# *****************, London : Part 23



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

*New home ladies*
    ​


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

hello everyone just bookmarking so can keep up with what you are all upto!
love
C


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Me too!  How's it going ceciliab?
x
x


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

Good thanks hun, am waiting for AF so I can start long DR before going to CRMI in late Nov to start stimms - booking flights, accom and choosing donor backup this weekend! is starting to feel real, and am gettin excited. am also less guilty about the money, as I have rationalised it as getting my inheritance early without any capital gains tax!
so good to read all the good news on this board, and see how everyone is going. Have     for your FET MissT

lots of love to all
C


----------



## Mami78 (Jul 22, 2009)

hey girls
we are gonna meet today at 6.30 at a place called villandry, its in great portland street next to sainsburys and after great portland hospital.
sorry i have to bring u here, but i prefer not to move a lot before my long trip tomorrow
VM and I, 100% confirmed, waiting for rex, missti, livity and vicks to confirm
hope to see u


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm in!  It will be a quick one as I have to dash to get home, see you all there…
X
x


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello
just popping in to make sure that i keep up with posts.

Cecilia- lovely to hear from you. lots of luck with your upcoming cycle. verrrry exciting!  

Have a lovely time tonight ladies. Mami, have a safe flight.  

love
Fozi


----------



## jo_11 (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey people,

I've just moved to CRGH, after a fairly rubbish experience at LFC.  Vicks67 told me, through another post, that you girls all have a bit of a natter on here, so I thought I'd stop by and say 'hi' 

A bit about me... DH and I went and had our first appointment on Wednesday (with Ranieri) and it seems quite different from our experience at LFC - at least we're finally being treated as individuals but all the tests we need to go for seem a bit scary.  Ho hum, now I'm on this rollercoaster I may as well stay on for the ride.  

Wishing you all lots of luck and a good weekend.

Jo
x


----------



## Mrs.CC (Sep 11, 2008)

Hey Jo just wanted to say hi and welcome!!

This is my first ivf treatment and so far we are finding UCH great.
Only just beginning our treatment (icsi).....I'm very excited but very nervous aswell.
At the moment just trying to cope with all family and friends being pg within a couple of weeks of trying.....very frustrating and unfair!!

Hope you find UCH better than your last clinic.

Loads of luck.
Claire.x


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Everyone, 

Just bookmarking this page so it pops up for me- have a lovely weekend everyone,

Kate x


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

Morning lovely ladies, lost you on new thread, thought it was unusually quiet   

Gelatogirl -     that your 2nd IUI cycle goes great and you get a BFP.

Ceciliab - sending you lots of    for your dr and stimms.  Wont be long now, how exciting  

Rex - Hope 2WW is not driving you too nuts and you are chilling out  

MissTI - sending you lots of     for your FET tomorrow

VM - Sure AF symptoms is a good sign, most likely implantation.  I have been getting cramps too so sure its all good signs hun .  When is your test date? 

Jo - 1105 - welcome to a very friendly and helpful thread.  CRGH are great (apart from their time keeping) but thats because they are so so busy as have such a great reputation.  Its worth the wait I can ensure you....  Don't worry about all the tests they do.  Its actually a really great thing that they do them as they can then create individual treatment plans for us rather than treating everyone exactly the same as they then know how are bodies are and how they respond.  Sending you lots of     for all your test results. 

Mami - Safe journey home with your bump.  Very happy for you hun, take care     x

Hello fozi, kate, vicks, 24hours, Mrs CC, and everyone else     

lots of love
sweetdreamsxxxx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Everyone, 

Sweetdreams- have just noticed your now 51lb weight loss- WOW- I need tips- what are you doing?? 

have a good saturday

Kate x


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

Hi Kate

Weight loss - what has worked for me apart from huge incentive to get my BMI down for TX, as consultant said bigger success rate for pregnancy with my BMI at 25 not well over 30.

First thing, which I think has helped the most is buying a self hypnosis CD called "lose weight now" by a guy called Glen Harrold, its perfectly safe, people worry about hypnosis and think you are going to be made to do really weird things.  But this just puts ideas and thoughts in your subconscious mind, you just lie down listen to it every day with headphones and it reconditions your thought patterns about "food" as cravings for food are in your head not your stomach.  So you start to have a different relationship with food.  

2nd thing - sticking to a low calorie diet, so you count calories of everything you eat within a day.  You decide how much weight you want to lose and how much each week and then that tells you how many calories you can eat per day.  I usually only eat about 1200 - 1300 calories a day which means I lose normally about 1lb a week.  I did however for a while eat only 1000 calories a day and I lost 2lbs a week but this is pretty extreme and you cant do it for long.  So choosing a sensible amount to lose is recommended.  If you fancy eating a chocolate bar you just have to make sure you cut down on something else, but its best to eat healthy and not cut out breakfast just so you can have something naughty.  But nice sometimes  

3rd thing - I bought a treadmill so I normally exercise 5 - 6 days a week, either power walking, or jog and power walking on a incline for 5 miles a day. Obviously I didn't start at 5miles, I have just built it up over the last 9 months.  Start just a couple of miles slowly and then built it up over a period of time.

So can highly recommend this way and I have tried so many diets over the years and I lose some and then put it back on again, so this is the way that works for me.

Sorry went on a bit, feel like I have just written a weight lose book, didn't mean to ramble.  

Hope you have a great weekend

Take care
Jennyxxx


----------



## Mrs.CC (Sep 11, 2008)

Hey girls, hope everyone is well.

SD.......wow you have done so well in your weight loss. I lost about 28lbs just through calorie counting and exercise. It's amazing In the last 10 years I've tried every diet going and just eating sensibly and healthy and exercising works the best.....I should have done it years ago instead of cutting out carbs, skipping meals etc!!!
Mind you at the mo I'm finding it really hard to keep it up.....I haven't been to the gym for ages and I keep picking at the wrong things......I need to get get back to it. I might try that cd you mentioned, I'm a bit skeptical about things like that but figure I should have an open mind and give it a go.
Also gonna order the zita west relaxation cd to help while going through tx.

Rex...hope the 2ww is going ok for you and your managing to stay positive.

Mami....have a safe journey home and wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy.xx

Hi to everyone else.....anyone doing anything nice this weekend? I'm just having a quiet one, just gonna walk the dog (he's all better now) and chill.
Claire.x


----------



## Rex (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi Girls

A very big welcome to Jo_1105 and again to Mrs CC.  Its certainly a very exciting time when starting your treatment, its something positive that you're doing to become a mum.  All the docs at CRGH are great, and some particularly witty!     

Hi Fozi - good to know you're great.  

AFM, no tingles or anything - nada at all today.  Got a hen night to go to today so will be driving to avoid the dreadful 'why aren't you drinking'.  Wishing you all a great weekend!

VM - I'm glad you have no news for us - put away those pee sticks, its too early still.


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi ladies, hope you´re all enjoying a relaxing weekend.

Just popping in to bookmark the new thread...


----------



## happyhay (Sep 17, 2009)

Hey ladies,

just to give you a quick update. I am still on my stimms and due to have the ER on Wednesday so very excited! Slightly nervous about the sedation as have never had this. What are your experiences? I am on 225 gonal f now and 2 vials of menapor. I had a scan yesterday and have 8 follies on one ovary and 5 on the other. 

I hope everyone is good and congrats to the Bfps . I have a feeling this will be a very lucky thread!

Have a nice weekend everyone,
Hayley x


----------



## VM (Sep 23, 2009)

Sooooooo girls,

couldnt resist the temptation and i tested today (6dp5dt) and i got a faint line! i dont want to celebrate as yet (i know it's too early) but it was enough to put a big smile on my face (it has been a loooong time!).

Mami: wanted to call you before this post but i only saw your sms at 11 (slept in this am) and i knew you were on the plane....dont have another number to reach you, can you PM me your number there (feel free to tell me "i told you so"  ).

Miss T: good luck with your transfer tomorrow. Hope all goes well.  

Rex: hope you have a nice hen night tonight and not many nosy questions.

happyhay: good luck with the EC. Dont worry about sedation... it was also my first time last week and i was a bit nervous but it all went well. Make sure your DH is with you as you may have some memory loss for the first half an hour after you wake up (it is quite funny actually!)  

Jo, Mrs CC: welcome to the thread.

Hi to everyone else. 

V xx


----------



## Rex (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi Happyhay - thats a brilliant no of follies.  Sedation is the best part of the treatment, the anaethetist puts a canula in your hand, which is just a slight prick and slightly uncomfortable, its then the best sleep ever.  It feels like no time at all when you come round.  Honestly, nothing to worry about, naturally its quite daunting the first time but you're in good hands, the team is v good and nice. After which, you'll will get calls in the morning from the embryologist telling you the progress of fertilisation, which is great.  

Hope this helps.


----------



## Rex (Nov 28, 2008)

VM - I really really REALLY want to say I told you so!  You are the very best! I've been thinking bout you all last night and today, just got home from the hen night and logged on - that is the best news ever.  I really had positive feeling for you.  The next time we meet, ask me about my dream.  Is it too early to say congratulations?  CONGRATULATIONS              

Just so you know I have the biggest BIGGEST 'I told you' smile on my face - Congratulations again hun.


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

VM - whoop, whoop!! That is amazing news, yae!!!!!! [fly]         [/fly]

Happyhay - don't worry about the sedation, I was SO nervous before hand, but was so easy I actually quite enjoyed it!!

AFM still waiting for a call from the clinic to see if ET will be today, will keep you posted...
x
x


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Everyone.

Wow Vicky- that's awesome news- are you going to test everyday now??   

Miss T- thinking of you and the defrost call- I think ours was between- 9.45 and 10am so not long to wait now! Hope your frostie is great and you have a smooth transfer.  

Rex- does Vicky's news make you want to test? where are you at? 

Happy Hay- good luck for EC- as everyone has said it is fine- 

Mami- hope you are home safe and enjoying see your DH

Hello to everyone I haven't mentioned and have a good sunday

Kate x


----------



## Rex (Nov 28, 2008)

Miss Ti - I just popped on this morning to wish you all the very best for your ET.  I know this is only the beginning of something very very good.  Just want to send you the biggest hug      

Hi Kate - I did do the unimaginable and peed on a stick, but as I knew - one of two things, not twins and too early for a single.  So fighting the blues this morning and seriously seriously kicking myself for being an impatient dufus.  Off to the acupunturist this morning for some support.


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

hi Girls, embi survived the thaw, transfer at 12.30 eek


----------



## Mami78 (Jul 22, 2009)

hi girls
VM: I TOLD YOU SO  i am so happy for u sweety... i was so sure u will get a positive... now relax and stop worrying and let those embies snuggle. kisses to u and DH

Missti: good luck hun... we are now in a positive vibe, 3 bfps in a week so u should be the 4th, am sure about it... thanks loads for the nice gift it will always remind me of u 

livity: just opened my london number and saw ur sms... thanks for the nice sms  my pleasure was to meet u all and have u by my side in all this...

rex: i also saw ur sms and pM, and me too was happy to meet u... i really wish we can stay always on touch. and dont worry hun about ur negative its still too early u only had 3 days transfer. dont test now, wait 4 more days.

happyhay: hope ur stimulation is going great 

24hrs: are u back yet? how are u feeling?

SD: how are u feeling?

hi to fozy; kelly; olivia; vikcs and everyone else

AFM: all is fine, was happy to be home and see DH
am having too much pregnancy symptoms which is reasuuring me... now waiting till 28 oct to do the ultrasound
have a nice sunday


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi girls, 

I'm back!  What a long day!  Couldn't post properly before as they only gave me an hour and a half's notice, so was running around like a maniac trying to get to acupuncture before 12pm, was so stressed!  Anyway once I got to the clinic they made me wait until 3pm for the transfer, was chaos there today!  I'd started drinking at 11.30am so by 2pm I was fit to burst so the nurse said I could totally empty my bladder and start drinking again as the wait was likely to be 45 mins, as soon as I had the two people in front of me weren't ready for the ET so I was next on the list but had an empty bladder. argh!!  Anyway the transfer was really smooth and now I'm home lying on the sofa, feel exhausted, very glad I'm not at work until Weds.

Mami - great to hear from you, glad you got home safely. Look forward to the 28th!!

Rex - hun, it's way too early, sending you lots of    
x
x


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello ladies

VM- wow!! congratulations on your BFP!!! this is fab news, you were very brave to test early!   that the pee stick lines get darker day by day!  

Rex- My lovely, those pee sticks are the bane of our lives at times. I hope that you are not feeling too down, its far too early to tell yet. try to stay relaxed and away from those pee sticks.sending you lots of     

MissTi- what a hectic day for you!! but now you are home safe and sound... congrats on being PUPO!! fingers crossed that these 2 weeks pass smoothly.

Mami- glad you are home OK. DH must be over the moon! the 28th is not that far away now. hope that you are going to be having a good rest and taking it easy.

Mrs CC- hello ! don't think we have met here yet. i know just how you feel with regards to the whole world being able to fall pregnant just by saying the word "baby". it def drives me nuts at times, but at least we have got all the wonderful ladies on this thread who know exactly how you feel. lots of luck with your treatment.

Jo- Hello and welcome!! i am so glad that you are fining your experience with CRGC positive so far. i have to be honest it had crossed my mind to perhaps try another clinic, like LFC, but from what you have said, i think sticking with the current clinic is the best bet!  
Good luck with all the initial stages and keep us updated on your treatment cycles.

hello to Livity, Helen, Happyhay, Sweetdreams, Cecilia and all you lovely ladies.

sending lots of          for many more BFP's to come!

Love, Fozi


----------



## missmunro (Sep 18, 2009)

Morning everyone ... congratulations VM on your faint line, hoping it is already stronger!

Rex ... hoping it is a false negative. Hang in there for test date ... keeping my fingers crossed. 

MissT ... what a weekend. Look after yourself, hopefully all stress has evaporated by now and you are relaxing into the 2WW.

My whole body is hurting after hip opening yoga workshop with Ron Reid yesterday morning; and intensive cleaning ... sigh, still a long way to go before this flat is properly clean. But feeling virtuous 

Can anyone recommend a yoga studio in London? I am looking beyond my usual iyengar studio, loving the feel of challenging my body in different ways.

mm


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi Ladies, just catching up after a weekend away, so much happens!

Mami-I hope you had a good flight home and wish you loads of luck with this pregnancy-keep us posted! 
MissT-Glad transfer went well, I think the bladder thing is the worst bit of it! Take it easy-   that this is your time- it bloody well should be!
Jo-Glad you found us!
VM-hope that line gets darker and darker-Good Luck!
Rex-don't worry about negative, fdar too early to mean anything,will just drive you insane, enjoy being PUPO for as long as possible!

mm-sounds painful! Sorry can't help with the yoga question,
SD-well done you on weight loss, I'm trying to do the low glycaeemic index/food doctor diet, mainly because my sister lost weight and got pregnant (after 5xMC) on it, so am hoping it will help!
Happyhay-that all sounds really positive-sending lots of follie vibes! I agree with Rex-loved the sedation was just miffed they wouldn't let me sleep longer!

MrsCC-glad you had quiet weekend-hope you have a good week,
Kate, when do you kick off again?

Hi to Fozi, Helen,Kd, ceciliab
AFM-just back from chaotic weekend with the family-spent most of time driving round trying to see everyone. Spent quite a lot of time with my sister as was nieces 7th birthday, had to see the B*****d brother in law- some of you will remember the story from when we met up. Also lots of baby action with niece age 1, nephew aged 10months and nephew aged 9 months! 
Always nice-but need some sleep! we're off to Paul serhal on Wed, does anyone know how long they make you wait before allowing you to do another fresh cycle, short protocol?
Vicks


----------



## Mim (Apr 20, 2009)

Hello Ladies
I know it's been a long time - Apologies...So much has happened in my few weeks off line - my cat was run over and was in cat intensive care and hospital for over 3 weeks.  She is home now, but has been a nightmare of a time!  Congratulations to all the BFPs  and love to everyone else.

You may remember, my lining had reduced too far to go ahead with FET 5 weeks ago and so Ranieri said after AF to track me naturally and if all looked good to go for it.  All a bit of a shock as thought over the past week or so that this was really all investigative in prep for another go in a month or so, but lo and behold was given the go ahead and had FET yesterday.  2 Blasto's thawed and on board.

Miss T - I was in there until 12.10, so think I just missed you and then went for accu and he said that someone had just left to go to CRGH - Was that you?  Did you see Jason in Harley Street? I was first in at the CRGH and Lava came in on her day off to to do the transfer, then left soon after (very sweet of her).  The lady after me was very sick, so I think that is where the delay came in!?!  How you feeling today?

Love to all and sorry for being so absent recently!!

mimxxx


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

ohh mim, I think you were in the bed oppostie me?  Do you have short hair?  I did see Jason too, was wondering if the other girl that he had seen was on FF.  Yes the poor lady next to me was very ill, I think she had OHSS, bless her, hope she's ok.  Feeling totally fine today, is strange as when I did ICSI I had loads of symptoms due to the drugs, this time as it was natural I don't really feel anything at all, how about you?
x
x


----------



## Mim (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi Miss T - No, a lady with short hair came in just before I left and took the bed opposite, the sick lady was next to me, so think you must have taken my bed!  Like you, I feel very normal, think that's the natural cycle.  I did put my back out last night ( I blame the stirrups!), so am shuffling around like an old lady!  Wish I had read your post on Saturday and then I would have known to hang around!
xx


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Oh right, then yeah, I did get your bed, hopefully it will be lucky for both of us!!     Am already thinking about when I can when I can test, is tomorrow too early?!?!?   
x
x


----------



## jo_11 (Apr 1, 2009)

Dear all,

Oh my, so many postings!  I forgot to press the ‘notify’ button on this thread so am way behind.

Thanks for all your ‘hellos’ and a big ‘hello’ back  

Just picking up on some of the recent posts…

Claire:  Hope your first go at ICSI goes well.  All my friends and family seem to be preggers/giving birth like rabbits at the mo too.  I am happy for them, but…

Rex:  Good luck with taking your ‘proper’ test… the resistance to test is too much to bear I know!  Glad you say the doctors at CRGH are all great and witty… I look forward to some banter.

Hayley:  Fabulous number of follies, well done.  All on for EC tomorrow I take it?  

VM:  Big congratulations on your faint line… let’s hope this is a lucky thread.

Miss T:  Hope the ET all went smoothly.

Vicks:  Hello to you too!  Re waiting for your next SP; that’s what I had last time and what Ranieri said he’d probably do with me next time.  He’s already suggested waiting about three months before trying again.  That’s what my acupuncturist said too, so I’m going to have to try and be patient.

AFM, yes, going through all the tests… I have to have the OST next month; I wondered if it’s a little soon since our ICSI attempt last month but apparently not.  DH is going for his tests next week, which apparently take four weeks to come back; ridiculously long time!  Ranieri said that, depending on the results of one of the tests (forget which), he may need to be put on high doses of vitamins C and E for three months, so we’re going to start that now anyway, to save us a month.  And that’s about it really; just need to be patient (v v difficult!).  

Jo
x


----------



## happyhay (Sep 17, 2009)

Good Morning Everyone!

I hope everyone is fine on this sunny morning  
I have my ER tomorrow so am nervously excited!! I am just so happy I don't have to do anymore injections. I am full of bruises and feel like I have been punched around!!
I am having it with DR Abamov at 8am. Did anyone else have him for this? I will let you know how it goes and wish good luck to everyone who is testing and waiting.......

BFP TO ALL OF US..........XX


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi girls, 

Happyhay - I had dr abramov, he was great, you're in safe hands

Jo - glad you refound us!  I know it's so hard to have to wait, at least all your tests are mving along, good luck chick.
x
x


----------



## Mami78 (Jul 22, 2009)

hi Girls
how are u all doing? hope everyone is fine

Missti: how are u feeling?? u are still off right relax as much as u can and am praying hard for u and dh to get this bfp.

Happyhay: dr Abramov did my ER, he is excellent, if i didnt loose a bit of blood after the process, i would have doubted that they did do an operation to me. 

jo: welcome back... hope all ur tests pass quicly and things will be better than u expect.

VM: how are u doing?? did u test back?? when are u going to the clinic for blood tests

24hrs: where have u been? did u do ur beta yet??

Mim: hope things are great with u

vicks: how are u feeling?

livity: how are u doing? when will u finish ur primolut, soon enough u will get this bfp 

rex: how are u?? how is the rest of ur 2ww?? did u retest i hope u could handle and wait a couple of days 

AFM: nothing much, back to work after 5 weeks off, which feels really awful.... am feeling very tired lately, i spend most of the evenings sleeping... and poor dh is taking good care of me, he is so worried that if i need water he runs and get me a cup 
weather is awesome in dubai now... i wish u can come visit me soon.
kisses to everyone else i forgot in my post


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Mami - graet to hear from you!!  You're so lucky that it's warm in Dubai, is bright and sunny here but cold!  Going back to work after that long must be tough, great that hubby is looking after you well.  

Yes, I'm still at home, feel like I've been in the same position on this sofa since Sunday!  Am back in work tomorrow but everyone knows there so I'm being allowed to take it easy.  Am feeling fine although I've had a constant mild crampy feeling in my lower abdomen since yesterday night, I'm hoping it's the little bean snuggling in!!  Can't wait to test now think I might do it early next Thursday as I'll be 12dp 6dt and cd 34, I wonder if I'll last that long!
x
x


----------



## 24hours (Sep 18, 2009)

OMG!!!
you won't believe me but i've been writing a post for ages and lost it all     all my best wishes, all my comments, my opinions, my helping tips. it's disgraceful   . I don't really think i can do it again, so i'll be quick. sorry, really!

REX, you had a day 3 transfer, so you won't be seing any line at least until day 7-8 after transfer... don't worry so and stay positive  . 
MISSTI, happy for your perfect transfer! i also had cramps  ...
MAMI, i'm so sorry i couldn't say goodbye! i hope DH is treating you well and the embies are holding tight  . It's nice to hear there's good weather somewhere. i'd pay billions to be on the beach now, with my bikini and a piña colada. mmmmmmmm.
VM, congratulations    . so happy for you! After our meeting there has been a lot of BFP, so maybe we should stick to tradition and meet some time again soon! I'm sorry i missed last time  .
HAPPYHAY, very good luck with EC. I loved it, best sleep ever!!!
MISSMUNRO, when do you want to do yoga in london? i thought you lived in paris! i don't really know any other place than my club in fulham, but you have to be a member or come as a guest. the ashtanga yoga is quite challenging. let me know if you are interested 
VICKS start new fresh? don't you have any frosties? i've gone with natural cycle and frosties and it worked! it's also much easier/cheaper...
MIM, enyou being PUPO
JO, nice to meet you and good luck with your tests
FOZI, CECILIA, LIVITY AND ALL THE REST, a big  .

for me everything looks fine so far. i'm more optimistic now.
I did my bloods yesterday (day13 after day5 transfer) and had 1672 HGC  and 178 progesterone. I had asked the nurse in the morning what should i expect regarding HGC and she say anything above 100 was fine, so i was very surprised when Dr. A called me to say it was almost 1700!!!
They booked my scan for the 27th (that is 6 and 1/2 weeks), so that's one day before you, mami. i don't know why, but i prefer it, so i see if everything is all right one or two days before.
Symptoms, not many. no tirediness, no nausea, a bit of hunger, and my breast are even smaller... because of the steroids? i just have a huge belly and it hurts a bit, but i think it is because of the progesterone injections.

well that's all. i manage to rewrite a lot. a huge      for every one. it feels good to be back.


----------



## missmunro (Sep 18, 2009)

wow, 24hours, how many did you have transferred?! 1700 vs 100 is, umm, huge. 

I think you're right - meetups to keep up the positive trend.

I will be back in London as of Saturday. My office is in Fulham, which club are you at? I am usually in the office 1-2 days a week, though not sure what will happen next week as my cycle will kick off at some point, after which I'm more likely to bump into you in the CRGH. 

Yikes ... it has only just struck me how close I am.

Sudden palpitations ... but feeling much more positive than this time last month, very much thanks to all of you.

May not have time to do any strenuous yoga, though I will try to carry on doing restoratives at home. But still grateful for all good tips. 

In a moment of weakness, I send a weblink to former partner, after six months + of silence. Just a stupid story about Marge Simpson being on the cover of Penthouse (yeah, that is soooooo him). Kicking myself as not sure that I have the strength to be in touch with him, especially with treatment coming up. Damn damn dammit.


----------



## 24hours (Sep 18, 2009)

well, i really think the nurse was just being nice to me, because of previous history, and didn't want me to expect a very high number. 
i'm in the harbour club. it's very expensive, but it's really my only little luxury. I joined after 3 failed cycles to keep my mind busy and because it's just next door. I think I cn take a guest for 20 or 30 pounds a day. you have the timetable on the link below. I am a part time member, so just until 6pm and no weekends...
http://www.harbourclubchelsea.com/home/index.php

it's wonderful that you are strarting a new cycle soon, but don't stress too much. it should be a reason to be hopeful, isn't it?

by the way, girls. I don't know if any of you has thought about adoption (i have) but in Hammersmith and Fulham they are looking for parents to be. there is a information event next thursday. i just send you the link
http://www.londonjobs.co.uk/cgi-bin/vacdetails.pl?selection=933256400

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

oh wow 24hrs!!! 1672 is huge, might there be two little ones in there?? Big, huge massive congrats from me, am so so pleased for you!!

[fly]               [/fly]

So, how early did you test? I am SO impatient!!

missmunro - don't be scared, this will be the start of something amazing for you. Don't worry about the weblink you sent you former partner, they probably won't think anything of it.
x
x


----------



## missmunro (Sep 18, 2009)

wow, the Harbour Club! thanks for the link, I will have a look at their schedule & teachers. 

It is sooooo worth it to splurge on a good gym - I was at a great private gym in the city for a while, and then, though I couldn't really afford it, the Reebok gym at Canary Wharf. I don't think I would have have gone if it had been a Fitness First or LA Fitness or one of the others. Having spent all that money, I was motivated to get my money's worth! And it really does make a difference to have nice surroundings ... I've been going to public pools all over the place in the last months & years, you really have to work yourself up to getting there.

I don't think I'm stressed right now - just excited. It was just a bit of a shock to suddenly realise that it wasn't somewhere in the distant future, but maybe only a week away.

mm


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

Hello lovely ladies

happyhay -    for your EC tomorrow, hope it all goes great.

Mrs C - yep would highly recommend the weight loss CD, worked for me anyway.  Hope the diet all goes well, not easy is it  

VM - you are so naughty testing early, what are you like     .  But very very pleased for you thats its great news. Congratulations hun, so so happy for you   How many days early did you test?  I am 5 days till test date tomorrow, and I keep having to walk away from the pee sticks, think I should get DH to hide them from me, its taking all my will power to not test early  

Rex - hun   try not to worry, you tested too early so when you test on OTD sure you will get a BFP    

Mami - Glad everything is all great with you and bump.  Must be lovely to enjoy the hot weather and be back home with your DH. take care xx

MissTI - congratulations on being PUPO, glad everything went great with your FET    for  BFP and hope 2WW goes quick  

Jo -   that your OST results and your DH's results are all great 

Vicks - hope all goes great tomorrow with your apt with Mr Serhal  

Mim - glad your cat is now ok  .  Congratulations on being PUPO, reaking    for a BFP, how 2WW goes quick   

24hours - glad all is great with your levels and you and your bump.  How exciting scan on 27th, how lovely  

Hello fozi, helen, missmunro, cecilia, and everyone else     

AFM - All ok with me, 2ww driving me rather nuts, as I keep wanting to test early but determined not to  .  Getting a lot of twinges and some cramping down there and feeling totally tired all the time, so hoping thats all good signs   .    

lots of love
sweetdreamsxxxx


----------



## 24hours (Sep 18, 2009)

hi missti,
i was very naughtty with the pee-sticks. because i went all natural -no trigger injection- i started testing 4 days after transfer (5 days hatching basts). i don't know if it's good to test that soon... i cannot help it, but i guess it depends on your character. I need to asimilate whatever the result is slowly. 
so 4dpt the line was there, but sooooooooooooo light, i still think it's my imagination. 5dpt was a bit more, but 6dpt the line was down a bit. I had a horrible day   . So embarrasing, with my parents in law wondering what was happening to me... So maybe you can wait at least day 7 post transfer... where are you exactly?

that's why i was saying Rex to wait... rex you did your test day 3 after transfer (day 3 embies), so that's reaaaaalllllyyyy soon!

sweetdreams, you are sooooooooo brave to keep away form the sticks...

mismunro, the club is really not so special. the main reason i joined is because it has so many activities, there is always something to do, even if you are pregnant or after transfer, wich was important to me. but it doesn't look expensive or posh at all... you'd be disappointed 
it has really made a difference to me. i've been much happier with all that yoga, dancing and swimming. i've been really relaxed during this last cycle! 
The day of the transfer i went to a 60 min dancing class and a 90 min yoga class and Dr. A told me my body would be full of endorphines, which apparently is very good...


----------



## missmunro (Sep 18, 2009)

24hours - that is probably one of the best pieces of advice I have read!

I think I'll take the day off, whenever it is, and do something to get my endorphins up - create a happy body. I've been to Danceworks a couple of times - perhaps I'll head there. 

ps I'm glad you're all so positive about Dr. A. He was the one who prompted me to get on here in the first place with my doubts about the clinic. I'll be so much more positive about him now that I've read your glowing reports about him.


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

missmunro -    for your cycle starting soon. Hoping and    it all goes great for you and that you get BFP


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

24hrs - I'm only 3dpt, think I'm gonna try to wait until 10dpt, argh, feels like forever!
x
x


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi Ladies!

Miss T, I agree, wait for a while, a negative result will only depress you unnecessarily and may mean nothing at all.
missmunro- the time will flow, good luck! I love Dr A, he found me an extra 3 eggs!

24hours, thats some HCG! congratulations!

sweetdreams-hang on in there! the 2ww is so hard but I really don't think you gain anything by testing very early apart from anxiety!

Happyhay-good luck tomorrow, see my comment to mm, hoping he magics a few extra up for you as well!

mami-thinking of you in those sunny climes! Glad DH being so helpful, long may it last!

Jo-thanks for info re when we can start again, was sort of hoping they would let us go again next month, in 3 months time, I'll be 42 and will have fallen into an even worse age bracket! Think its a good idea re vitamins, its probably for the DNA fragmentation as Serhal told my DH to take antioxidants and w**K regularly!
Mim-good luck, glad you kitty is better!

Rex-you hanging in there?

Lots of love and    to everyone i haven't mentione.

AFM-seem to have gone down with some dreaded lurgy, hacking like a 40 aday smoker! Have written down a list of questions for Paul Serhal tomorrow, was hoping he would let me start stimming in November but it sounds like he probably won't. Still it will give me more time to exercise and lose weight. Might ask about the frostie, they might let us do that first. Also would give DH time to get another job which would help!
Anyway-take care!

Vicksxx
PS we should plan another meet, but with some advance warning!


----------



## Mim (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi Girls

Mami - Dubai sounds like a little bit of heaven!

Poor Vicks, hope you feel better soon.  Good luck with Serhal tomorrow.

MissT & 24 hours - You girls are naughty with your early testing, but now you have me thinking about it - day 6 blast, so maybe I can do a little earlier!?!  DH may not be happy with that though.
Congrats 24 Hours - huge result there!!

Sweet Dreams - When do you test? Hang in there - Have you been drinking pineapple juice along the wait?

Happy Hay - Lots of luck for tomorrow  

miss munro - All that waiting and then before you know it it upon you! 

Have a good evening ladies
Mim x


----------



## missmunro (Sep 18, 2009)

sweetdreams - thank you. 

Are you supposed to keep drinking the pineapple juice throughout the 2WW? I'm beginning to look forward to giving it up ... I suppose I could mix it with my spirulina/wheatgrass powder, then I would just get all the yukky stuff down in one go ...


----------



## Mami78 (Jul 22, 2009)

24 hours: what a beta! congrats hun... so happy for u, am sure both took, this if not one of them split into 2 
i booked my ultrasound for the 28th, since 28 is my lucky number  so will be one day after u, i will be than 7w1d
how much was ur beta last time?? and my invitation to dubai is still on, pack ur bikinis and come anytime... heheh u can come on the 29th so we celebrate the babies together 

missti: u can test 6dpt... but even if u get a negative bare in mind that u had only one embryo transfered, so hcg needs some time to boost and u might be a late implanter also like me... last pregnancy when i had a singelton my beta was 50 10dp5dt, so if i have tested 6dpt that would have been negative. i have a good feeling for u, ur positivity and optimism should bring u only good things.

missmunro: i was eating fresh pineapple for the week after retrieval and a couple of days after transfer and than i stopped it when i thought implantation might have happened as pineapple can cause contractions in the uterus.

mim: dubai is nice for a couple of months, than it burns like hell  so i prefer by far a place with a weather like london where at least u can go smell fresh air whenever u want without being scared of getting burned by the sunn

vicks: hope all will go great tomorrow and u will be givin the go ahead to proceed in november... update us as soon as u are out

SD: u are almost in the middle of the 2ww no praying hard for u that those twinges are a sign that babies hanged well in there 


hi to everyone else... am heading to bed now... i dont know what is happening to me but am sleeping really early, by 10 dubai time, (7 london) i would be in bed already dreaming) 

kisses to everyone... goodnite


----------



## Mrs.CC (Sep 11, 2008)

Hello Ladies, how are you all?..........Urrrgh I'm full of cold at the moment.....rubbish!!

Mami....how's pregnancy treating you? I hope it wasn't too hard being back at work.....5 weeks off is a long time. It must be lovely to be at home with dh.

Vicks....wow you sounded like you had a busy weekend! How was it with dr.Serhal?

Happyhay....how was your ec? hope your resting.

VM...congrats on your line. I can understand you not wanting to get too excited but I'm with the other girls with it being too early to test. I'm sure you'll be celebrating properly soon.

24hrs...I bet you're really looking forward to your scan....good luck.
I can't wait to have a pregnancy scan.....fingers crossed for all of us.

missmunro....I finish taking my primolut on sat so will be starting stimms next week and I'm the same as you...a little worried. For ages I've been planning to start ivf and taken it all in my stride and now it's finally here it's hit me that, well I'll be starting ivf!!

Hi to everyone else... hope your having a good week so far.

AFM....Well my drugs arrived today!! I have to say I was surprised when I rang up to pay cos I was expecting that the amount payable would be slightly higher than the amount I was quoted, but it actually came in at £50 less. So that helps cos I'm sure other things are going to creep up, but dh was pleased that total had come down when he changed the number in the 'ivf spreadsheet'.....bless him he loves a spreadsheet...lol!!
Anyway back to the drugs...wow seeing all of those has scared me a bit. I'm sure as everyone says the thought of it is worse than when you actually do it but still I'm a bit nervous.
I'm due to stop taking primolut on sat then go in on cd3 for a scan and dilapan, can anyone tell me if they are a bit more forthcoming with the info then? Cos they gave me my presription so I could get my drugs elsewhere but so far I haven't had the results of any of the scans and tests that I've had done, so therfore haven't been told what the results mean and why they have put me on the sp. I only know it's the sp cos of you lovely guys!! I asked the nurse last time for my fhs level and she told me after having to  look for,it but didn't tell me what it meant!! (I know that it's ok cos I've looked it up)
I am going to ask all my questions when I go next week but just wondered if that was the norm for them not to go through anything until literally day before stimming!

Sorry for all the questions.
Love and luck to all.
Claire.xx


----------



## jo_11 (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey everyone,

Hope you're all well.

Claire:  Sorry I don't have any answers for you but I'm interested to hear what people say... I was on the SP at my last clinic and I didn't have any of the drugs you mention before just being put onto Gonal-F (and nothing else) from day 3 of my cycle.  They obviously do things differently at CRGH.  I look forward to learning!  Btw, most amused by your DH's spreadsheet  

Jo
x


----------



## happyhay (Sep 17, 2009)

Hey everyone,

quick update- I had my er today , was really scared of sedation but went well, just fell asleep and woke up in the bed! Still feel a bit out of it but no cramping and nothing that a good nights sleep can't fix! They managed to get 15 eggs which am really happy about as doctor said before er that there were 10 follies. Anyway I hope everyone is well and good luck Claire!
Will let you know update tomorrow how many have fertilized .
Have a good evening,
Hayley x


----------



## Mrs.CC (Sep 11, 2008)

Hey Jo,

Thanks for your reply....I'm sure it will all be fine and I'm just over analyzing everything!!
As for spreadsheets I'm surprised our dog hasn't got one.....gravy bones, toys etc!!

I'm sure you'll be well taken care of at uch.....good luck.

Claire.xx


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi Ladies!
Claire-I can't remember which drugs you were having, was in GonalF, menopur/cetrotide? I think they tend to use the short protocol in older patients or those they think might respond less well, I'm not sure whether you fall into either of those categories. I've found that you can get a fair amount of information from the more junior staff and nurses, but i've only ever seen the more senior staff when i've made a specific appointment to see them. I think you just have to be a bit demanding and get the info you need! I'm sure it will all be fine!

Hayley-15 eggs! well done you!

MissT/Rex /SD are you surviving the dreaded 2ww?

Mami-heres looking forward to the scan on 28th, time will fly!

mm-how much longer before you start?

Hi to everyone else!

AFM-went to clinic today and ended up seeing Ranieri instead of Serhal which was fine. Jo, you were right, no stimming for 2-3months but he did suggest doing a natural FET in between. So it looks like we will do that in November and another fresh cycle in the new year. He said he would suggest adding in growth hormone to the next stims and again brought up the option of GIFT. I think he's quite keen on it! So there you go, atleast it will be a cheaper option and it might work! By the way have any of you see that there is a fertility show at Olympia November 5/6th? It looks quite good, lots of seminars etc. It might be a good place for a meet up!
take care all!
Vicks


----------



## molly097 (Jul 21, 2009)

Mrs CC,

I am finishing primolet tomorrow so we are soooo close. I am on that sniffing spray too at the moment which I am not enjoying. I feel really bloated from all of it!

I am getting my drugs from CRGH how much did you save by going elsewhere? 

Hope everybody else is doing well. 

Molly x


----------



## VM (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi girls,

Thank you all so much for the wishes. Apologies for radio silence but we had some bad news. DH's mother passed away on Monday and i am now in Ankara, Turkey, will be staying here till Sunday. Dont have much internet access so i am afraid I havent read all new posts ... will catch up when back to London. 

Thankfully, the faint line is becoming stronger everyday, i booked an OTD on Monday am. Cannot wait!

Hope you are all well, V xx


----------



## Mrs.CC (Sep 11, 2008)

Hey girls,
Thanks for all your replies.

VM....so sorry to hear your sad news...best wishes.
I'm so pleased that the line is becomming stronger....congrats.

Vicks....yeah i'm gonna be on clomid/gonalf/menopur/cetrotide, I'm 32 but am assuming I'm on this protocol cos of not having many antral follies....only 6....but just a bit miffed that I haven't actually been told this!! But I will be more demanding when I go in next week!

Hay.....well done, 15 eggs thats brill I bet your really happy. Have a good nights sleep.

Molly....wow we are close. I'm not dr so no sniffing for me!! I'm wondering how long it takes for af to arrive after finishing primolut....you'll have to let me know.
We didn't get a quote from uch for the drugs but were expecting they would charge around £15000. I'm on 10 different drugs so rang round a few places and in the end got them from healthcare at home and the total was £790 which we were pleased with.

Love to all.
Claire.xx


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi Girls, 

VM - really sorry to hear your news hun   .  Great news that the line is getting stronger, got everything crossed for your beta on Monday.

Vicks - hope you're feeling better, glad your consultation went well, FET sounds like a good option, you've got nothing to loose really, so you might as well go for it, there are lots of success stories, I hope to have one very soon!  Might look into the fertility show, might be worth a look.

Mim - don't listen to us   we are VERY naughty!  You hold out as long as you can!

missmunro - pineapple juice is meant to be good for implantation so it's v.good for the 2ww


Mami - thanks for your good wishes and prayers, means a lot.  I don't think I will test too early, my beta on 14dp 5dt with my first pregnancy was only 104, so I think day 10 is the earliest I dare, REALLY can't cope with seeing a negative too early.

MrsCC - they are quite rubbish with explaining things sometimes, from what I know the SP is for girls who they don't think would benefit from shutting down the hormone production totally, it's like folowing your own cycle.  Don't worry too much about the drugs, it does seem quite overwhelming at first but you'll soon get used to it.

Happyhay - fab news on your 15 eggies!!!  Look forward to seeing your update tomorrow.

Molly097 - you can save quite a  lot by buying the drugs from elsewhere, eg x1 vial of menopur from CRGH is £23 and is £13 from outside.

I went back to work today, wasn't too bad actually, was good to take my mind off the pee sticks!!  Been having cramps all day so hoping that's a good sign    I ordered my hpt's from Boots today, they are on buy one get one free at the mo, so bought four!! They're not arriving until next Tuesday though, can I hold out that long?!?  We'll have to wait and see!!  Vicks mentioned another meet up, how about Weds 28th?
x
x


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Everyone, 

VM- hope you and particularly your DH are ok- must be good to know have a positive but also sad as your DH can't share that with his mum. 

Vicks- glad you had a good consult- fingers crossed for the FET avoiding the need for a fresh cycle- I'll be with you in November- I reckon my transfer will be around the 12th- what about you? I had growth hormone last time(fresh cycle)- it is very expensive but does have the added bonus of making you loose weight during stims- 

24hrs- you sound pretty preg to me- with that Beta reading!!! 

Missmunro- you are sounding so much less stressed than when you first came on here- hope this is the month for you. It sounds like it was a good decision to put it off for a month. 

Sweetdreams- how are you- are you approaching test day- I've slightly lost track? Hope you are well anyway- thinking of u. 

Mim and MissT and Rex- hold out for the official day or at least close to it- then at least you definitely know. Miss T I hope work keeps you busy and distracted. 

Mrs CC- I had the short protocol and I found it really easier than down regging etc- much less endless build up- I have PCOS so I guess I'm a tricky rather than poor responder!

Happy hay- hope you have great news from the embryologists tomorrow. 

Molly- I jsut got drugs from Central Homecare- lots cheaper- up till now I had used a pharmacy in london and top ups from clinic. 

Hi Jo- hope things go well for you. 

Mami- good luck for the scan- if we meet on the 28th- we'll toast you and you can text results- 

I'm up for the 28th if people are free- Cafe Rouge on Kingsway might be good- 

hello to Fozi, KJP and Celia 

night now

Wish me luck for tomorrow as I'm having the endometrial biopsy at 4pm- apparently painful- Let me know if any of you are going to be there- moral support would be good. 

Kate x


----------



## missmunro (Sep 18, 2009)

wow, unable to access internet for one evening and so much to catch up on.

Mrs CC & Vicks: I am heading back to the UK on Saturday, but it could be a whole week after that before my treatment starts - I don't have a very regular cycle, and I usually have a couple of days of spotting before the clinic's official CD1. So CD3 could be closer to the end of next week.

Molly ... pleeeez don't pay the clinic for drugs. I know it is adding another layer of stress on top of everything else to source drugs elsewhere (see my first posts!) But I wonder if, needing to be competitive on their treatment prices, clinics don't try to fatten their margins through their non-transparent drug prices. No one at the clinic told me that I could go elsewhere, and that it would be cheaper. And I had a really hard time getting out of them a) what my drug protocol would be and b) what it would cost. The HFEA advises that you ask for a costed treatment plan - I did, but never got one. When you're new to all of this, the drug prices come as a huge shock.

There's a 'where to buy cheap drugs' thread:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=9821.0

You'll have to do your own ringing around for your own particular prescription, as different pharmacies do better on different drugs. I will be on menopur (£23 per amp at CRGH as MissTi says), with a pregnyl trigger. In the end I got my drugs for half the price I would have paid to the clinic - and I am on a small quantity of relatively 'cheap' drugs.

mm


----------



## happyhay (Sep 17, 2009)

Hi girls,
good morning! I just got a call from the embryologist after er yesterday and out of 15 eggs, 14 were mature and 7 fertilized, she said that was good news but slightly below average bit I am happy with that ! They said they would call me tomorrow to see whether I am doing transfer on Saturday or do blastocyst on Tuesday. Will give you updates! 

Take care everyone xx


----------



## Mim (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi All
Molly- I used the clinic drugs first time around and as Kate says, shocking when you actually get the invoice through.  This last time, I contacted lots of companies and found Central Homecare came out on top and their after sales service is ace.  They call you to make sure all arrived OK and assign you a nurse to call with any queries right the way through the cycle, plus they came in around 50% of the clinic price.   Tel no is 01420 543400.  If you ask the clinic they will give you a prescription, you post this off (or they can fax it direct) and the drugs get delivered next day.

Kate - Good luck with the biopsy, Ranieri did mention maybe doing one of those on me if this FET doesn't go to plan.  Will be thinking of you!

Miss T - I took advantage of the Boots BOGOF offer too, but as doing the natural cycle opted for the ovulation/HPT mix - useful to know if anyone starting a natural soon.  Last time DH was keen for me to wait the full 16 days, but figure I could twist his arm to do on day 13 as will be weekend and not have to go to work.

VM - Sorry to hear your sad news, does make you think about the circle of life doesn't it?

Hi to everyone else.
Mim x


----------



## Mim (Apr 20, 2009)

7 is good *HappeyHey*....only takes 1! Fingers crossed for great growth over the next few days (embryos, not you of course!) 
Mimx


----------



## Mrs.CC (Sep 11, 2008)

Happyhay.....Yey congratulations, 7 is a fantastic number. I bet your so pleased. Keep us posted on developments. Are you going to have 1 or 2 put back?

CC.x


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

Hi lovely girls a real quick one from me (makes a change) sorry lack of personals, as getting ready and packing for holiday tomorrow.

Firstly massive hugs and lots of thank you's to you all for keeping me sain and reassurances and helping me through our first TX and 2WW, you have been amazing, very lucky to have your support, much appreciated  lots of love    xxx

Wanted to say huge huge     to all those in middle of TX and on 2WW really hope its great news and you get BFP's  

Huge hugs   to all those with sad news and finding it all difficult to cope at the moment    

VM - So sorry about your DH's mother dying, so so sad    , thinking of you. We lost my DH's mother 5 years ago and my mum 2 years ago so know how hard and horrible it is.  Lots of love to you and DH and look after yourself and your little bump, glad line is getting stronger everyday.

Meet up Wed 28th is great for me, look forward to that, let me know nearer the time where that is. thksx

Well as for me I am 4 more days now till test day (scared now), packing for our holiday as going off to Devon for a week tomorrow, not feeling like sitting in a car for 5 hours as I am actually feel a bit rough, started feeling a bit nauseous couple days ago but today, very nearly brought my breakfast back up again, so haven't a clue whats going on with my body, might be the start of a stomach bug or it might not ..... who knows.......... 

Will catch up with you all when return from holiday hopefully will have some good news to share with you all  .

Miss you lots, take care and hope all goes well for you all, hello to everyone missed sorry  .

Lots of love
jennyxxxx


----------



## Mami78 (Jul 22, 2009)

hi all
SD: 4 more days to test... ohhh so exited for u, hope all will be ok and u get this bfp

livity: will sms u as soon as i do the ultrasound, so u will drink on my behalf and on behalf of the baby  and btw i did that endometrial biopsy... it was ok, not too pianful, they punch the uterus several times... first few times it was ok, the last time was painful, so i asked dr A if there is more, he said no this is the last time  good luck with this and hope it will make a great change in this cycle and u get ur bfp

Missti: good to hear u are back to work, u are right this would take your mind of and divert u a bit from thinking about if it worked or not... realx now and act as if u are pregnant... kisses

VM: oh am really sorry for your mother in law, hope dh is feeling ok, send him my sympathy... and am so glad ur line is getting darker, sms me as soon as u get ur beta, it will be 15 dpt no??

happyhay: good news about ur embies... hopping all of them will divide nicely and u will have plenty to bring to blastos

mrs CC: so u are cycling soon, crossing fingers for u that it will all be fine... i was struggeling like you to get my results as i needed to present them for the insurance at the end they sent it and since i couldnt understand them well i asked dr saab over the phone what they mean and if they are good, so what u can do is call the clinic and ask about him and ask him to explain to u your results....
and yeah getting back to work is the worst thing after 5 weeks  but thanks god there is not much to do... and pregnancy is fine so far, but u know this worrying thing doesn go after ivf  first u worry that u wont make enough eggs, than u worry about the fertilization, than about how many will stay till day 5, than the 2ww, and than another 2ww for the scan and so on, i guess its a neverending worry cycle  that will go until we deliver

vicks: happy that u got answers and now u have a plan... hope u wont need another fresh cycle and the FET will work... btw, are they doing the endometrial biopsy for you??

molly, missmunro and mim hope u are all doing fine

AFM: bored at work today, 1h30 to go home  and here come the weekend... planing to spend it sleeping as am extremly tired...
i have lots of bruises on my tummy due to the clexane  but as long as it makes the miscarriage risk less i dont mind the bruises
kisses to everyone


----------



## 24hours (Sep 18, 2009)

hi girls, back here again... so much going on!

VM: I am really sorry for your mother in law... you must be really upset, but i'm sure she is somewhere else, very happy knowing about that wonderful line!!! take care of DH

Missti: yes, keep busy at work and enjoy being PUPO  
Rex, Mim, take care you too
SD: 4 days to test.  
2ww girls: Time to go    but so exiting. my best wishes for you!

Missmunro- I agree you sound much more relaxed now. that's important and i hope you can keep cool until the end of the tx. . 

livity: very good luck with your biopsy. i'm afraid it was what i hated most; it's uncomfortable, but nothing you won't bear. they use the speculum, like in the transfer, and sort of clean inside. you'll be fine and anyway they say it helps inmensely to implantation rate, AND WE WANT THAT, DON'T WE? I did not do it this time as i had gone through DYC first, so really clean inside this time...

Vicks- I think natural FET is a wonderful idea. I was really unconvinced about my own, but look    . It has worked great!
If you haven't done it and the doctor agrees, do the endometrial biopsy. I think it really helps.

happyhay: 7 embies is absolutely fine. In my case 8 fertilized and 4 did it to blasts. I had 2 transfers and got pregant both times, so you are more or less the same. Very good luck.

mrs CC: crossing fingers for you. call the clinic every time you have a question. there's nothing worse than feeling you are missing something... 

molly, Fozi, Jo, KJP and Celia, am i missing anyone? - hope u are all doing fine


I'm up for the 28th - I'm actually free all the time mostly, so if there's people like me around the south west, we can also do something else.


Mami- aren't you dying to do the scan?    . Girls, the 2ww never ends, really. 
My belly is full of bruises of the Clexane as well. I don't know how DH managed last time not to do a single one. Maybe it's because they doubled the dose? And an awful thing is happening to me: my breast got smaller!!!!    Must be the steroids that are anti-inflamatory... Maybe DH will leave me now  . OMG what am i going to do


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi Girls, 

Livity - hope your endometrial biopsy went ok, they didn't suggest it to me and now I'm wondering why?  Hope I didn't miss out on anything

Happyhay - that is fab news, out of 12 eggs we only got four fertilised, so you're doing good, look forward to seeing your progress tomorrow

Mim - I'm thinking about day 13 too as at least I'll have the weekend whatever the result.

SD - 4 days, OMG!  How exciting!!  Wishing you lots and lots of luck, have a great holiday!

Mami - thanks hun, really looking forward to the 28th to hear your news!!  You make sure you rest up over the weekend. 

24hrs - you made me laugh about your boobs!  Your DH will not leave you silly!   

So far I've got SD, 24hrs and livity for the 28th, if anyone else fancies it let me know.  Not much happening with me really, getting quite a few cramps but haven't got sore (.)(.) this time, bit worrying, but what ever will be will be.  Got a few questions for you all, I'm on 20mg of Clexane (and bruising quite a lot) I think some of you girls are on 40mg, did they give you a reason why?  I'm not on any steroids, is this to prevent miscarriage?  Final one, are you girls strict with the timing of your cyclogest?  Thanks in advance girlies!
x
x


----------



## 24hours (Sep 18, 2009)

missTi, 
don't worry about your (.)(.), otherwise i'll have to worry as well. mine have gone from very sore and big in the first m/c, to medium in the second and nothing at all now. who knows what a good symptom is    
I was in 20mg of clexane last time and no steroids. After 2 m/c they do as much as posible to avoid a third one. Clexane is to make sure the placenta gets enough blood and food, but i'm sure 20mg is more than enough for normal pregnancies. Steroids are for when they suspect you can have some inmuno-issues, but you have no reason to think that you have any. A m/c is quite normal aparently in a first pregnancy. Finally, i always try to be +- strict on all my timings, just in case.
I hope it helped!


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

Miss T 
I think the biopsy was because I had two no- implantations- I suppose as you did get preg they didn't see that as a issue- to be honest I don't really know though- it is all a bit of a mystery. 

The biospsy itself was ok quite painful but quite brief- Ranieri said it went well. 

I will be on 40mg clexane next time- again i think to do with implantation- it is to cover the possibility I have clotting issues although I haven't had the tests. I had my immune test results back and they are all negative- so no steroids. 

Am a bit knackered now so just love and luck to everyone else. 

Kate x


----------



## gelatogirl (Aug 5, 2008)

Hello everyone

I think it's at least a week since I last posted, or possibly more. Too much to possibly catch up on, you've even moved to a new board. Anyway thought I should let you know where I am at as you've all been great support on my relatively short journey so far.

I was due to have IUI no 2. on Tuesday or thereabouts but over the weekend my 4yr old DD had gastro/vomiting bug and DH and I were already coping with terrible coughs and assumed we'd be next with the vomiting. Come Monday morning I called clinic and cancelled my scan that was supposed to be that morning. I'd escaped the gastro but felt pretty unwell. We can only do 2 IUI and perhaps 1 ICSI if the IUIs don't work due to limited finances so I just didn't want to waste it. There are other factors, we are going to Australia to spend Xmas with my family and I actually just want to go and enjoy myself and not be worrying constantly, as I would if PG. I also made the mistake of going for a dental checkup and apparently I have 2 old fillings that could do with replacing so at least I can get them done, and have my hair coloured.......  and take some time off from all the pineapple and brazils!!

I felt pretty crap on Tuesday as I just wanted to be getting on with it and I'd done all the Clomid in the lead up. But now I'm glad that I was able to take a step back and look at what was sensible and not just go for it because I'd done the prep work. It's hard to be patient and January or Feb or whenever we'll be able to go for it again seems far off.

A final advantage I can see is that my July-born DD is struggling with starting school as a just-4 year old. This way, we might end up with one of those September/October borns with the oldest-in-the-class advantage. If I'd fallen PG this month it would have been another July bub.

So, I may not be around for quite a while. I wish you all the very best and hope that by the time I check back, you'll all have achieved your dreams and held that   stick in your hand. You'll probably all be on Mumsnet by New Year!!

I'll pop in to check where the thread is at from time to time.
Thanks for the smiles, advice and support so far.      
Gelatogirl


----------



## Rex (Nov 28, 2008)

Hello everyone! Firstly, apologies for being absent - after my naughty test I needed to take a sojourn, but have missed you all very much.  Re the personals below, I've just spent the whole evening reading 5 pages so apologies it may be a bit disjointed.  

Ceciliab - your plans do sound very exciting.  I hope it all goes well for you.  

Mrs CC - what sort of dog do you have? mine is a ****zu cross maltese, she is gorgeous.  How are you feeling now, have you stopped your primolut?  are you excited about starting stimming? it is fun getting all your drugs and always daunting re treatment, cos everything is new.    

KD74 - how are you doing, where are you now in your treatment plan.

VM - how are you, have you had your blood check at the clinic? did you give them a call?  Oh that's terrible news, condolences to you and your DH.  Its a shame you did not get to share your news with her. Hope you're all hanging in there.  I can't wait to hear your beta levels on Monday.  

Miss TI - Congratulations on being PUPO, I'm so glad your transfer went well though it sounds like a crazy day.  Yes, don't test too early! I'm also only 20 Clexane. I'm up for the Wednesday.  I will pm you my mobile.  

Missmunro - wow, your yoga classes sound really fun.  I must admit I've been really motivated by both you and 24hrs, I've been looking into local yoga classes and have picked up gym membership form.  Hoping to start this weekend.  Also, definitely agree the meet ups are v positive.  Did your sneaky email bring any response?  just also wanted to say you're in v good hands with Dr A.  

Vicks - how did your meeting with Dr Serhal go?  I can't believe the guys get such good advice w**k regularly... drats, they always have all the fun.  Vicks, thats a great plan to do a natural FET, re the fertility show, I thought it was a baby and pregnancy show.  Will you be going?  if you do, do let us know if you pick up any gems.  

Mim - am glad you're cat is ok  hopefully s/he will or has recovered completely now.  Congratulations for being PUPO too, how are you doing? holding up?  Re your lining, I have lining problems too and have been looking into this for next cycle, I've been reading about the ashota herb, I'm going to try it in the next couple of months, if I do have success with it, I'll let you know.  Is your back better?  hopefully you've been resting post transfer and this would have help sort your back.

Hi Jo - welcome, I hope your consult went well and you've been given a plan for your next treatment.  Where were you before?  has CRGH given you anything different?  

Hi Mami - are you back at work now?  does it feel strange, esp with your secret? hopefully you're not too tired and you're not suffering too much with symptoms.  Mami - phew! you just saved me from downing a pint of pineapple juice.  No contractions wanted here yet.  

24hrs - Congratulations on your two beanies, that is so very very exciting!  and its good that you're not suffering with symptoms.  btw, thank you for the adoption link, I've been thinking and researching into it quite a bit.  Just to test out the idea in my mind. Your club sounds fantastic, lucky you.  I think you're right about joining a gym that's that good. It has certainly paid off (more than your super tight arms and lats).  I'm certainly planning on copying you for my next cycle.  Been really looking forward to giving notice to my work in Dec, and giving myself 2 full months of healthy mind and healthy body living.  

Sweetdreams - Congratulations too on you being PUPO - you're right the symptoms are a good sign hopefully it means something is burrowing and tucking itself or themselves up.  Off to Devon, you lucky thing, its always beautiful down there.  Have a great relax and hope when we next hear from you it will be good news.  It all sounds very promising.  

Happyhay - wow 15 eggs, thats a fantastic no.  I can't wait to hear your fertilisation news.  7 fertilised, thats brilliant.  I'm so happy for you.  

Hi Molly - good luck on your treatment too, I'm looking forward to following your progress. Molly, totally agree with MissMunro - use Healthcare at Home, there is no stress, just give them a call, send in the prescription and they courier the drugs to you.  Will save you loads. 

Kate - how was your biopsy.  is this the biopsy so that you're uterus heals and is better quality for after the transfer?  

Hi Gelatogirl - I'm so sorry that you had to cancel your IUI, but completely understand, how are you feeling and your family?  hope you all have not been suffering too much.  Do stay in touch, even if its just to let us know that your trip to Oz was fab.  Where do you hail from?  I'm a Perth girl myself.  I'm am supremely jealous of your bbq xmas dinner and no doubt, trip to beach.  

AFM: well, I learnt my lesson and have not peed on any sticks, tho I did have a dog pee on my leg this morning (is that as good as a bird poop on head?), well tomorrow is 10dpt so will be testing again.  So far I can't say that I'm positive or looking forward to this, but it has to be done for closure.  I just wanted to say that if anyone uses access diagnostics here is a voucher code AD2 (10% discount - only valid for tonight 15/10) there are some cheap super early 10miu sensitive tests. 

Hugs all.


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi All!

VM-so sorry about DHs mum, thinking of you and hoping that line stays good and strong

Rex-Your so good with your detailed post, do you take notes?!! I hope you get some good news if you test tomorrow, but it is still early so don't be too disheartened if neg, there are lots of people that have gone from neg to pos at the last minute, whens your OTD?   

Miss T-No ones ever mentioned endometrial biopsy to me either, not sure I want one either! The problem with this game is its such an inexact science and theres so little evidence for anything but everyones so desperate they'll try what evers offered to them, just in case-myself included!Thus the use of clexane and steroids and even growth hormone! Don't worry about the b**bs, I don't thin you can really tell. Its a bit like the pregnyl injection, one time i had really tender ones and the other nothing at all, and thats quite a high concentration. I'd love to meet up on the 28th but am off to edinburgh for a late effects conference so can't. Can make it the week after or before though.

Gelatogirl, I'm sure you've made the right decision, it does us all good to get off this rollercoaster once in a while!

Kate-glad biopsy not too bad, soon you'll be able to crack on, are you have in a medicated FET or natural? I'm not sure what the indications for either are.

Hayley-congratulations on the eggs and fertiliasation, heres hoping for those blastos!

24 hours-glad everything is well with you, sorry about the boobs, sure they'll get bigger again! 

Mami-enjoy sleeping, I suspect the tiredness will only get worse! heres hoping! 

Sweetdreams-enjoy your holidays-and good luck for OTD 

Hi to Mrs CC/mim/mm/fozi/Helen/Jo and co!
Vicks


----------



## Rex (Nov 28, 2008)

Hey girls, I forgot to tell you bout the whammy of the bruise I gave myself.  I had to give myself an injection on the night of the Hen, but after my pinch of fat, I did not release the blubber and basically gave myself a bruise the size of my pinch.  It was super dark and swollen too - was sooooo scared bout the damage that was going to go to the clinic . Thank goodness its all gone down now.  And what fun - DH is away on the stag this weekend, so I have 3 nights of injecting myself.  Joy!


----------



## gelatogirl (Aug 5, 2008)

Rex - your skill at personals is amazing....I've never really mastered it. So end up rattling on about myself and sometimes writing something relevant to a handful of you. Sorry about that. To answer your question, I'm from Sydney. Been here 13 yrs though and in that time have only managed Christmas at home once in 1997!! My parents have paid for our flights this year, the only way we can afford to go. I'm planning on making the most of it! We are also going to Melbourne for a weekend to see friends who are now expecting after 3yrs TTC, and 4 cycles of IVF so I'm going to pick her brain about how to succeed at this game. Hope your bruise eases - Arnica cream is great for bruises and nice and natural.

24hrs & Miss T- being of the smaller-breasted variety of woman myself, I have to take what I have - and having b'fed my DD for 11 months I'm sorry to report they are even smaller now (and pointing at the floor as I type!!) so none of this business is very good for maintaining one's best assets! Don't worry I'm sure DH loves them however they are as they are yours.

Kate - how are you feeling post-biopsy

Sweetdreams - have a great holiday

All of you testers - good luck, be strong getting to the right day to test....and I hope you all report back with positives.

See, done it again, run out of steam and time to reply. Wishing ALL of you a lovely weekend no matter what is or isn't going on.

GG xx


----------



## missmunro (Sep 18, 2009)

Good morning girls

I don't know about catching up after days and days, I find it hard enough to keep track after an evening out! 

GG ... I'm with you. When you're paying as much as you are - and it's a lot of money whatever the treatment - I want to make sure I give it the best chance. I postponed one month just because I felt stressed (as if this isn't by definition a stressful experience). Now I'm feeling a bit vulnerable to a cold or flu ... just hoping it goes away because if I get ill I will postpone again. I also don't have much money to throw at this, and I want to hold something back for the adoption option given that my chances are so low.

Rex - glad to see you back. Hope your few days sojourn helped, and that you're feeling strong. No response to my mail, which is good, though I have to confess that a small part of me is disappointed. But better this way. btw I have been looking at yoga workshops at Triyoga in Soho. I'm thinking of the one below if anyone wants to come along - though I won't be able to confirm until nearer the time as I don't know what will be happening with my treatment.

Also possibly around on 28th, after work if that is any good ...

The yoga retreat:

Find Strength, Grace + Healing: A One Day Retreat  with Bridget Woods-Kramer  Location: Soho  
Date: Sat  24/10/2009
Time:  10:00 - 17:30 
Fee: £65
A day of Yoga, Meditation, Pranayama, Chanting and Healing Massage
Life throws us challenges - some greater than others. Can we use these times to refine our senses and see them as opportunities to peel off another layer and gain a deeper understanding of ourselves and life? We all know someone who is going through a difficult time. This one day retreat will give you the tools that will enable you to help yourself and others in these situations.

The morning will be a yoga practice moving and honouring the breath (our lead dancer in life). Poses will be modified to support all levels. In the afternoon session Bridget will take you deeper with hip openers, twists, forward bends and restorative poses. The workshop will also include healing massage and techniques to de-stress the body and mind from some of triyoga's top therapists who will be on hand throughout the day. We will finish with Meditation and Chanting.

triyoga is donating the proceeds of this workshop to Bridget's husband Lee who is going through treatment for Cancer and Parkinson's Disease.

Please join us for this wonderful day.

Bridget Woods-Kramer is a certified Anusara Yoga Teacher and Teacher Trainer. She teaches with great passion and insight and is committed to help build and empower each of her students in a joyful and creative way.


----------



## Rex (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi girls, well I tested n its a BFN.  So the quest continues.


----------



## Mrs.CC (Sep 11, 2008)

Hey rex.....I'm so sorry hon. 
Just wanted to say that I'm thinking of you.

Loads of love
Claire.xx


----------



## missmunro (Sep 18, 2009)

Rex ... so very very sorry. 

Vicks thinks its still early?

mm


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Rex hun - I'm so sorry,    do you think you might be a bit early though as you had 8 cell embies transfered?

24hrs - thanks for the tips, that has put my mind at rest, you don't need to worry about your (.)(.) as you already have your BFP lucky girl!

Livity  - thanks for the explanation, much appreciated.

GG - I think you have made the right decision, check in with us when you can, would be good to see how you're getting on.

Vicks -  Thanks for your story on the pregnyl.  It's just that I feel so different on this natural cycle it's so hard to tell. 

As Vicks can't make the 28th, shall we do the 21st so we can all be there?

Hello to the rest of the gang.  One more question, at the clinic they told me to count the transfer as day 1 post transfer, but I think you girls are counting the following day as day one, which one is right?
xx


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi All,

Rex, So sorry about the BFN, but if you're only 10days post transfer and they usually ask you to test 16days post, it still might still be too early. Was it a 3day embie? I too had a huge bruise from the clexane, a lovely violet hue! took days to go, but no harm done.

MissT-I counted day 1 as the day following transfer, but never checked with anyone, so who knows!

Love to everyone else, enjoy the weekend! I'm oncall which is a bit pants-hey ho!
Vicks


----------



## happyhay (Sep 17, 2009)

Hey everyone!

Rex really sorry to hear about your bfn but as everyone said , don't give up hope yet, might just be too early? 

I get a call from the embryologist today and all 7 that got fertilised are doing really well and above average quality, think he said one is already a 5 cell, whatever that means! I was going to do egg transfer tomorrow but now they said the likelihood is they will do a blastocyst and do transfer on Tuesday, they will let me know tomorrow! 
I am feeling really tired though from er still , dud anyone else feel this?
Have a good evening everyone!
H x


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Rex- oh my lovely, i know everyone has asked you the same question, but are you sure that its not a bit early for you to be testing? perhaps try again on day 14? sending you lots of    and    . i havent lost all hope for you yet, still rooting for your little embies.

love
Fozi


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi All,

Rex, big hug    Hope it is too early for you- 

Vicks- i don't know if I see accepting the extra's CRGH suggest as desperate more that they are willing to try new things and are expanding knowledge- for me it is psychologically helpful to change things- I know I wouldn't have liked Guys- where my friend was they had such a rigid protocol and would not change anything- Yes I understand the need for scientific studies and proof but at the same time developments have to come from somewhere and I'd rather be at a leading the way place than one following. It was one of the reasons we chose them- all that said the ARGC way seems too unproven for me. So I guess everyone finds their happy medium. 

Happy Hay- am willing those embies on. 
I can't do the 21st as it is my DH's birthday- so would still be up for the 28th or later?? Although  If 21st is best for most people I will see you at next meet up,  

Miss munro- the Yoga day sounds great- but I'm on holiday- I haven't done yoga for years but would like to try again. Hope you enjoy it.

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend. 

Kate x


----------



## Rex (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi All - thank you all for your encouraging posts, I will be testing right up until day 14 - after which I think I will call it a day on this round.  Am very proud of myself did Clexane tonight with no blood or bruising - yah for no pain.  

OMG - I'm watching Rude Tube at the moment and there are women doing fanny farts on it - what planet are we on? 

Hi to everyone, sorry for no personals tonight. Sending all the 2ww girls loads of     
Miss TI - I can do either 21st or 28th.


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Kate, I absolutely, agree. My comment about desperation wasn't supposed to be derogatory more that if things are changed between patients and between cycles there isn't a whole lot of evidence behind it. Theres a lot of emphasis on evidenced based medicine and you can only get away with out it in the private sector. But I'm with you, I'd rather do something different each cycle and see if it helps, if it works then its good for us and them and if they want to give you some miracle meds that make you lose weight as well i'm all for it!
Vicky


----------



## 24hours (Sep 18, 2009)

REX, i've been thinking of you   . i hope there's still margin for a positive. 
if not, think at least they know very well now what's wrong with you and DH, so time and statistics are on your side. i'm sure you'll be pregnant soon.

HAPPYHAY, great to hear about your embies doing so well  

girls, what about the 27th? i'm fine with any day, really, but for those who cannot do it the 21st or the 28th... just a suggestion
have a nice weekend


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

I'm feeling awkward now- but have acupuncture appt on 27th- sorry. 

Vicks- I know what you mean about not knowing what makes the difference- Ranieri said as much to me when he suggested changes to my next FET protocol( medicated as my PCOS means my cycles are all over the place) He said "we change things and then when it works we don't know what made the difference" I suppose ultimately if its going to work- I'm not going to care. 

Sweetdreams- good luck with your test. 
Happy Hay are you on for tues? 

Have a lovely weekend. 

K


----------



## happyhay (Sep 17, 2009)

Good morning everyone,

I hope everyone is having a good weekend? 

Quick question, I am having my day 5 transfer tomorrow , I have one morula (blastocyst) and 5 , 9-11 cells and 1 7 cell, she said all excellent quality so really happy  does my husband need to be there as he is away on business?

Thanks in advance,
hayley x


----------



## 24hours (Sep 18, 2009)

hi happyhay,
good luck tomorrow.
my husband had to be there, but i think it is because we were doing it with donor, so he had to sign a consent.
he also had to sign consent to thaw embryos, but that is not your case. 
anyway, i'd rather check with the clinic, jus in case.
i'll be   for you.


----------



## jo_11 (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey everyone,

Blimey, I find it difficult to keep up with this post; there’s so much going on!  

First off, I have a good news story… a really good friend of mine (who’s not on here but is being treated at CRGH) did her test yesterday 14 days past blastocyst transfer and she’s got a BFP   It’s taken her three years but she got there in the end.  Makes me put faith in CRGH and I’m very happy for her.

Happy Hay:  All the best for tomorrow.

Livity K and Vicks67:  I’m with you both; as long as the combination of treatments work who cares?  The clinic I was at before just treated everyone exactly the same, citing that what they do is based on ‘averages’… they decided my protocol before even doing my hormone tests – wtf??  In hindsight I don’t know why I went with them.  After all, when was any of us ever ‘average’??  I love that CRGH will try different things with different people… I guess the only problem is when you hear someone’s had something done that you haven’t and you wonder why not.  

Rex:  Fingers crossed you just tested too early.  On my cycle AF arrived six days after ET, so there’s definitely a ray of hope there.

Fozi, MissTI, Miss Munro, Mrs CC, gelatogirl, Mim, sweetdreams73, Mami78 and anyone else I’ve missed:  Hope you’re all doing well.

AFM, just wanted to ask for an opinion/advice… I need to book in for my OST on my next cycle.  I had my IVF/ICSI cycle in September, and AF is due next weekend, so OST in about a week’s time.  I’ve been charting my BBT and it’s all over the place which is unusual for me.  When I asked Ranieri if this next cycle was too soon to test, he said not but I’m wondering whether I should delay my bloods ‘til next month?  Do all the drugs stay in your system for a while and mess up your normal cycle??  Obviously I want to get things moving asap but I don’t want any dodgy readings!

If you guys meet up, it would be lovely to come along… I can generally do most days but not 21st or 27th… free on the 28th though.

Hope you’ve all had good weekends.

Jo
x


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi All, 

Jo, I would have thought the drugs should be well out of your system by now. For my OST they did by baseline oestrogen, AMH and antral follicle count and then gave me 300 of gonal F and checked the oestrogen response, then went straight on to stims for iui. I'm sure it would be fine to do it this cycle.

Happyhay-I think you both have to be there but it maybe he can give verbal consent over the phone if he's away. See what the clinic says and good luck!

Rex-what have you been watching?!!

24hours-how you feeling?

Kate-when do you kick off again?


Hi to everyone else!


No new news from us-trying to lose some weight and wondering about starting hot bikram yoga, anyone done that before?
vicky


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi girls, 

Sorry I've been quiet, had a really busy weekend, we had guests round last night, had a brunch date with friends this morning and a christening this afternoon, phew!

Vicks - hope your weekend on call was ok

Happyhay - good luck for tomorrow, hope it all goes smoothly   

Jo - I'm sure if Dr R says it's ok then you should be fine..good luck!

Hello to the rest of the gang.  Lets get this meet sorted, can people make the 29th or the 22nd?  Let me know.  I have been naughty, I have to admit, I woke up at the crack of dawn yesterday and the pee sticks were staring at me, they arrived early on Friday, I wasn't expecting them until Tuesday, so not my fault really!  Anyway, I tested and there was the faintest line, really wasn't sure so just got back into bed and forgot about it.  Woke up today and had a funny coloured CM so thought it was the beginning of AF, told DH and he was gutted so decided to do another, still a faint line but stronger than yesterday.  I'm feeling positive but obviously it's VERY early as OTD isn't until a week on Tuesday, think I'll keep testing and if it remains positive I'll go for a beta on Friday, eek, that's hoping I get that far.  Wish me luck girls.
x
x


----------



## Mrs.CC (Sep 11, 2008)

Hey girls,
Hope everyones had a good weekend.

Happyhay....Good luck for tomorrow, hope it goes well hon.x

Missti.....Yey congratulations, a faint line is still a line and it's very early so it's def a good sign. Good luck hon.x You sound like you've had a lovely weekend.

I'll wait for you guys to decide on meet up date then I'll let you know if I can make it...I hope so cos it would be great to meet you all.
I finished taking my primolut yesterday so am waiting for af to arrive. When it does then I'll know roughly what days I'll have to go up to the hospital so I can rearrange what days I'm working....then I'll know if I can do the meet up.
It's nice working for myself but due to all the appointments I've had to tell my customers whats going on so that they understand when I've had to ring them and change their appointments with them last min. Luckily they've all been great but It'll be good when I have exact dates so that I know not to book anything in on certain weeks!! The bad side is that it means no money but luckily hubby is being very good and telling me not to work if I don't have to....I can already picture me snuggled up on the sofa with the dog!!

I just want to start stimming now.....I keep saying to hubby that this time next month we'll know one way or the other......how scary...god I so hope we get a bfp!!!

Anyway hope you all have a good week.
Love and luck
Claire.xx


----------



## missmunro (Sep 18, 2009)

oooh, MissTi good luck ... and early congratulations. I'm sure the line is stronger again today.

Vicky ... I've never done Bikram yoga, but the principle is that you are so much more flexible when your muscles are warm than when they're cold, so you can stretch that bit further. I'm sure Ashtanga is great for weight loss - all those rounds of sun salutations really get you warm!

I am back in the UK and waiting for AF to start, a bit nervous but otherwise ok. Spent a lovely day walking in the Sussex countryside yesterday - what great weather it was.

mm


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Everyone, 

Have just found out I've got supply day at my old school- it is only 15mins away so I have a bit of time to kill and catch up!

Miss T- tentative congrats   hope that line sticks and gets stronger   Are you feeling anything? 

Rex/Sweetdreams- any news?   

Claire- I'm also downregging for but for my FET- my poor husband has had me snapping at him quite a lot. How's it making you feel? I stop primulot on thursday.

Happy Hay-good luck for your transfer- 

Jo- good luck with the tests- I know what you mean about wanting to feel normal for them- I did but then my cycles were so all over the place I ended up using primolut to induce my cycles and CRGH were fine with that- in fact they suggested it. 

Vicks-If it is like last time, i think my transfer will be around 11/12th november- what about you? 

Miss Munro- good luck in the build up to your cycle. 
Mami, Fozi, 24hrs, Celia, KJP- have a good day-

Re meet up: I can do 29th but not 22nd - we're going to Jersey for a long weekend- hooray!!
Bye for now

Kate


----------



## halle (Feb 5, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I know I keep popping up and rarely post personals but I’ve not really gotten to the nitty gritty of this cycle yet so don’t feel like I should be here too much.

I do have a question though, if that’s OK?

I had my early scan last cycle where the Dr. noticed what she thought might be a cyst or polyp but it wasn’t clear so she wanted to look more closely when I had my hycosy (last week). On the hycosy she didn’t see any evidence of cysts etc but wants to check it out with a radiologist today. She said if there are cycts or polyps then I will need a hysteroscopy.(!!!) What does that entail? Is it a G.A procedure?

She is going to call me in the next few days to let me know what to do. Meantime I have started primolut. I am due to start down regging on Saturday, but wanted to get the drugs privately. Will I have enough time to fill the prescription online? Any hints where to buy from?


I had forgotten just how fraught this business is!!! So much to stress about! And I don’t know if it’s the primolut of the stress but I am one grumpy girl today!!!!


Thanks for any thoughts….

H.


----------



## 24hours (Sep 18, 2009)

wow MISSTI, that sounds like good news!
  
don't worry about that funny coloured CM. i had the same last time and i was pregnant indeed. just call the clinic if it continues and they may increase your progesterone just in case.

HAPPYHAY, how was your transfer 

JO, congrats for your friend. i'm sure you'll be there soon as well

MISS CC, MISMUNRO, good luck with your stimms! how exciting 

VICKS, LIVITY, you must be looking forward to starting again! i'm very positive about you two this time    

HALLE, if they didn't see anything in the hycosy, there's probably nothing to see. hysteroscopy requires GA -i believe-. it's the kind of operation where they open 2 very small holes, one for a camera and another one for whatever instrument they use. very good luck anyway    

MAMI, where are you? how are you doing

A big   for all the rest

I'm up for the 29th as for any other day  
So far, no symptoms at all. maybe a bit hungry, and a bit sleepy some times, but nothing obvious. my (.)(.) still really small , this is very weird. I really want to have symptoms, some kind of reassurance, but it seems i'll have to wait for the scan and i'm really bad at waiting as you know. 
anyway, i'm glad to have a nother line in the group. soon we'll be all celebrating our lines together. can you picture yourselves in a group meeting 6 months ahead and all of us with a belly    . A big toast for it    
have a nice day girls.


----------



## Lollypop72 (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi girls,

I am starting stimms on the 25th Oct injections on the 1st Nov at UCH have joined the Oct/Nov Berries but wondering if anyone is starting around same time as me at UCH?

Px


----------



## Mami78 (Jul 22, 2009)

hey all
it has been a while i havent logged in or posted  work was a bit crazy and i am going home and sleeping really early.
24hrs: missing u... hehehe u made me laugh about ur boobs... hehhee u still have 8 months and they are gonna be huge, so tell Dh not to worry he will have plenty of time to see them growing... so now counting down for the scan i really want time to fly to make sure that all is fine for both of us
and dont worry about the lack of symptoms, i guess each body is different... a friend of mine had twins and she didnt get any symptom at all... u are lucky 

missti: congratulations hun... am so happy for u... anyway i was sure about it  so ur post didnt surprise me... hope all will be great

VM: how are u doing??/ hope u and DH are feeling better after last week... did u go for blood test today??

livity: how are u doing?? still on primolut am sure once u will start u will get this bfp... the positive trend started on this board and soon all of us are gonna kicked out to the pregnancy part 

rex: any news 

Mrs CC: when will u start stimming?? hoping that u also will catch up with the bfp trend we have here 

jo: my doctor in lebanon told me that the first period u get clears all the medicins from ur system... plus i guess the est thing to do is check with the clinic and they would tell u

happy hay: did u have ur transfer? how did it go?? how many embies u had transfered

vicks: hope everything is ok with u

hi to missmunro, fozi, halle and everyone else

AFM: nothing much, am having soo much symptoms, nausea is hitting each night at 4 Am so am staying awake 1 to 2 hours until it goes... boobs are huge (which is something that i dont prefer since i have huge boobs already... so am wondering where am gonna buy bras from later on)... and am sleeping very very early... poor dh he begged me in the weekend to sleep in the afternoon so we can go have diner together coz he said he misses going out with me 
other than this... am having many thoughts about leaving work... but i dont know... lets see how things will go this month and than i will decide...
kisses to everyone and i wish i can make it to ur gathering  but u should promise that u will arrange another one the first day i go to london again


----------



## missmunro (Sep 18, 2009)

24hours ... I love your 6 months from now vision. Am going to use that for the PMA. Maybe even a 12 months from now visioning exercise!

I guess I just need to know what you all look like  Am around for a meetup and reasonably flexible re day, though it would prob have to be after work.

mm


----------



## 24hours (Sep 18, 2009)

as you like missmunro. luchtime is also fine for me, so just let me know!


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi Girls, 

Just wrote a whole long post and lost it, grr!

MrsCC - thanks!  Really hope you get your BFP soon!

Missmunro - thanks!  Weather was lovely yesterday, but so cold!

Livity - thanks hun!  Not actually feeling anythign at all, apart from constant mild cramps, much the same as last time which is a little worrying but must reamin positive!

Halle - not sure about the hysterscopy, you should have time to get all your meds from outside, I would if I were you, it is much, much cheaper.  Try healthcare at home, I think that's where most of the girls on here have got them from.

24hrs - thanks hun!! I know what you mean about the symptoms, sometimes you just want an outward sign that everything is ok.  I wouldn't worry aboutt he boobs, I am sure the steriods have something to do with it.  CM is ok, I think, will defo call the clinc if it gets any darker.  Can I ask, from when are you counting from to measure how pregnant you are, as it is FET not sure when to start counting from?

Lolipop - welcome!  I'm sure you'll find some cycle buddies on here.

Mami - great to hear from you!!  Thaks so much, you were always so positive with me, maybe the praying did the trick!   REally sorry you are feeliong so poorly, how sweet of your DH, that is so nice.  Really excited for your scan, lets see how many are in there!

Think we might be there with the date of the 29th, yae!  Can you all let me knwo for sure and I'll get a table booked.  I tested again today, still a very faint line so have decided to pop out and buy a clearblue digital, these first response ones are just too hard to read!  Will keep you posted!  I could do a quick lunch this week near Selfridges this week if anyone is up for it?
x
x


----------



## 24hours (Sep 18, 2009)

hi girls,
really don't waste your money on pharmacy peesticks. go online to ebay and buy the simpliest there. they are very sensitive 10iUI and you can buy 10 for 2 pounds. delivered to your door 24 hours after. very private and discreet.


----------



## 24hours (Sep 18, 2009)

sorry, i forgot
you start counting your pregnancy from the first day of your last period. so the day you miss your period, you are 4 weeks pregnant!


----------



## missmunro (Sep 18, 2009)

MissT - yes for me to 29th ...


----------



## Mami78 (Jul 22, 2009)

missti: stop doing the test, a light positive need a couple of days to change, so dont get worried am sure all is fine  and yeah the prayers did work... i know somehow God always listen to me 

24hrs: dr saab told me that the best way to calculate is 2weeks from the day of retrieval, so on the day of retrieval we were already 2 weeks pregnant... i had my retrieval on a tuesday so each tuesday i start a new week... tomorrow i will be week 6 
and when i read ur post about the pee stick i remembered when u came on ur way to paris with all of them, this really made me laugh  kisses


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Just a very quick one as should be doing some work! Sorry I can't make the 29th as will still be in Edinburgh at this conference, Feel free to go ahead without me if its easier, Vicky


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Just did a clearblue and it blatently said pregnant 1-2 weeks, whooo hoooo, am SO happy!!  Have just booked in for my beta on Friday to be sure, yae!

Am adamant that I'll find a date when we are all free, what about Weds 4th Nov?

24hrs - is that how they told you to do it at the clinic?  Wasn't sure whetehrer to count from 2 weeks before ovulation?

Mami - the thing with FET is that you don't have an EC, was thinking to count from two weeks before ovulation as my cycles are very long?


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Congrats MissT!!!


----------



## 24hours (Sep 18, 2009)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh MISSTI, i'm so happy for you!!!
they told me they count from your last period. then after the first scan they will see the size and tell you the expected day for birth!
anyway, if you count 14 weeks before ovulation, you'll get a very similar number, maybe 1-2 days diference, but who cares!!!!
this is a lucky thread. girls you'll see how soon you're celebrating as well.

rex, hun, how are you? big kisses from here. thinking of you


----------



## happyhay (Sep 17, 2009)

Congrats miss ti!!!  I am going for my egg transfer at 4pm, slightly nervous as still have achy ovaries and the thought of drinking loads of water  anyway, must be positive, will let you know how it goes... X


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

MissT am sooooo happy for you that's made my day!
still lurking on here hope that's ok have started the longest ever DR (6 weeks!) this week and am booking for NYC late Nov........
Hi to everyone else and congrats on everyone who has had recent BFPs have been following the stories but as am not at the clinic at the moment seems a bit silly to be posting but am thinking of you all and sending     to everyone having tx at the mo.

love
C


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

KD74 - thanks!!!

24hrs - thanks for the explanation, I'll have to work it out now!

Happyhay - thanks hun, and good luck for today, I'm sure it will all go perfectly well!

Ceciliab - thank you hun.  Great to hear from you.  Gosh 6 weeks DR, that is long, but whatever it takes right.  Wishing you masses of luck hun, really hope you get your american bfp soon!
x
x


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

MissT-that is fantastic news!   
Well done!
I can do the 4th Nov!

happyhay-GoodLuck!
Vicky


----------



## Lollypop72 (Oct 16, 2009)

Miss T - Yippiee! Have everything crossed for you... fingers, toes, knees, elbows....        
Thanks for the welcome.

Px


----------



## jo_11 (Apr 1, 2009)

Well done MissTI    

Good luck for tomorrow Happyhay.

Re the dates; can do some and not others... will confirm when a date's been fixed if that's OK.

Jo
x


----------



## Kellylou (Apr 6, 2009)

Still read this thread to keep up to date with those of you I knew when I was going through treatment - fabulous support and such lovely girls on here. Wanted to say a huge congratulations to Miss Ti.  Wonderful news, absolutely over the moon for you

And Mami so glad that everything continues to go well

Rex - praying that you just tested too early x 

For everyone else going through treatment sending lots of baby dust your way

xx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi everyone, 

Miss T   

Hi to Lollypop and Halle- Lollypop I will prob be having my FET around mid november- so may overlap you a bit on 2ww.

I too like the bumps image. Kelly Lou - how's it going do you have a bump yet?

I can do 4th but 3rd might be better- but will go with whatever works for most people!! 

Hope everyone has had a good monday! wishing luck to everyone, 

Kate x


----------



## Kellylou (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi livity

I forgot to say on my last message that I was sorry to hear about your BFN - am sure your BFP is just around the corner.  
Hee hee yes I have a little bump - noticable to others now depending on what I'm wearing!
Kellyx


----------



## Rex (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi Everybody

Miss TI - I knew it! a big congratulations to you hun - you've made my day.  That is absolutely the best news ever.  Big hug 

Kelly - Hi, bumpgirl.  How very exciting, hope you've started to go clothes shopping, once bump is there, it get big and bigger quite quickly.  

Kate - I'm glad i've got something to look forward to now in Nov, along with you.    

Hi to everyone else, 24 hrs - you're first scan is coming up soon.  Yeah!


----------



## Lollypop72 (Oct 16, 2009)

Yey Kate,

My first cycle buddy at UCH! Wishing you luck for your FET...  

Pollx


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks for all the good wishes girlies, really means a lot.  Sorry inadvance for the me post and lack of personals, am feeling a bit worried this evening as light brownish CM is back, not sure I would call it spotting but scary none the less, think I'll call the clinic first thing and see what they suggest.
x


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Miss T    

I really hope it is nothing- but I would phone the clinic- they usually reassure me- and it does you no good worrying on your own. 

K x


----------



## VM (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi girls,

MissT: congratulations, am so happy for you. Hope the brown CM is nothing!   

24hrs: very exciting the clinic confirmed the good news. Good luck with your scan soon.

Mami: hope the sickness goes away soon. At least it is quite reassuring to have the typical pg symptoms however unpleasant they might be!  

Rex: there is still hope.   for you.

Happyhay: good luck for tomorrow.

Hello to the rest of you.   Sorry for not many personals, I am still trying to catch up with all posts i missed this past week.

AFM: i came back from Turkey last night. Thank you all for your wishes about DH's mother. Although the trip was tiring, i am happy i was there for him. On my way to work this am, I had my blood test (15dp5dt). Beta was 1772!!! Am so excited. I can finally stop testing at home...have been testing twice a day the last week. Had a positive line since last Saturday (6dp5dt) but every day was so worried that the line would disappear (the news seemed too good to be true!). I am booked for a scan in two weeks. Hope all goes well. 

About meeting up, happy to join you any of these days in principle but unlikely to be able to confirm until closer to the date. Work is unpredictable these days but will try my best to join at least for a short while. Looking forward to meeting more of you.

V xx


----------



## happyhay (Sep 17, 2009)

Good morning everyone!

I had my egg transfer yesterday but I had one blastocyst transferred as all the rest were still morulas and they want to see what one turns into a blastocyst today so I can have that one transferred today. They said it was my decision whether to have a second one transferred because of my age, 31 and everything looking good, the chances are they would both fertilise. The thing is they said
it is my decision. My gut instinct says I should have the second one transferred just incase the first one doesn't implant. Will let you know what happens later !

Have a good day xx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Good luck with whatever you decide Happy Hay-


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Great result on the beta VM!  Hope you can relax a little now, and be excited about the scan  

Good luck HappyHay


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Just spoke to the clinic, they didn't seem too worried as it's not red blood it's only dark cream/really light brown CM, sorry if tmi!  Anyway, they've told me to up to 3 cyclogest a day, so hoping that it's just nothing, am still booked in for my beta on Friday hopefully I get that far   

Vicks - thanks!  and yae for the 4th Nov!!

Lollypop - thanks, keep em crossed!!

Jo - thanks!

Kelly - great to hear from you!!  Thank you so much hun, means a lot.

Livity - thanks for the advice chick 

Rex - thanks hun, hope you're doing ok.

VM - welcome back hun, what an amazing beta,    wishing you much luck for your scan!!

Happyhay - good luck hun!!

Helloto the rest of the gang, are we all up for Nov 4th then?
x
x


----------



## 24hours (Sep 18, 2009)

hi missti,
i told you  ! i had it last time around the time of my period for around two days on and off. then it stopped. they told me it's quite normal and i asked them then why don't they say so to us in advance so we don't worry when it happens! Aparently they keep the same policy, which i don't understand.    
hopefully you'll be perfect and celebrating a great beta soon.
i'm up for the 4th!


----------



## Mami78 (Jul 22, 2009)

hi all
Missti: dont worry i read somewhere that colored CM is common in the first 2 weeks of pregnancy.... u remember that day i saw u before i travelled, i went back home and i had the same, very light brown CM, i freaked out and spent the night going to the bathroom, and that was it i never saw it again...
relax now till friday and i will be praying for u that everything will be fine

VM: another congrats here  so happy for u... now no need to worry at all, scan is gonna be super fine its just a matter to see how many are there  congrats also to DH

24hrs: how are u feeling?? did symptoms kick

happy hay: good luck with whatever decision u take...

kelly: hope ur pregnancy is going great... when will u know the sex

rex: did u test again?? when are u planing to go for beta?

hi to livity, vicks, missmunro, claire and everyone else
kisses


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Mami - I thought I remembered you saying that but I wasn't sure, thanks hun, you have reassured me alot.  Are you feeling any better?

24hrs - thanks for the reassurance hun, I agree, I wish they would tell us before hand!!!

I am booke din with the nurse at 12.20 to pick up more cyclogest for today and I might get here to do a beta, just to put my mind at rest, am 10dp 5dt, so should be ok, will keep you posted...
x


----------



## Mami78 (Jul 22, 2009)

Missti: good luck... update us as u get the result... am sure ur betta is awesome... and thanks for asking... i feel a bit better today, less nausea but lots of heartburn  but its ok... i guess we shouldnt nagg whatever our symptoms are becoz we are ready to do anything in the world to get pregnant and get those symptoms.


----------



## Snow Flake (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi there

This is my first posting although i have been reading for a couple of weeks now and building up to my first message! We have just started out at UCH but had most of the basic tests done already with another consultant and after our first consultation we had agreed to start our first IVF cycle this month. 

As they were hoping to get us started quickly, I had my AMH test last week and the results came back on Friday at just 3.6 which seems very low? The young lady doctor we saw from the first appointment said on the phone that this may not be very good indicator for response to stims and now i am concerned they wont let us go for the IVF. I have my ORT booked for tomorrow with Dr Lava(?) and not really sure what to expect or what questions to ask   - and any advice would be great.


----------



## halle (Feb 5, 2007)

MissTi - hope you were able to get a beta done. In my last pregnancy I spotted on and off for the first 17 weeks! Drove me mad with worry, but everything was fine. So fine in fact, I had to be induced!! My fingers are crossed for you and a reassuring beta.

Holmbemi - I think the AMH is only one part of the work-up to determine your response to stims. The OST/ORT will tell more, I think. Good luck tomorrow.


The clinic called me back and ther was no evidence of cysts or polyps on my hysteroscopy, so I'm good to go! Down regging starts Saturday!!! Yahoo! It's still a little surreal to back on this train again...


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Just wanted to say hello Snowflake, 

Good luck with your consultation- I don't know too much what to ask- we were having tx due to my husband's paralysis- but I would make a list of questions and write down what they say- otherwise it can all just fly out the minute you leave and a number of times I've left and not asked what I wanted is . I'm sure other people on here will know what to ask. 

Kate x


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Mami - great that you are feeling a bit better, will keep you posted for sure.

Snowflake - welcome, as Halle said, it's only part of it, all will become clearer after you get all of your results and I would defo jot down what you want to ask as I find it tends to fly out of my head as soon as I get in there!

Halle - thanks for the reassuring story, I'm really hoping the beta will put my mind at rest a little although I'm not expecting a huge number as I know it's a singleton and very early days.  Great news about the hysterscopy, good luck for the DR!

I finally had my beta done at 1.30pm after waiting over an hour, they said they will call me this evening, so will keep you all posted...
x
x


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi Girls, 

Just got the call, HCG is 63.1 and progesterone is 120.4, not great, but keeping everything crossed...
x


----------



## Mami78 (Jul 22, 2009)

miss ti: congrats, its a great beta, u are only 9dpt... so compared to ur last time its great. on day 14pt u will be around 400
so happy for u... am sure all will be fine
did they increase ur cyclogest dose?


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Blimey-Its all go on here!
MissT-Congratulations! as mami says its still early so 63 is fine, when do they want to see you again? 

VM-Congratulations on your soopa HCG result-good luck for the scan.

Mami and 24hours hope your respective bumps are growing nicely!

Halle-Good luck with the downregging!

Snowflake-don't worry too much about the OST. They take the antral follicle count, AMH and FSH together to get an indicator of your ovarian reserve and also to some extent your likely response. They measure the oestrogen before and after a dose of Gonal F to get more of an idea about response. They don't tend to take one result in isolation. I hope it goes well, keep us posted.

Happyhay-did you send a friend in to blasto number 1? good Luck!
Rex-how you doing?

Hi to Jo, Kate, lollipop, Kd, Kelly and anyone else i've forgotten!
Vicks


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Mami - do you really think so?  Last time I was 106 on 14dp 5dt so on the equivilant day I would be 252 which is more than double than last time.  They told me to up the cyclogest to 3 per day but that was before the result.  Really hope you are right and things continue well.

Vicks - I hope 63 is fine the nurse wasn't overlly positive she said it was ok, I just wanted it to be great, know what I mean, silly I know.  They don't want to see me again until Tues, argh!!
x


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Miss T- It does sound fine and everyone is different- have you looked at the HCG level threads- there is massive variation-

I also saw a table that had a range from double- figures to in the 1000s as acceptable for day 14- 

Hope you are not too worried- stupid thing to say- but can get some relaxing in. 

Good luck

Kate x


----------



## Zimmy2602 (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi Everyone

I am new here, my story is as follows - my first pregnancy in 2006 was ectopic, it ruptured and I had to have my tube removed, I then had a normal pregnancy in 2007 and my DD was born.  In 2008 I had a miscarriage at 7 weeks, we started ttc again about 2 months after the miscarriage and nothing happened (this was unusual for me as I had no problem conceiving before) after 7 months of ttc I went to see a consultant and had an hsg done, this showed my right tube was blocked, I was booked in to have a laparoscopy but before that happened I miraculously fell pg again!  Unfortunately it was ectopic   and I had to have surgery to remove it and my right tube.  That was two weeks ago today!  I have now been referred to CRGH as my only hope of another child is via IVF.  

I would love to know how your experiences have been at CRGH, I have heard that they are brilliant but that they are also very very busy and things take time?  I am not sure when I will even start, my referral letter was being sent off this week so I am not sure how long it will be before I hear from them.

Looking forward to chatting with all of you and hearing about your experiences.

Tal
xxx


----------



## bigfish123 (Dec 2, 2008)

Evening Ladies  

Keep popping back on here to check out progress of you all - sorry not had time to say hello but....

Miss T......wahooooo so far....fab news & everything crossed this end.... 

All a big hello to all you other ladies.....wishing you all luck whatever stage of treament you are it....you know you are in good care

Have a great evening ladies


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Zimmy, 

Hello, 

CRGH is very busy but not in a waiting list way- we've never had to wait to start tx or to see our consultant but it is busy is the sense that you go there for a 10 am scan- get seen at 10.30 then have to go downstairs and wait to see a nurse for 30mins- Everything gets done but it is busy when you are there- I would say leave more time than you think for appts etc. The positive is that they are flexible about fitting in unexpected things/scans/tests you may need. 

Good luck with everything-  

Kate x


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

Hey Mr Fish! lovely to see you when is Mrs Fish due with the twins??
Kelly also lovely to 'see you' so pleased everything is going well for you
MissT      beta is positive and there is loads of variation so will be on tenterhooks until Tues day for you hun   how is DH? has he needed more tx? 
Good luck to everyone cycling and am loving seeing you all meet up, Fozi once suggested all FFs on this thread come to clinic wearing green lipstick   Fozi bear hope you are ok....... 
Am keeping eyes on the thread, but really am a stalker now, but will let you guys know what happens in NYC in December......
love and  
C


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

ladies and mr bigfish  

Zimmy - I spoke to the service manager at CRGH (Brett) in August as I plan to transfer there from my current clinic if IUI doesn't work.  He told me that from time of GP referral to first consultation is only a couple of weeks.  So, as livity said, you won't have to wait long to get started.

Good luck and


----------



## Snow Flake (Jul 28, 2009)

WOW - so many responses already!!

I just wanted to say a quick thanks to everyone for the messages - will take your advice and go armed with a pen and note pad to jot everything down. Am feeling a bit more relaxed about the ORT now and just keen to get started


----------



## missmunro (Sep 18, 2009)

gawd, so much news on this board, I am quite confused - compounded by late night and early morning finalising something for work ... zzzz

Miss Ti, fingers crossed that it's all upwards from here with your numbers. You still have five days till your OTD!!!

happyhay ... what did you decide? I would have gone for two ... but then I am 10 years older than you 

Rex ... are you ok?

Good luck with OST Snow Flake, you now have a lot more info than I did when I went for my ORT!

AF has started and I am going in for baseline scan on Friday. Of course, I don't know that it's a baseline scan because no one at the hospital has told me what is going to happen ... I pressed the receptionist for just a little information about what to expect, and now waiting for a nurse to call me back.

Acupuncture at Kite Clinic yesterday; she made me cry, but have had a boost of positivity since. Unfortunately no yoga for me this weekend.

mm


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

Just a quick hello and intro from me. Am starting a natural FET and had a scan today. I had a doc I hadn't met before (I've had one fresh and one FET before now) and who was completely devoid of bedside manner! I remember reading on here ages ago about one of the docs being rude so am wondering if it's this one. 
I hope I get a different one next time!!


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi Girls, 

Bigfish, how lovely to hear from you!!!  Hope Mrs Fish and the twin fishys are doing well!  Keep em crossed for me!!

Livity - have relaxed a bit more now, seen lots of threads an websites which say I am in the average range so trying not to worry too much.

Zimmy - welcome, as the others have said, there are no waiting lists as such, just a busy waiting room!  I didn't get referred by anyone, I just called up and made an appointment, maybe do that so you can get seen quicker?

ceciliab - thanks hun    DH is ok, thanks for asking, he's still on treatment but feeling well, so that's the main thing, thanks for asking chick, got everything crossed for Dec for you.

Snowflake - glad you are feeling more relaxed about things, good luck for ORT

MM - great that AF has come and the ball is rolling, I think the first scan is to check that there are no cyst on your ovaries and to check your lining, then you can get started with the stimms

Elvie - welcome! I think you maybe talking about the lady with long dark hair?

I'm feeling quite happy today, have had no dodgy CM so much more relaxed about things, only 6 more sleeps until my next beta....
x
x


----------



## Lollypop72 (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi Girls,

Hope you are all doing well.

MissT glad to hear you are hanging in there...still keeping them crossed!  

Just 4 days until I start d/r and counting. I have been feeling much better this week have got back to my yoga which always helps... and thanks to you ladies I feel much more positive about the whole thing...now I just want to get going.

Can anyone recommend a good Accupuncturist and can you get it on the NHS?

Gotta go now...lots of work to do...

    to all

Px


----------



## happyhay (Sep 17, 2009)

Hey,

I hope everyone is well!!!!

Quick question- I have bad backache 2 days after transfer, can I take Nurofen?

Thanks in advance,

H xx


----------



## Mrs.CC (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi everyone,
Hope you've all had a good wednesday.

Haven't been on for a while, my laptops been buggered but got it back now.....I felt a bit lost without it!
I have been reading all your posts on my iphone.

Happyhay...What did you decide, have you got 2 on board now??

Missmunroe...I go in tomorrow for baseline and dilapan and will be starting stims so we are very close together. How you feeling? 

Missti.....I know nothing about beta tests and levels etc (haven't a clue) but from what the other girls have said you have nothing to worry about.....I'm so happy for you.x

Hello to everyone else...I hope you are all ok.

So as I said I'm up there tomorrow for dilapn etc...not looking forward to it!! So I suppose tomorrow it all starts....I'm really scared. I can't stop thinking about what I'm gonna do if it doesn't work but trying to be positive.
I really want to meet all you girls but I will see whats going on around the 4th...it'lll be near ec time for me.

The bloody football's on tonight so I'm gonna snuggle in bed and watch gossip girl.......brill I love it...I'm sure it's not aimed a thirtysomethings though!!

Love to all
Claire.xx


----------



## missmunro (Sep 18, 2009)

Welcome back Mrs CC.

Good luck tomorrow, big squeeze from me. I know I'm a first-timer and I might be a lot more cynical by the time I've been through this half a dozen times (unlikely ... $$$), but I really believe in conscious positive thinking - I said to my acupuncturist that I didn't want to get my hopes up because the odds are so against me, and she said that however you try to prepare yourself beforehand, you are always going to grieve a negative result. So you may as well go into it with your hopes up, believing that it is going to work – so you have a body that is mentally ready to welcome a child.

I do think that is easier said than done. But read the success stories instead of the failures - all the miracles on FF. This board has been great for that over the past couple of weeks. And I have been imagining meeting all the girls on this board in six months time, all of us with bumps. Acupuncture and yoga relaxes me, which makes me feel more positive.

I also read in one of my books last night that you do need to have a Plan B (ok, it may be a Plan D for some of us) - to know what you are going to do to keep moving forward if you don't get the result you want. Even if it is just knowing how you are going to look after yourself and heal yourself if it fails and it is the end of the line for you. 

Don’t be scared. Be confident that you are doing what you need to do, and that it is the right thing to be doing now. You are giving yourself a chance that you might not otherwise have had. Make sure there is someone to hold your hand when it matters. 

Ooops, didn’t mean to post a lecture.

Have a good night everyone.

mm


----------



## molly097 (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi Claire - good luck tomorrow!

I am going in for my day 3 and starting stims on Friday - feeling nervous and excited at the same time! So in my estimations I will be going in for the op tomorrow two weeks! Go sperm go fo my hubby. 

Lolipop - I'm another member of the gang too welcome!

Congrats to Miss T and everybody else who has BFPs - all the best with the rest of the tests. 

Molly


----------



## Mrs.CC (Sep 11, 2008)

Hey Molly,
Thanks,I wondered where you'd been!!
I knew we were around the same time and wanted to know where you were up to. Hope it goes ok fri,
I'll prob post tomorrow and let you know how I got on.
I know......not long now and we could be pg!!!x

Missmunro.....Thank you so much for that post. Everything you said was right, it's really lifted me up.
I'm going to go ahead with a positive attitude. At the end of the day I'm doing all I can.....milk, pineapple juice, nuts, fresh fruit and veg no caffine (well 1 proper coffee per day!!) no alcohol and plenty of water. So what will be will be, I only work a couple of days a week so am not stressed, but from tomorrow I'm going to take some time to lay upstairs on my own with my relaxation cd and just chill.
Good advice about a plan b aswell. I've decided that if the worse comes to the worse then I'm back to the gym and I'm going to get the last stone of that I need to.....if I'm not going to pregnant then I am going to be wearing size 10 skinny jeans!!
Thanks again....if ever I'm feeling a bit down and I'm low on positivity I'm going to read your post again.
Good luck for friday.xx

Claire.x


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

MM - that is great advice, thank you   I'm watching Secret Millionaire and feeling a bit teary and your post made me moreso!  (but in a good, inspirational way)

xoxo


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi All!

mm-that sounds like really good advice, I'm all for having a back up plan-for us it will be DE, but I really think that it does help with dealing with the BFNs. I hope baseline scan goes ok. For acupuncture I've used the London acupuncture clinic on Harley street, who were brilliant about fitting in ad hoc sessions around ET.

Molly097-hope scan and stims go well-all very exciting!
Mrs CC-I was like that before my IVF cycle, already worrying about the next step, looking into DE etc before i even started stimming! Once I started injecting-my head got back into the game! I hope the dilapan goes ok, it wasn't me favourite part but will have to do one again for the FET as well-yippee!

Happy hay-i'd check with the clinic about the nurofen, those type of drugs can have mutiple effects and i'm not sure if they would influence implantation.

Lollypop-hope you're well, I'm keen to get into yoga, lots of girls on here are into it, but it hasn't reslly grabbed me yet-gonna have another go at the hot bikram yoga on friday and see how that goes.

Hi Elvie- I'm going to do a natural FET next too, once AF arrives, probably will be 2 weeks or so after you.

MissT-got everything crossed for you! Glad DH is doing well.

Snowflake-hope you get your questions answered and OST goes well.

Hi Zimmy-welcome. I'm a big fan of CRGH. They are friendly and helpful in the main, and always fit the treatment to the patient. I also think they are honest with their opinions. Like Kate says it can be chaotic but because things can't always be predicted with the female biology, they need to double book so you do usually have to wait a bit mainly to see the nurses.

Halle-good luck with down regging!
Rex-how are you hun?
Kate-you finished the primulut yet?
Hi to 24hour, VM, KD, Big Fish,Mami and everyone else!
AFM-still a bit viral but otherwise ok. It doesn't look like i'm going to ovulate this cycle. Am checking with the sticks and no surge as yet which is late for me. Did anyone else find that post failed cycle? Am worrying about the FET if my cycles are bust.
Vicky


----------



## Rex (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi Everyone, wow it has been busy here. 

Hi Zimmy, Lollipop, KD74, Elvie, Snowflake, Halle

Hi Vicky, I do hope your cycles are bust - I'm hoping to try naturally too this month - hoping the drugs may have kicked something loose - fingers cross for you hun. 

Claire, nothing is ever that bad, you just got to hang in there and continue believing and hoping. 

Miss MM - I'm going to come to you next time I'm down - your post is beautiful.  Sounds like you have a 'spot on' acupunturist too.  

Miss TI - great to know all is going well, and you're feeling better.  I hope we're meeting early Nov, it would be good to catch up. 

Kate - how are you doing? any more seminars?  when do you start - or have you already started.  I'm thinking of you.  

Twinny girls (Mami and 24hrs) - you must be scanning soon right?  I can't wait to hear your news.  

Hi to everyone that I've missed.


----------



## Zimmy2602 (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Thanks for all the replies, I am so glad I found this site!  

Good luck to all of you - I hope it all happens soon for us 

x


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi girls, 

Happyhay - not sure if I'm too late but I wouldn't take neurofen if I were you, as far as I know pregnant people aren't allowed to take it, so as you might be and hopefully will be soon I don't think it's a good idea.

Lollypop -- thanks for the crossing!!!  I see Daniel Elliot at London Acupuncture on Harley Street, always found them excellent, don't think you can get it on the nhs.

MrsCC - glad you're back!  Good luck for tomorrow, I love Gossip Girl too, don't care if it's not aimed at us, I love it and most of my friends are addicted too!!

MM - thank you for your beautiful post, I couldn't have put it better myself.  I am a great believer in strength of the mind, if you are not positive then you have fallen at the first hurdle, you're right about all of the miracle on this site, where would we be without it!

Molly - good luck for the stimms and for your DH

KD74 - Secret Millionaire always makes me smile, is such a great show.

Vicks - thanks hun.  don't worry too much about the ovulating, it can go belly up after all the stimms, also, if they're concerned about you ovulating they'll just put you on a medicated FET so it won't be a problem at all.

Rex - great to hear from you, I have a friend who was trying for years, fell pregnant via IVF, had a daughter and then fell pregnant at 41 with twins naturally, sometimes the treatment definitely kick starts something, you never know chick.

Zimmy - ditto.

Hello to the rest of the gang, I've just flopped into bed after meeting a friend after work for dinner, feeling so bloated I can't tell you.  Will speak to you all tomorrow....x
x


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

Happyhay, you'd be better off with paracetemol but I'm no expert so do check with the clinic. I know that generally in pregnancy paracetemol is ok (and fingers crossed you do get that BFP!) 

Thanks for your warm welcomes everyone. I can see this is a busy thread so will do my best to keep up!


----------



## missmunro (Sep 18, 2009)

ps a question: someone told me to drink a pint of milk a day. Does anyone know what this is for and when you are supposed to start?

thanks


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

HappyHay - I'd stick to paracetomol, as elvie mentioned. Also try a hot water bottle or wheatbag on your back.

MM - can you PM me the details of your acupuncturist please? Thx. Re; the milk - I would say this is for the protein? Ensure it's organic and go for full-fat as well. A study from a couple of years ago suggested that low/no-fat dairy can adversely affect fertility - something to do with fat soluble foods improving ovarian function. (But of course there is another study which contradicts this!!)

Found this on an acupuncturist's website... :

Protein to aid IVF
9 June, 2009

http://www.caitlinallen.co.uk/protein-to-aid-ivf/#


----------



## missmunro (Sep 18, 2009)

kd - thanks! pm coming your whey  Sorry, it's obviously getting to me ...

Of course, now the dilemma is do I stick with the milk or head out to try and find super whey protein (H&B no good, I have looked).


----------



## Lollypop72 (Oct 16, 2009)

Hey All,

MissT thanks for the acupuncturist...glad you're ok

Molly good to know I've got more buddies this cycle.  

Zimmy welcome and      So sorry for your losses x

Hi Vicky. I was doing Bikram but stopped when I found out I was approved for IVF...I think I'm a bit too flexible and seemed to stretch a bit too much because of the heat... I found my lower back became a bit unstable which never happened to me in 10 years of doing ordinary yoga. I am gutted as I really enjoyed the heat in particular, but now have gone back to my conventional hatha class and feel much better. I think Bikram might be a bit much, as it is quite strenuous...also if you do get PG then your body softens all your cartilage and joints so you can easily overextend...a friend of mine dislocated her pelvis and ended up spending the last 4 months of her PG in bed! Some people might disagree though, as I know a lot Bikram junkies. 

KD - thanks for the info about protien - why don't they tell us any of this! I've learned more in a week on this site than I have learned in a year of hospital visits.

Everybody else big kisses and good luck xxx

Pollx


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

LOL

How about starting with the milk (but maybe 500ml / 2 glasses) and shop around for the protein?

Thanks for the PM!


----------



## missmunro (Sep 18, 2009)

Also, I've been thinking about the response to my post last night.

I only know those things because I see the strength and courage of so many women on this board. Every time I read someone's story I am amazed that they have got through to where they are now without giving up, because I'm not sure I have that much courage myself. So what I wrote was only a reflection of all of you!

mm


----------



## Mami78 (Jul 22, 2009)

hey girls
if this can be helpful, this ivf i was drinking each day a cup of milk and it worked...  but i guess there is lots of issue who affects the result and defintly a healthy diet is one


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

I can't even start personals- too much going on- but hello to anyone new,  

Good luck to anyone testing-   

Calm positive- thinking to everyone starting tx now. 

Sticky blooming thoughts to the BFP girls. 

To add to you MM- I totally agree about thinking the best will happen because as you say no amount of preparing is going to make you feel better if things go wrong- you just have to deal with that then. The gestone injections really made me think it had worked this time and while I knew it was risky to think that I also jsut enjoyed the feeling- and yes it was horrible when it was negative- but I'm glad I wasn't stressing for 2 weeks. 

I stopped primulot today- and have scan on tues to check I've downregged ok. 

We're going to Jersey for a long weekend- can't wait- just have to get off the computer and start packing!! 

Have a lovely weekend everyone- looking forward to the 4th- 

Kate x


----------



## jo_11 (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey people,

Well, I don't look at FF for a day and the chatting just goes mad  

I haven't got an awful lot to say at the mo, seeing as I'm waiting (not v) patiently for AF to arrive, so I can book in for my OST... DH went and did his samples for karyotype and DNA fragmentation on Tuesday... he waited so long that he fell asleep in the waiting room; they had to call him three times!   

Totally agree with all those who've been talking about PMA; you can't underestimate the power of positive thought.

Hoping that everyone is good and looking after themselves (and any embies) well   

I'm feeling on countdown to the weekend now... extra hour in bed on Sat with the clocks going forward, yey!

Jo
x


----------



## Mrs.CC (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi girls,

How is everyone?

Well I got back from the hosp at about 6.30pm.......got there at 11am....what a long day!!
No one there told me I needed a full bladder for dilapan so that delayed things a bit, but it wasn't as bad as I was expecting. Slightly uncomfortable while you are waiting around for 4hrs...but bored more than anything!!
The nurse went through all my drugs with me, so from tonight I'm on 3 x menopur, 150 gonal f and 2 x clomid. Then cetrotide from sunday and hopefully ec on 2nd nov!!........It's so weird, you seem to be waiting forever for things to start then all of a sudden your there and it's all go....getting excited now, I'm actually quite looking forward to doing my first injections tonight....hubby thinks I'm very strange!!
Dr.Claire also went through my results with me....not that I'm really any wiser about it. Follicles...I had 5 one side 4 the other, so that wasn't as bad as I remembered. FSH was 6.2 and AMH was 6.34. She said AMH wasn't that good but can't remember wether she said it was too low or too high!! I'm sure you girls will know.....my little fountains of ivf knowledge!! What she did say is that I'm not on the highest dose of drugs so if I'm not responding well it can be changed. Definitely feeling more positive today.

Well thats all my news.
How's everyone doing, all ok?

Love and luck
Claire.xx


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi Girls!
Mrs CC-well done on surviving the dilapan-I can tell you now that I hated it and ended up passing out and having to lie on the nurses floor with my legs in the air! You can imagine how chuffed I was to find out I need to do it again! AMH is a little on the low side, as is mine but you've got a better antral follicle count which is presumably why you're on lower doses that I was.

Kate-have a fab holiday!

Hi Jo-I'm also looking forward to an long lie this weekend-fed up with these 6am starts! Hope DH's test are all fine.

Lollypop-thanks for the advice on Bikram yoga, don't think I will become a junky-just want to lose weight and not just by melting!

MissT-you feeling better today?

Hi to everyone else!
AFM-got my LH surge today which is day 17 so pretty late even for me anyway a late egg is better than no egg!

Lots of love! Vicky


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

Kate - so jealous - I love it there! Not sure if you've been before but there are some lovely cafes and restaurants in St Brelade's Bay. 

Is there some special FF code to show others in the waiting room!? Am going tomorrow so will look out for it if there is!!


----------



## Mrs.CC (Sep 11, 2008)

Ahh Vicks....poor you, that must have been awful.....I can see why you don't want it done again!!
Yey....you got your surge, so whats next for you?

Actually I feel worse now than I did while it was in, I've got some pain so just had to pop a couple of paracetamol.

CC.x


----------



## jo_11 (Apr 1, 2009)

Vicky,

Get off FF and onto your DH!!!  

Jo
x


----------



## Mrs.CC (Sep 11, 2008)

Sorry.....me again

Woo hoo just done my first 2 jabs......I can't believe how brave I was!! I found mixing the menopur harder than doing the actual jabs!!

Sorry girls but just had to tell someone.

CC.x


----------



## Rex (Nov 28, 2008)

Hey Mrs CC - well done, I know I felt like that when I did my jabs right, it feels so good.  You should be proud!

Kate - wow, I can't wait to hear how you get on.  Sending you     

Vicky - sending you loads of      for your activities tonight.  

Jo - how great to soon begin as well.  Hope your AF comes soon.  

Claire - thats a great number of eggs, hope they grow nice and big.  

Miss TI -   hope you're feeling good and beanie growing bigger and stronger.  

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## missmunro (Sep 18, 2009)

Mrs CC ... well done, and encouraging that the Menopur went ok as that will be me tonight or tomorrow ...

re the AMH, you are looking for a higher AMH and a lower FSH. The doctor told me when he gave me my result that they look for a range starting at 15 for 'normal' fertility; with also 15+ antral follicles. I have read elsewhere that other clinics consider an AMH of 5 as the start of the range ... So there is wide variation in interpretation. It says something about your ovarian reserve (how many eggs you have left) but, more importantly, gives them information about the drugs protocol you need.

I have to confess to feeling a little nervous this morning ... appointment is at 3.15 this afternoon.


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi girls, 

MM - don't be nervous, you'll be just fine, remember positive thinking!!

Rex - thanks hun,   hope you're ok.

MrsCC - Well done you!!!!!!  I agree about thee mixing be harder than the jab, you'll get better with practice

Vicks - yae for the eggie!!

hello to the rest of the gang, hope everyone has the 4th in their diaries.  I'm feeling very sad today, one of my kitties has gone missing, spent last night putting up posters and leaflets in neighbours doors, really hope she come home  
x


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

MM - am sure some of your nerves are excited butterflies  

MissT - really really hope your kittie is safe and sound and you find her today


----------



## Mrs.CC (Sep 11, 2008)

Morning girls...

Thanks everyone....just checked my tummy and can't even see where I did the jabs....yippee!!


MM.....I felt nervous yeasterday so don't worry, but when I got home last night I thought well this is it, it's started and I'm so excited at the prospect of hopefully getting pg!!
You will be fine hon, good luck and let us know how it goes.
I was actually wishing my appointment was today as there are a couple of you up there today!!

Missti....How sad about your kitty, I really hope you find her. I'm sure she's just gone for a wander trying to find a bit of excitement!!

Molly....are you up there today?

Hi to everyone else.

CC.x


----------



## missmunro (Sep 18, 2009)

MissTi ... that is sad, I do hope the cat finds her way back home.

Yes, the nerves & butterflies to be expected really. I will be doing the yoga workshop tomorrow after all (still places if there are any takers), so looking forward to a day of being calm. I had been planning to go on a hike in this lovely autumn, but the weather is supposed to be rubbish tomorrow and good on Sunday, so I'll try to get some fresh air on Sunday instead, maybe dig my camera out.


----------



## 24hours (Sep 18, 2009)

hello girls,
i'm sorry i've been away for so long, but there are so many posts and new people that it took me all my courage to learn who is who and where are you all. i actually had to write it down in a blank page, so...    

Happyhay, i'm just curious. Did you put the second embryo? Enjoy being PUPO  

Jo, you made me laugh with your husband's story falling asleep in the waiting room    

Livity, have a lovely weekend in Jersey. I'm going to have a look at lastminute.com, see if i find something to do myself...

Rex, go ahead with the natural Fet. look MissTi and I... it worked better that with the fresh. i just think your body feels more at ease, so have faith, hun  

Vicks, so glad you ovulated!!! how old are your embies? when are you having fet? I'm     for your embies to thaw perfectly well! big kiss.

VM, Mami, MissTi, I hope you are feeling well.
Kelly, Bigfish, nice to "meet" you.

KD74, Lollypop, Jo, Livity, Rex, Snowflake, Halle, Vicks, Zimmy, Elvie, MrsCC, Missmunro, Molly...All my very best wishes to the girls starting tx. You are in the best hands!
My only piece of advice for you is to do whatever makes you feel relaxed and don't stop doing everything that may be bad... I've been reading about drinking milk, pinapple juice, acupunture... OMG! To be true, my last treatment i forgot about all those things. My hopes were not very high because i was doing FET and the frozen thing didn't sound good to me. I decided to go natural FET not to put any effort in the tx (phisical or economical). I was doing yoga, because i really like it, but i was also drinking wine many nights, smoking... and having vegetable dumpling soup at Itsu (wich i love) every day i went to the clinic. I even kept these horrid habits after transfer, a bit more controlled, but still there. And it worked! I can only say that this time is the one i've been more relaxed and less constrained about doing what i felt like. 

Hopefully everything will be fine next tuesday when i have my firs scan. Last time we saw the pregnancy wasn't looking good there, so i really hope it's different this time. I've been looking forward to buy something for the baby since a year ago, but I did not thinking it would be bad luck. Since i have been unlucky for the past year, i bought 2 soothers and 2 teddys yesterday (rex, i hope you are wright abouth the twins   ). I hope they bring me luck.

A big kiss for everyone and a big thanks to you all. I'm so glad i joined this club!


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

Hello ladies, just a quick one from me as not feeling up to personals at the moment sorry, I tested on Monday OTD while on holiday and it was unfortunately a   for us, gutted....   

sweetdreamsxxx


----------



## missmunro (Sep 18, 2009)

oh sweetdreams, I'm so sorry, not sure whether it is good or bad to be on holiday at a time like that. I hope you are looking after yourself or, better, letting someone else look after you. 

Welcome back 24hours ... let's hope that your purchases have turned your luck around. I'm sure though that with that HCG level you'll get a good-looking scan this time. Will be thinking of you on Tuesday ...

... in fact, I will be at the clinic also for my next scan. I'm lining up tonight alongside Mrs CC as the self-injecting heroines. What a rigmarole with the mixing and messing about, I was quite paranoid about every tiniest air bubble. But I didn't feel it when it went in (I was pinching that hard!) Just waiting for something weird to happen to me now. And drinking some warm milk ... hmmm, not really my thing. 

Had a bit of a scare on the way back as I couldn't raise my Dad who was supposed to come and get me from the station. He'd just left the phone off the hook by mistake ... but it reminded me of how much I want this while my parents are still able to share in the joy. 

The scan was all a bit of an anti-climax – very perfunctory. Ovaries were clear, she didn’t count follicles. She did say – on the phone to my doctor, not to me – that they were already 5-6mm (so I have started injecting today rather than tomorrow). They made me do a Hep B test, even though I am Hep B immune, which annoyed me a bit.


----------



## Mrs.CC (Sep 11, 2008)

Sweetdreams....I'm so very sorry for you hon. I hope you're managing to take it easy and get your head round it. Thinking of you.x

Hey mm.......yeah the mixing is def worse than the actual jab isn't it. Glad it all went ok at the clinic, it's all starting, very exciting!!
Seems like a bit of a waste of time doing a test that you don't need!!

Evening everyone else.
Hope you all have nice weekends.

Claire.xx


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

MissTi - forgot to say, yes long dark hair lady. 
Luckily didn't have her today and it was so much more of a pleasant experience. 

24hours-  your hcg level does sound kind of twinny doesn't it!!

Sorry to you Sweetdreams. I hope you are being looked after by your dp. 

No sign of ovulation really and I do have pcos so who knows. Does anyone know how long they will wait for ovulation on a natural FET before cancelling?!


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi girls,

Sweetdreams - hun, I am so sorry   

KD74 - thanks hun, me too...

Mrscc - I'm hoping that's the case, she's not been away for this long before though...

mm - glad the scan was ok, they are so annoying about those tests aren't they?  They tried to make my DH do a Clamidya one, I was like er hello, the sperm was frozen like 10 years ago!!!  Seriously had to get another nurse in to get out of it!!

24hrs - I'm sure that what you bought will be very luck for you!  Got everything crossed for Tuesday!!

Elvie - I don't think they'll cancel unless your lining doesn't get thick enough, I didn't ovulate until day 19, so I wouldn't worry too much.

I have a wedding today, but gutted for the bride as it's chucking it down, hopefully it will ease off this afternoon.
x
x


----------



## happyhay (Sep 17, 2009)

Hi everyone,

sweetdreams- am really sorry to hear about your negative.

I ended up having 2 embies transfered. One on day 5 and one on day 6, both blastocysts although one on day 5 slightly better quality. Now I am just waiting,only symptons I have are incredibly heavy, sore boobs and really tired , but that could be the drugs, who knows... So I am 5dp 5dt and 4dp 6dt so def too early to test, just praying......

Take care all ..... X


----------



## Mrs.CC (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi there happyhay,
Just wanted to say congrats on being pupo.....how exciting. Good luck, my fingers and toes are crossed for you that they stick.

Claire.xx


----------



## Mim (Apr 20, 2009)

Hello Ladies

I have stayed off for the past week as did not want to tempt fate.  I have so much to catch up on, so will start trawling through later today!  I have been scanning for Miss T updates and am so pleased for you - Hooray!  Sorry to hear kitty is missing (know what that one is like!) but hope she/he comes home soon...they don't like rain so should be home soon!

I've been having a few shooting pains the last couple of days and a tightness across lower abdomen, 13 day post transfer so have done 2 tests, both had double lines, albeit one feinter than the other!  Going out to get a clear blue and have bloods booked for Monday, nurse says pains are OK....reckon this is right??

Sorry, know this one has been all about me....off to catch up on you all and will be back on with personals!

Mimx


----------



## Rex (Nov 28, 2008)

MIM - Congratulations!  best news to be greeted with when you upload the link.  I'm so very happy for you - that is super.  Definitely get more tests, cos its so fun to keep on checking and pinching yourself, and do book yourself in for your bloods.  I can't wait to hear your news confirmed .

Happyhay - congratulations too on being PUPO, enjoy the next 2 weeks and look after yourself. 

Hugs to all, hope everyone is enjoying the weekend.


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi girls, 

Happyhay - got everything crossed for you!!!

Mim - YAE!!!!!!!!!!!  MASSIVE CONGRATS!!!!!!!    I have had lots of niggling pain too, is totally fine.  I have to wait until Tues for my bloods, argh!!  Keep us posted.

Hello to the rest of the gang, the wedding I went to yesterday was lovley, we got a phone call half way through dinner though to tell us that someone had spotted Poppy, our kittie, on the road on Tuesday morning.  I just burst into tears in front of the entire table, was so embarassing.  Just feel so gutted, esp as we have her sister Lola also and she's missing her    gutted.
x


----------



## Lollypop72 (Oct 16, 2009)

Hey Girls,

Started DH today! Feeling v. positive but also weirdly resigned to whatever happens...this is soooooo unlike me. Maybe it's because I have been doing yoga every day and taking time out at lunchtime to go for a walk in the park...whatever it seems to be working.

Hello to all and YEAY for Mim! And good luck to all the 2WWers who are hanging in there got all my bits crossed for you 

MissT hope your kittie returns...I wouldn't know what to do if I lost mine...but most of all fingers crossed for Tues bloods.

24hours, thanks for the advise...will do my best to ignore all the scaremongers and just have fun!

  s to all

P x


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

Hello lovely ladies, gosh go away on holiday and come back and wow lots happening.

Thank you lovely ladies for all your sweet messages and words of kindness   means a lot to me, we are coming to terms with our BFN and now trying to stay really positive about 2nd cycle dIUI   working.

Welcome to all new girls to thread, sure you will find the ladies on this thread very friendly, lovely and helpful,    that all goes great for you all.

Happyhay - Congratulations on being PUPO    that you get a BFP.

Mim - congratulations on your BFP .  How lovely and exciting, very happy for you  

Jo - Hope AF arrives soon so you can do OST, don't worry about it as its completely painless, sure your results will be great   

Mrs CC -    for your TX cycle and EC on 2nd Nov, hope all goes great 

Lollypop73 -   for your TX cycle too hope it all goes great as well.

Rex -     to you, how are you doing?

Elvie -   for your natural FET, hope all goes great

Mami - Sorry about the nausea, hope it goes away soon hun    

24hours - don't worry about not having much symptoms hun, all women are different.  Sure its nothing to worry about, take care, hope all is great at your scan   

MissTI - Congratulations on your BFP thats fantastic news, very happy for you .  Hope kitty turns up very soon  

Kate - hope DR goes great   that you get a BFP with your FET

Are you lovely girls meeting up on the 4th?  Where are you meeting up?  would love to join you if able to, depends on when my IUI takes place.

Hello to molly097, fozi, vicks, kd74, halle, snowflake, Zimmy, and everyone else I have forgotton.

AFM - Well I am now on day 4 of 2nd dIUI cycle, started the clomid yesterday and its making me feel really weird again, headaches, dizzy spells and feeling shattered, have a scan and blood test booked on Friday (day 9) as IUI was day 10 last cycle, but we will have to see what happens this time...  We have decided to change the sperm donor as the last one didn't have such a great sperm count after defrosting and washing so we have decided to chose one that has "proven fertility" (has children or has successful pregnancies) and also a higher sperm count too, the characteristics might not be exactly the same as my DH's but he is not bothered about that anyway..  After all the heartache and numerous tests DH has had over the last 10 months and everything we have been through with DH's sperm and the fact that we NOW cant use his sperm because of him having translocations (abnormal chromosomes/DNA) we have to make sure that the donor has decent swimmers..... So feelling more positive about it ....  Here I go again ....    its 2nd time lucky for us..

Have a great weekend, enjoy Xfactor those that love it, please vote those awful twins who cant sing out....   
lots of love
Jenny xxxx


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Afternoon All,

MissT-Goos Luck for Tuesday, I'm sorry about your kittie, was that definitely her on the road? Our kitties are brothers and would be so gutted if anything happened to either of them. We flip out if we haven't seen them for a few hours, trying to educate them to pop back every now and then to make us feel better. Last night awaoke to the sound of cats fighting. The next door neighbour has a cute but dumb cat who everynow and then hits out cat flap with a resounding thud whilst chasing out kitties. Its chip activated so they get through and then it lcks so he bangs his head. Anyway he's obviously got wise to this and tailgated one of ours in but some how got stuck so DH went downstairs to find frantic kiitie stuck in the flap, freed him ofcourse, don't think he'll be doing that again in a hurry!

Sweetdreams, sorry about your BFN but all the luck for this next cycle, much more reassuring to have one with proven fertility I think. Re the X factor, I watched it last night for the first time, I agree, vote those cocky little s*ds out!

Mim-congratulations on the BFP!

HappyHay-enjoy being PUPO, how you doing on the dreadd 2ww?

Rex-when you due to start again?

Mrs CC and MM-well done for managing those jabs, I worryed alot about air bubbles but in the end it just feels a bit fizzy going in. The worst for me was the cetrotide because of the way the syringe is made up. Still you do feel quite proud of yourself for managing! 

Jo-1105-I did exactly that!

Elvie-hope you get your LH surge soon! I'll be joining you for a natural FET my next cycle when ever that might be!

Kate- Hope Jersey was Fab and you've both come back relaxed and full of PMA!

24hours and Mami, those scans must be fast approaching-can't wait to hear how many you've both got onboard!
Hi to everyone I haven't mentioned yet!

AFM-I've managed to get another cold, must be more run down than I realised. Had my seasonal flu and swine flu jabs on Friday and have had 2 sore red lumpy arms! I'm now day 20 so AF would be due around 4th/5th Nov, so I guess transfer would be some time after the 20th November depending on when I ovulate. Have joined the gym again, must try and lose some weight whilst I can!
Love to all, Vicky


----------



## Kittycat104 (Oct 24, 2009)

Hi all

I am new to this thread, but just after some advice.  Have had one failed IVF at Guy's - I am poor responder and only had two follies - although one grade 4 embryo but BFN.  Anyway, I feel hopeless as basically Guy's said there is not much point me trying again as there might not be a better response.  I def want to try again - but don't know whether to give it another go with short protocol at Guy's which I coudl do next month although I dont have much faith in them any more, or swap to CRGH and see if they are any more positive - but that would mean more tests, more money and more waiting.  Help!  Its so hard knowing what to do!  Any poor responders out there who have had positive/negative experiences at CRGH?


----------



## Mrs.CC (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi girls,

Louises104....Sorry about your bfn. I'm afraid I can't be much help as I'm on my first icsi/short protocol, but I'm sure some of the other girls will be along to help you out.

Misst....I'm so sorry about your kitten...that's just awful. Loads of love hon.

Vicks....Sorry to hear you've got a cold that's rubbish. Funny you mentioned the cetrotide, I have to start those tonight and have just looked and the needle looks a bit bigger and longer than the menopur needle!! I'm a bit worried, although the nurse said if I master the menopur then I'll be able to do the cetrotide. Plus I just figure if I've got a problem it's one injection, I'm up for scan and blood test tomorrow so can ask if I need some help!!

MM....How you managing the jabs, all ok?

Happyhay....How you been feeling on 2ww?

Hi to everyone else, have a nice evening.

Claire.x


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Sorry about some of the typos in my last post, got cat on my lap now licking my hand so it probably won't be much better!
Louise, I'm a relatively poor responder as well. CRGH are renouned for being honest and so if they think your chances are low, they will tell you. I had some of my initial assessments at guys, some of them they were happy to accept without repeating especially for the initial opinion. Others they will repeat especially if you go on to treatment. I guess it depends what you want. We're all very keen on CRGH, but they will advise you to stop if they think your odds are low. From what I have read the Lister are a little more relaxed about repeated attempts in the older age group/ poor responders. Hope that helps, theres no harm in getting a few opinions based on the tests you've already had done. What was your AMH and FSH?

Vicky


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

MIssT just wanted to say      about your cat so sorry for you - was it def your cat seen in the road? Our cats are brother and sister and we treat them like surrogate babies as I am sure you do and we would be totally gutted if something happened to them    thinking of you hun
C


----------



## missmunro (Sep 18, 2009)

Welcome Louises104. I'm a bit new to all of this, but it seems to me that throwing in the towel after just one IVF is a bit early. From a lot of the posts I have read on here, they very much view the first stimulation as a kind of experiment - it's not until then that they really know how you will respond. After the first treatment they can adjust your drugs regime to try to improve the response. CRGH are treating me, although my AMH profile puts me into the 'poor responders' category. 

MissTi ... I'm confused. I understood your cat had been spotted, not anything worse? I hope the former and not the latter!

Mrs CC ... am only injecting every other day, so second dose tonight. I am fairly relaxed about it, though I couldn't exactly say I'm looking forward to it! No side effects, not sure whether to interpret that as good or bad, and I have only had one dose ... so trying not to interpret at all! How about you? Sounds like you are actually having to stab yourself quite a bit more than me ... at least you'll get more practice 

Vicks, ginger! It is my cure for everything. First thing in the morning I make up hot water with the juice of half a lemon and add about a teaspoon of grated ginger. It is a bit of an acquired taste, but I swear by it for resisting winter bugs.

sweetdreams ... right behind you rooting for second time lucky. Good for you for getting right back into it with positive spirit.


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi MM - have you seen this? http://www.theyogashow.co.uk/

MissT     for 

Yayyyy Mim     

Hi Jenny / SD, am so glad you're feeling more positive this cycle - hope your DH is too  Am watching X Factor now and sadly the twins are in for another week  I don't believe it!!! Maybe everyone in Ireland is voting for them?

Hi to everyone else - here's hoping for a *great* week 
xoxo

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Snow Flake (Jul 28, 2009)

missmunro - can i ask what your AMH level was? Mine came back at 3.6 (FSH was 8.7) and my antral follicle scan only showed 4 - on that basis CRGH have said they wont let us proceed with the planned IVF as I am unlikely to respond. After long chats with hubby we have decided we still want to have at least one go to see what happens and now we have to go to another clinic to try.


----------



## 24hours (Sep 18, 2009)

sweetdreams, i'm so sorry for you hun  . I'm glad you started again straight away. It's good to start thinking in the future asap.  

elvie, ovulation can be quite late... although i don't know when they decide to cancel -sorry  

happyhay, forget about the symptoms. it's all faked by the medicines.

Mim, congrats!!!!       . i'm so happy for you!!! that's the best news

Rex, hun, when will you start again?

Mrs CC and MM-well done with the injections! everythime i've done them myself, it took me and hour to put them in... 

Vicks, i thought you would have FET just now... I'm so lost. I hope your cold gets better! 

Livity, how was the weekend? we finally stayed in london and went to the afordable art fair. very interesting  

Louises104, i'm so sorry tho hear that  . I don't know about poor responderes, but I think thay are pretty honest at the clinic. Just one IVF shoudn't make you desist. Maybe the dose wasn't right... but you won't loose anything for a first consultation to see what they think. good luck with whatever you decide. 

Miss Ti, did you hear again about your cat?    

for me, tomorrow is the big day. aghhhhhhrrrggghhhh! wel, fingers crossed. I'll tell you tomorrow if the BFP is still big, fat and positive!


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Snow Flake, sorry about your chat with CRGH, they do have a reputation for being quite honest about predicted response but there are always tales on here of people with low AMHs going on to have children. My AMH was low at 9 but FSH was normal, but antral follies were low. I think the Lister and ARGC have a tendency to treat more poor responders so they may be a reasonable bet to try
Good Luck, Vicky


----------



## missmunro (Sep 18, 2009)

SnowFlake, my AMH was 5. something (see signature) with six AFs, though he counted 8 the month before. FSH was 6. something. 

Actually, Iam going ahead with an IUI. I don't know if they would treat me with IVF - the doc said at the time that give my AMH profile I don't greatly increase my chances with IVF (because I would probably not produce many eggs), and that if the IUI fails three times over we will revisit.

Agree with Vicks that other clinics are probably more prepared to work harder with poor responders - there are plenty of stories of women with lower AMH than yours conceiving with their own eggs.

24hours, am sure it is still big and fat! Good luck (prob over by now?)


----------



## missmunro (Sep 18, 2009)

ps KD I would go ... but I think DDay for me will be Fri or Sat ...


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Lollypop - glad your feeling positive, good luck hun!

Sweetdreams - good luck with the IUI, got everything crossed for you!!

Vicks - Not 100% sure but she fitted her description and was the morning she went missing, so I'm not holding up much hope 

Louise - welcome to the board, hope the other girls can advise you on what to do

MrsCC - thanks hun

Ceciliab - thanks hun, is so weird now there is only one of them left 

MM - sorry if I wasn't clear, I meant spotted dead on the road, so she's in kittie heaven now..

KD74 - Cannot believe they are still in!!!

24hrs - got everything, everything crossed for tomorrow!!

Snowflake - I'm sorry hun, I think you are right to give it a go with another clinic, good luck!

Not much happening with me, am eagerly awaiting my BETA tomorrow, really hope I have a reasonable number, am a bit worried as I haven't got much in the way of symptoms, can only hope for the best I guess.  Will keep you posted.
x


----------



## happyhay (Sep 17, 2009)

Hey girls,

I hope you are all well 

I am not very happy today as I have started spotting a bit and I am only 7dp5dt and 6dp6dt. I also have slight AF cramps  I also noticed in the night that wierdly I had bad heartburn which I never get!! I have left a message for one of the doctors to get back to me form the clinic and I will keep you posted........

H x


----------



## missmunro (Sep 18, 2009)

oh Miss Ti ... sorry so thick (blame it on the menopur!), so sorry about your cat, that is really horrible.


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

happyhay - hope you're ok and the doc gets back to you quickly. 

Missti- good luck for tomorrow's beta. Let us know asap. 

Had another scan to look for signs of ovulation for the FET. Moving in the right direction with lining and a growing follie and the doc (luckily not miss grumpy doc again today) said she's hoping by the end of the week it will have happened, which means ET next week. Yikes! Better get a few last evening glasses of wine in before then...

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## Mrs.CC (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi girls,

Happyhay.......Hope all is ok hon.

MM.....How's it going?

Molly...Just pm'd you but wouldn't send cos your inbox is full!!!

I need some help girls.
I had my day 7 scan and blood test today, so been stimming since thurs. Well on my scan they only found 3 follies.......I was def expecting more than that and know am really worried. I don't know what doctor did my scan but she couldn't even find my left ovary so had to call another doctor in....he then found it but only one follicle on that side. Plus the follies are quite big already, so that's worried me aswell. Afterwards I couldn't get much info out of her just that I should have more follies....no reassurance that things would change though!!
So I came out feeling really down. Anyway the nurse called earlier to tell me that my oestrogen was 2590 and to stay on the same dose of drugs. I'm back in wed for the same again and just hoping and praying that there are sone more follies there.
Has anyone got any positive thoughts on this, actually any thoughts at all on this. Am I just being over sensitive and worrying to early on??

Sorry for the me post....just feeling like I'm going to fail at the first hurdle and I thought lazy sperm was our only prob to overcome!!

Hi to everyone else.

Claire.x


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Mrs CC, the same thing happened to me. I also have a difficult ovary to see on the left which caused me no end of drama especially during the IUIs. I only had 4 follies going into EC but they got 7 eggs. They assumed that because my ovary was difficult to see there were other follies there that weren't obvious on the scans. So don't lose hope yet! Try and talk to one of the more senior docs if you can.

Happyhay-it could be implantation bleeding at 7 days post transfer, so don't give up hope!

MissT-good luck for tomorrow!
24hours good luck for your scan

lots of   to you all
Vicky


----------



## happyhay (Sep 17, 2009)

Hi girls,

well I am not very happy tonight my spotting turned into heavy bleeding. I spoke to dr abromov and he said it was too early for my period and people have still got pregnant with bleeding bur I am not holding out much hope  I am devastated as everything went so well ....I have to go to the clinic tomorrow to get progesterone injections. I hope everyone is well and will keep you updated.....

Take care all
hayley x


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi girls, 

oh happyhay - please don't loose hope, I know it's really hard.  I've know girls to have full on bleeds and end up with a healthy prregnancy.  Keep the faith, got everything crossed for you.

Vicks - thanks!

MrsCC - I really wouldn't worry hun, you've been stimming for under a week so it's very early days, I had 8 follies on my first scan and I ended up with 12 eggs so you should end up with a good number.   


Elvie - thanks, will defo keep you posted.

mm - don't worry hun, just one of those things.

I'm in at 9am tomorrow, so will let you know my news as soon as I have any...
x


----------



## Mrs.CC (Sep 11, 2008)

Happyhay......Sorry you're feeling so down hon, but try not to worry too much (I know easier said than done) Hope it's all ok, thinking of you.

Missti & Vicks......Thanks, I know it's too early to be worrying....god this is all so bloody hard!!!
Look forward to hearing your news tomorrow Missti.

Claire.x


----------



## Mim (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi Girls

Happy Hey - Keeping everything crossed for you..try to be positive x

Miss T - I'm so sorry about Poppy, we are cat people and I can imagine just how difficult the past few days have been for you.  Good luck with the bloods tomorrow...let us know how you get on.  I don't have many symptoms, just weeing for England!

Sweatdreams -  Straight back on that horse, that's the spirit!  

24hrs - Sure it will still be big and fat.. will be thinking of you.

Poor you Vicks, hope you are feeling well soon, until then, keep rested and drink lots.  Hot water, half a lemon and spoon of honey in a mug is soothing and comforting!

Rex - How are you and what are you up to?

Thanks to all for your good wishes.  Went for my bloods today, hcg was 6800, so think I have the mother of all baked beans in there!  Either that, or I heard wrong!  Can you ladies please tell me - is it best to start the  accupuncture up again now?

Thanks and love to all

Mimxx


----------



## missmunro (Sep 18, 2009)

Happy Hay ... so sorry it is not going your way, good luck with the injections today.

Mrs CC ... early days yet, hang in there. I am willing a whole crop of plump new follicles to come out of their hiding places for you. I'm in later today for Day 6 scan. Still feeling fairly normal. A bit bloated yesterday, but I think that was down to the huge bag of crisps I managed at lunchtime. Followed by pizza in the evening (my excuse is I was babysitting), ice cream, digestive biscuits ... oh dear, I'd better stop now. 

Just realised I have signed up for a 'weekend in the woods' when I will be on my 2WW. The weekend will involve one overnight in the outdoors and maybe some fairly strenuous activity - log chopping, path clearing, etc. Is it too risky?

mm


----------



## happyhay (Sep 17, 2009)

Hey Girls,

I went to the clinic this morning and they have given me a blood pregnancy test but I am not holding out much hope  I am still bleeding quite heavily now but I will let you know. In a way though, I would like to know either way so that I can at least move on and decide what to do next........

I hope everyone is well and I will keep you updated........

Hx


----------



## Mrs.CC (Sep 11, 2008)

Ah Happy hay.....I really feel for you hon, it's so unfair isn't it. Don't lose hope....you could have positive news later. My fingers and toes are crossed for you.

Claire.x


----------



## 24hours (Sep 18, 2009)

happyhay, i'm so sorry, you must be feeling horrible  .
you are right about not being happy, lets be cautious, but you'd be surprised how much a baby can stand if it is holding well. my last time, when the 10 weeks miscarriage, i bled for 2 days, expelled more than 10 clots the size of a melon (sorry for being so graffic) and the day after, in the scan, they saw the baby still holding tight in there!!! so we don't know yet. best wishes for you  

elvie, fingers crossed for you!

miss cc, be patient. mine were all growing at different rates. i don't remember exactely the number at the first scans, but the dr. didn't seem very happy. then slowly more of them appeared and we managed to get 10 good ones!

missmunro, i wouldn't do anything that accelerated my heart beat or made me sweat. just in case...

mim, you'll be the one bearing twins. what a beta!!!

i went for the scan today and... its a singleton!!! so tiny, tiny, toon, but there was already a heartbeat. the doctor said everything was fine     i cannot believe it yet. i was so scared  . DH came with me and he was really happy as well. we have to do another scan in 3 weeks.
i just hope this happiness reaches you all very soon.

mami, we are looking to hear from you tomorrow!


----------



## missmunro (Sep 18, 2009)

Happy Hay ... so sorry for what you are going through. Take good care of yourself and your body.

24hours ... congratulations on your heartbeat! How very exciting for you. Thanks for your encouragement too ...

I'm just back from the clinic. First of all, not sure whether there was some convention going on there or if I am going nuts, but I swear I saw three sets of (adult) twins on my way in. If anyone else can corroborate this, that would put my mind at rest!

My scan showed two precious follicles, one on each ovary, 'still small' she said. I saw that one was around 10mm. She said my lining is thin, which I had anticipated, so now I am on baby aspirin. Another two shots of the menopur and back for my next scan on Friday. I know it's not great, but it's not terrible either. And at least the follicles aren't running ahead of the lining. 

Any lining thickening tips gratefully received.

mm


----------



## 24hours (Sep 18, 2009)

hi mismunro,
sorry if i didn't sound very encouraging... it's just that if it doesn't work of if it goes wrong, you may feel like blaming yourself, and that's an awful sensation. i have thought about absolutely everything i had posibly done before my two miscarriages... i know it probably wasn't my fault that the pregnancies failed, but i couldn't help thinking of all those "what if i did not"...
of course, if you think you are going to be fine doing it, go ahead. whatever you decide, make sure it makes you happy!


----------



## missmunro (Sep 18, 2009)

oh 24hours - sorry, I meant your encouragement to Mrs CC as I am pretty much in the same situation as she is, trying to figure out whether my progress is good, bad or indifferent


----------



## 24hours (Sep 18, 2009)

silly misunderstunding... my english is definitely getting worse    .


----------



## XBee (Jun 17, 2009)

Hello, everyone! I've checking in FF only intermittently because work has been maniac. Having been away for a while, I'm delighted to note so many BFP from my quick scan (Miss TI, Mami, and I think Sweetdreams, and the other polar bear, 24H). What a delight and a gigantic congratulation from me. If there is anything it shows, one mustn't give up hope. I'll be sure to tell my disappointed friend that.

All's well at my end (bump). I'm past half-way through the pregnancy and starting to feel heavy and breathless. Pregnancy yoga has been useful in smoothing the kinks.

All the best, your wish will come true.


----------



## Mrs.CC (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi everyone,

24......Thanks for the reassurance, I know I need to be patient....it's just so bloody hard!!
Congrats on your fab scan.....very exciting.x

MM......How weird about the twin thing....very strange!!
Glad your scan went ok. How are you feeling?

Happyhay....Hope all is ok hon.

Love to all

Claire.x


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi Girls, 

Sorry for no personals.  Just got my blood back, at 456.7.  Apparently it is just about where they would like it to be but not quite so they've booked me in for another on Thursday.  Am now feeling VERY stressed out, argh!!!
x
x


----------



## 24hours (Sep 18, 2009)

miss ti,
don't worry. just think that you've done your test on day 15 after transfer. i did it on day 14 and they told me anything above 100 was fine. keep positive. i'll be   for you.


----------



## missmunro (Sep 18, 2009)

Miss Ti ... big squeeze from me and everything crossed for a good-looking HCG on Thursday. Is it better this time than last time? It's so hard, esp with a long 48 hour wait, but try not to stress too much ...

mm


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks 24hrs I know, I'm actually quite annoyed with them as she said today that anything over 200 was fine but they are obviously worried as I am not doubling as I should. SO ANNOYING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Also on my last pg I was 106 13dpt and they were happy with that.....

MM - thank you.  It is higher than last time, I was 63.1 then, so technically I should have been 757.2
x


----------



## molly097 (Jul 21, 2009)

Mrs CC - jut cleared some space in my inbox how bizarre. Just seen your update about your concern, it sounds like you have plenty of time to get loads more follies so ..... go follies go!

Happy hay thinking of you.... 

I am in tomorrow for a scan and bloods - don't know what to expect to be honest as my first bloods revealed I wasnt responding as well as they hoped, had low oestrogen levels. So they have trebled my menopur and doubled my gonal. Hopefully tomorrow will be better. My OST was good sopefully this is just a minor blip and I just need more drugs. My scan and bloods is at 10.15...is anybody around then?

Hope everybody else is well. 

Molly


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Everyone, 

24hrs- hooray for the little one!! 

MissT-   about your cat and    for a doubling by thursday- I'm thinking of you lots. 

Sweetdreams- bug hug- it is a horrible feeling isn't it- but go with the ace swimmers next time- and 

Mami- how was your scan? 

Mim- how exciting and what a fab number. 

Happy Hay-  am thinking of you hun and sending you positive vibes, 

Everyone in the lead up being monitored etc- I'm thinking of you it is a stressful but exciting time- Mrs CC lets hope follies come out of hiding and mature beautifully. Sorry I haven't named everyone- I'm still learning but I am thinking of you. 

Molly I'm in tomorrow at 10.45 for a scan- I'll be on my own- have a blue handbag and and blonde hair- do say hello if you see me, 

Our holiday was lovely and I loved Jersey- nice weather and I love being near the sea-some gorgoeus food! I was a bit grumpy on the downregging drugs- does anyone else find they make you have waves of irritation? and also have now got my period heavily- poor Chris- I have been a grumpy wife on and off. But it was still lovely. 

I have the first scan tomorrow to see if i've downregged ok and can start oestrogen in lead up to next FET.

night everyone 

Kate x


----------



## molly097 (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi Kate,

I'll look out for you. I have brown curly hair and will have  big black handbag. 

Hope it goes well. 

Mol


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi All,

MissT-don't you hate it when they move the goal posts. Have you thought about re starting acupuncture? According to my acupuncturist there is quite a lot of evidence that acupuncture in early pregnancy improves outcome. Not sure why, must help to feel you're doing something and obviously quite relaxing. Good Luck for Thursday. I'm off to Edinburgh tomorrow so not sure whether I'll be able to get on line or not. Lots of   coming your way.

24 hours-congrats on the scan, all very positive-yippee!

Kate -hope scan goes well tomorrow. Glad your hols were good, I'm sure its well deserved.

Happyhay-fingers crossed for you  for a good result.
Molly-hope scan and bloods go well tomorrow

Missmunro-not sure about lining tip s apart from acupuncture-sure zita west has some tips!
Mim-thats some HCG- a very large bean in there!

Hi to Mrs CC, Rex Mami, sweetdreams, VM and co
AFM-not much news, still a bit snotty! Off to conference in Edinburgh tomorrow so staying at a posh hotel, should be nice!
Vicks


----------



## Rex (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi Miss Ti - lots of positive and growing thoughts now, I'm sure everything will be fine - keep us posted after your scan on Thurs. 

Kate - glad you had a fab holiday, hope everything is ok at the clinic and you're raring to go.  

Molly - hope the change in meds really bring on a result for you.  

Hi MM - hope your lining thickens up, I have that problem as well - so anything you find out that helps, let me know.  Are you on clomid, cos that thins your lining, so the doc also made me take progynova as well.  On the natural side, people reckon pineapple juice helps (not the fruit) and of course, acupuncture.  

Mim - hello there - WOW that is one super hcg level!  how many do you have in there?  

Hayley - I hope the spotting is nothing to worry about and that the injections work for you.  Not sure if this helps, but my friend who had 4 IVFs on her last go, she got her period and was not going to test, instead we went out and got blotto on alcohol, anyway she did a test anyway and now has a beautiful 1yr baby girl with the most beautiful eyes.  So, anything is possible.  

Hi to everyone else, 24 hrs, Vicks, Claire, Elvie...


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi MM - as you do yoga I'm sure you have flexi 'open' hips so there should already be good blood flow around your uterus    Additionally Selenium (either as a supplement but pref in food - eg, 2-3 brazil nuts a day), Co-enzyme Q10    and as Vicks says, acupuncture.


----------



## Mrs.CC (Sep 11, 2008)

Hey Molly, Kate........I'm in tomorrow but not til 11am. Appointments 11.30 but want to get the early in the hope I will be seen a bit earlier!!.....not sure what I will have on, but no doubt will be reading a gossip mag and checking my iphone!!

Might see you there.
CC.x


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

Kate and Molly - I am in tomorrow morning too. Slightly earlier than you though. Dark hair and specs and I will have a blue handbag!

Do be brave and say hi if you spot me!

Miss Ti - hope the betas go up and you're coping with all the worry. That beta does sound pretty good though.


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Mrs CC and anyone else who may be at clinic-
I'm sure I will be around at 11am as scan due at 10.45- would like to believe in miracles of timing but think its unlikely- if I have been seen early you can grab me on the way out. 

I'll add to my list of what I'm wearing- and wear my fuschia pink scarf- please say hello- its a pretty bright scarf!! 
Elvie- hope it goes well tomorrow- if i see you we can compare Jersey notes.
Kate x


----------



## Mami78 (Jul 22, 2009)

hey girls
a quick one as i really cannot breath at work... lot to do 
Miss ti: dont worry hun, they told me when i did my beta not to repeat it because some poeple dont have it doubling each 48hrs and they need more time to have it doubled which will make them worried while there is nothing to worry about.
some poeple are by nature low hcg producer... and i know i am one, as this run in our family, my mom used to wait 5 days after a missing period to get a positive hpt and same my sister... and i guess u are like me. i will be praying hard for u

24hrs: congrats hun... now take good care of ur little been and keep us updated

i will check the posts at nite and will write more personals

AFM: my scan is today at 12.30 dubai time which will be 8.30 ur time... will update u as soon as am back
kisses


----------



## missmunro (Sep 18, 2009)

Morning everyone

I wish I were at the clinic today to join in the mini-meet ... 

Good luck to everyone going to the clinic today. Molly - I'm sure you'll see a response to the increase in drugs, that sounds like quite a hike. 

Welcome back livity ... I'm sure a little grumpiness is allowed, esp when drugs are messing up your hormones.

Thanks for the lining tips. Am doing brazil nuts, pineapple juice, CoQ10. Am on menopur only - no clomid. Might mention it when I go for my next acupuncture appointment - but that is on Monday, by which time it might be post D-Day! My hips are actually very tight! though the workshop last Saturday focused a bit on hip openers. The problem where I am staying at the moment is there is no space for me to roll out my mat, so not practising regularly. Maybe I'll check out some local classes too. Inverted and restoratives are also supposed to be good for hormonal balance and getting the blood flowing. 

mm


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Good luck for all the scans and bloods today, girls 

MM - my osteo gave me a good at-home stretch if you can find a table or bed high enough. Lie on your back with one leg hanging off the table/bed from about the buttock (so you're on a bit of a diagonal). Bend the other leg and hug it to your chest to stop your back arching off the table/bed. Let gravity pull the hanging leg towards the floor and you should feel a stretching in the front of the hip. As most of us spend so much time sitting in chairs, this muscle can get short and tight.

Re; the pineapple - this is more for implantation, the idea being that the bromelain (an enzyme with anti-inflammatory properties) makes the lining more 'attractive' to the embryo (much like aspirin and the jury's still out on that, dep on the clinic!). There are many many (!) arguments for and against pinepple, and no official studies that I've found (despite tens of thousands of google results!). A word of caution is that too much can cause uterine contractions. The most common info I've read is to start it on ov day and continue for 4-5 days afterwards. So for IVF I guess that would be from a couple days prior to ET and 1-2 days afterwards. Fresh pineapple is best, esp the core, and on an empty stomach. If you prefer juice, it shouldn't be the 'from concentrate' type.

Have a read of the response to this post and then decide what you want to do* 
http://www.acubalance.ca/content/pineapple-ok

Good luck 
(sorry for the epic post - I have an interest in nutrition!)

* personally I'll be giving it a whirl


----------



## missmunro (Sep 18, 2009)

Hello KD

Thanks for that ... yes, I'm going ahead with the pineapple juice on the basis that a moderate amount can't do me any harm, and I'll stop 5 days after the IUI. But basically, according to all I've read, no one can say definitively that it is bad or good. Don't fancy eating 5 a day though!

I've just come across Julia Indichova's book Inconceivable. Has anyone read it? 

My 'experienced' friend told me absolutely NO badminton and NO night in the woods ...

mm


----------



## Mami78 (Jul 22, 2009)

a quick one: i have done my scan and i have seen 2 beautiful heartbeats...  it was the nicest moment in my life....
hope all of u soon live this moment very soon


----------



## 24hours (Sep 18, 2009)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh mamiiiiiiiiiiiii
how exiting     
i cannot believe it! you are having twins!!!! 
a huge congratulations  
i'm so happy for you!


----------



## missmunro (Sep 18, 2009)

wow, Mami, that is wonderful news, congratulations! Very happy for you ...


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi girls,

MrsCC - thanks hun

MM - I agree a weekend in the woods is probably not the best thing to do on the 2ww, great that your scans seem to be going well, go lining go!

Happyhay - really hope your bloods came back ok, big hug

24hrs - I am so, so happy about your scan, well done you, congrats!!

Xbee - so great to hear from you!!  Glad to hear all is well with you and the bump, keep us posted!!

Molly - hope your scan and bloods go well today

Livity - glad you had a good hol, hope your scan is ok today.  Don't worry about being a grumpy wife, I feel like I have been grumpy since May!!!

Vicks - yes, is very annoying, might take our advice on the acupuncture, if anything just to chill out.  Have fun in Edinburgh

Rex - thanks hun, will keep you posted for sure

Elvie - I thought so too, am just worried because they want to retest 

Mami - thanks so much for the support.  OMG TWINS!!!!!  That is amazing news, I am just SO SO pleased for you!!!!!

No news from me, spent the evening in an awful mood and didn't sleep much so not much better today.  Called the clinic this morning to book in for tomorrow and have asked one of the nurses to call me back to explain my results more as they didn't even tell me my progesterone levels, I am hoping that by talking to them it might put my mid at rest, but I'm not holding up much hope.  Spent lots of time googling BETA levels, and from what I can gather I am slightly below the average and not everyone doubles in 48hrs, some go as long as 72hrs, so not much I can do but hope for the best…will keep you all posted, got further bloods at 9.45am tomorrow, hopefully I won't have to wait so long for the result, they didn't call me back until 6.30pm yesterday and I was on the tube so only got a voicemail, grrr!  Speak soon girls….
X
x


----------



## Mami78 (Jul 22, 2009)

24hrs: when i saw ur post that u have a singelton i thought me too since ur beta was higher than mine...  i couldnt beleive my eyes on the scan... too good to be true 

missmunro: i hope very soon u will feel this... its the best moment ever 

missti: thanks hun, hope u are next... stop worrying about ur beta... see mine was 215 and 24hrs beta was 1870 and i have twins and she has singelton... so beta means nothing... i am praying hard for u that ur mind will be at ease and u will hear the heartbeat soon


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Mami OMG congratulations!!!!!!!


----------



## Lollypop72 (Oct 16, 2009)

Hey Girlies...

See what happens when I have a few days of and it all goes mad...I just can't keep up.

Having an absolutely rubbish day burst into tears on arrival to work not got much better since...couldn't sleep at all last night stressing about work...this is not what I need right now! I wish I was a kept woman! I just can't do it all and I feel miserable. 

Just 4 days into D/R and I'm a mess... 

Px


----------



## missmunro (Sep 18, 2009)

Lollypop ... I am on FF constantly these days, ok it might be my slightly obsessive nature, but I find it sooooo supportive in the down moments.

Are you still doing daily yoga and walking in the park? The sun has just come out here and I am about to walk out for a bit with an anusara invocation on my ipod. There are so many things that are so much more important than work, and especially now. The most important thing is looking after yourself physically and emotionally ... can you take a day or two off?

mm


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi everyone, 

Lovely to meet you today Claire- really hope you managed to corner someone and get answers- fingers crossed for a good E2 blood level for you. I saw a nice but quite dizzy nurse and will hear tonight whether I start oestrogen patches tomorrow dependent on whether my bloods are ok. 

Mami- wow- how exciting bet you and DH were so excited!!   

Lollypop- big hug    the downregging is tough- we're effectively being made menopausal and it definitely has an effect on our emotions- I've been so snappy with my husband on this downreg. I know it is not always possible to take time off work- but maybe try and get a few half days to ease the pressure a bit. You may well feel better on the stims- 

Missmunro- hope things go well for you- I'm also FF addict- it reallly does help. 

MissT- hope you get some answers and a more satisfactory explanantion tomorrow and obviously a fab beta- it is rubbish feeling brushed off. 

Kate x


----------



## Lollypop72 (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks Kate & MM,

I left work at lunchtime, went for a walk on the heath and came home...will try to do yoga and then maybe do a bit of work later....really feel like snuggling on the sofa with mug of cocoa and a matinee movie...maybe I'll do that instead!

Sorry to go off on a selfish rant...I know lots of you have BIG NEWS....Mami...TWINS! You go girl!  

Love and Hugs to everyone

Pollyx


----------



## Mami78 (Jul 22, 2009)

lollypop: thanks for ur wishes... and dot worry hun, its not being slefish... we are all here to listen to each others... but dont feel down because all will be ok one day... see my history, i had 2 miscarriages and at a point i felt that the world is so unfair, i lost faith and hated everything... and now u see God compensated me at once... he is generous and he wont disappoint us... just be positive and u will see everything is gonna be ok

livity: thanks a lot... crossing my fingers and praying hard for u that soon enough u will have ur own bfp and u see 2 heartbeats as well

kisses to all


----------



## Mrs.CC (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Mami.....that is such fantastic news.....twins, I bet you can't keep the smile from your face.

Kate....It was really nice to meet you. Fingers crossed that your blood results are good.

I'm not feeling very positive at the moment......Sorry Kate you've heard all this!!
Basically I only have 4 follies, 3 good size and 1 smaller. The doctor told me that I'm unlikely to get anymore and that the clinic will only usually go ahead with a minimum of 4 good size folllies......Brilliant, that means that my tx is likely to be cancelled. I just can't believe it, I imagined I'd get a bit further than this before the problems set in. I'm so upset, I can't stop crying.....now I know I'm a poor responder maybe a different clinic would have been better for me.....but I wasn't to know that when we started. I've got to wait for the nurses phonecall tonight to see if they want me in again tomorrow. Apparantly they won't up my drugs cos that would just make the follies I've got get bigger but won't grow anymore!!
I know it only takes one good quality egg and all that but I'm not sure how good uch are with poor responders, anyone know?

Sorry for the rant
Hope everyone is ok.

Claire.x


----------



## Mami78 (Jul 22, 2009)

hi claire: thanks for ur sweet message with everything u are going through...
btw, dont give up... i read somehwere about a woman who was a bad responder and she only had 3 follies and they did gift for her and she got pregnant with triplets. so ask them about GIFT.... and u never know it might be it this cycle


----------



## missmunro (Sep 18, 2009)

Claire ... sorry, I don't know your history, but what about converting to IUI? Not sure if that fourth, smaller follicle would put you over the limit for IUI - I think the limit is three.

Big hug to my menopur buddy, I wish there were something we could do to make you feel better. 

mm


----------



## happyhay (Sep 17, 2009)

Hello,

Firstly- mami congratulations!!!! you have really given me hope that there is life after a failed IVF cycle and it can happen  

AFM- I am still really down. I was bleeding for a day or so and I went for a blood pregancy test yesterday and my beta was only 13 ( 7 dp 6dt) and my progesterone was the same. They sais it was likely I miscarried but just incase it is lack of progesterone, they want to put me on injectons for a few days. Anyway, had my first one today and the bleeding has stoppped- not sure if that is always happens after the injections or if the reason I miscarried was lack of progesterone. My mother had the same problem so maybe its hereditary.

Anyway, I am not holding out much hope but I am having a second pregnancy test on Friday and praying. I am praying that I just miscarried the one.......

I hope everyone is well and take care,
Hxx


----------



## missmunro (Sep 18, 2009)

Just stumbled across this 'miracles' thread for the low days, esp poor responders:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=174687.0


----------



## Mrs.CC (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi girls,

Happyhay....I really hope all is ok, can't imagine what you are going through.x

MM......Thanks hon, It's all so hard, I never imagined that we would have have such a problem so early on. When are you next in?

I had my phone call from the nurse and they have told me to keep my menopur the same but up the gonalf to 225.......I'm hoping thats a good sign and that they think there is some hope if they are doing that!! Could just be wishful thinking though.......god there's just no pleasing me is there!!!
Anyway they want me back in tomorrow for scan etc so I have have to rearrange all my customers....annoying! 
I'm up there at 12pm, anyone else up there then?

Thanks for all your support ladies.....not sure how well I'd be coping without you all.

Claire.x


----------



## molly097 (Jul 21, 2009)

I didnt see anybody there today but maybe Elvie as I remember a sort of navy blue patent bag? I was wearing white shirt, skinnys and brown boots? I may have been sitting beside you?

Anyways....Mami fab news about the twins congrats. 

Claire - sorry to hear that you have no more follies at this stage, I defo think its a positive sign they are increasing your dosage though so there is still hope. I thought the OST was supposed to be a good inidicator for all this kind of stuff? 

AFM - they seem to be ok with my first scan and bloods although they said it could be better. I have 10 follies growing but all of them are too small at the moment, and my oestrogen is way up from last time which is good. They have kept me on the same meds for tonight and tomorrow so I'm hoping that's a good sign? In on Friday at 10.15 for another scan. 

Happy Hay - hoping that progesterone works. 

Molly x


----------



## Mrs.CC (Sep 11, 2008)

Hey Molly,

Thanks hon....I'm feeling a bit more positive.
That's great news for you, I'm glad the upped dose of drugs are working their magic.....and 10 follicles that's great. I'm in on friday but not til 11.30 again.

Claire.x


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi, 

Claire, am really thinking of you and hope the extra Gonal F does the job and hurries that 4th one up!! You seem so strong but it is such a rollercoaster that we're on, its so understandable to need to cry and let it out.   

I got the call and my bloods were ok so whatever they thought they saw on my ovary wasn't a problem. I start the oestrogen patches tomorrow!

Happy hay- huge hug- am thinking of you.

Hello to everyone else- have a good evening- 

Are we still on for the 4th? 

Kate x


----------



## molly097 (Jul 21, 2009)

good Claire, glad your feeling a little more up beat...

kate hope those patches work a treat. 

I am now starting to get a little concerned about whether my follicles will grow to be big enough, so I think I better switch off for the night before my non logical 'www.medicine' degree gets the better of me!

Speak tomorrow!


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

Molly that was me! Blue patent bag. Were you on my left or right? 
I will also be in on Friday at the same time as you so please say hi! 

It was so packed this morning when I first arrived - standing room only! 

Claire - really hope things improve with number four. Am in tomorrow too (and basically every day for the next few days!) but a tiny bit earlier than you. Let us know asap. 

Mami - congratulations - has it sunk in yet?!?

HH - thinking of you. Those evil progesterone injections are horrid but it's worth it if they can salvage things. 

Does anyone else find the walk from Kings X a bit grim? It's not the nicest area is it. Last cycle I used to take the short cuts through the side roads but sometimes it's so quiet and even though it's day time I still think there's some dodgy people round there. 
And so much dog poo! Anyone else noticed this!??!


----------



## molly097 (Jul 21, 2009)

I think I was on your left. Have to say I have never noticed the poo! The taxi back to work probably helps with that


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

I'm really trying to work out which one you were! I noticed a lady with a Nicole Fahri bag and assumed she'd been shopping (I was seriously jealous!) but she was there with her dh. Was that any of you lot?! 

Ha ha the taxi would help dodge the poo and the dodgy estate as well!


----------



## molly097 (Jul 21, 2009)

tee hee.....I as like half way down the row on your right as you come in and then after my scan I was on the row on the left near the entrance. Next time!


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

Do you have light brown hair? I think I looked at you a couple of times and was wondering if you were from here but wimped out of asking!


----------



## Mrs.CC (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks for all your support girls.

Molly.....don't worry hon your follies will grow, the drugs will see to that!

Kate....Glad your bloods were ok and yey for starting the patches tomorrow.

Elvie.....what time are you in tomorrow? Sorry, forgotten where abouts are you in your treatment?
It's really weird saying hello to someone in that waiting room......It was packed this morning wasn't it!
Me and Kate were sitting next to each other for a while before she heard my name called and we said hello.

Claire.x


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

I am being really paranoid but hate the idea of the staff reading this and working out who we all are. Is that silly!? 

Had never seen it so packed as this am! But it thinned out pretty quickly. It reminded me of the old clinic in Warren St - it was always hard to get a seat in the waiting room there!


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

AFM girls the clinic nurses do read this thread, as Wrightie (a few months ago) was asked if she was one of those 'fertilityfriends girls' - apparently they think what we write about the doctors is hilarious, but Wrightie did change her name afterwards as she felt her privacy had been compromised- so beware if your FF name is too similar to your real one.......

good luck to everyone and congrats on all the BFPs am still stalking and waiting for MissT's beta result am on tenterhooks hun.... 
love
C


----------



## VM (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi girls,

Mami, 24hrs: congratulations to both about the BFP. Am so happy for you!!!

Molly: dont worry about the follies. I am sure they will grow. I had less than 10 in my first scan but ended up having 14 by EC. Sometimes slow growth may be good sign for quality, they are taking their time to mature.

HH: hope it was all due to low progesterone and the injections will do the trick.  

Claire: fingers crossed the increased dose helps and you can continue the cycle. It would be such a shame... 

Livity: good luck with the new cycle. Hope this one works for you!!

MissT: looking forward to your beta on Friday.

Hello to everyone else.

AFM: I am having my scan on Tue, am exactly a week behind Mami and 24hrs. Hope i also get to see a heartbeat or two!

V xx


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

Have taken the appointment time off that previous post then as hate the idea of them reading all this and knowing which one I am!! 
Not that I have anything particularly interesting to say!!


----------



## mollythesheep (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi girls, absolutely no chance I will ever be able to catch up on all those posts, so apologies in advance to everyone I miss out.

Wanted to congratulate Mami and 24hours on their scans, how fantastic that everything is looking good! And twins Mami, wow!!
Congratulations to everyone who had their bfps recently! 
Miss T, my HCG at 17dpo was 167 and they weren't too happy about it. When I came back 2 days later it had increased to 420 and that was fine apparently. The nurse told me they were just being overcautious on the numbers and everything above 100 at 18dpo is fine. So really hope everything will work out fine, I know how stressful this is.

All the best to you happyhay, what a difficult time this is for you. I hope our next beta will be nice and strong.

Claire, please don't despair. I experienced the same shock as you this May, only in my case it was only 2 follies! They converted to IUI and it didn't work. This time round I had 3 follies, mr R said it wasn't enough for ivf but recommended I try GIFT. I did and now I am pregnant! Ask about gift, and please don't think you cannot get pg just because you don't have a lot of follicles. I know how hard this is, I was crying a lot too when I found out I was a poor responder, but don't give up hope.

I had my scan 2 weeks ago and I saw one tiny embrio with heartbeat. Everything looking good so far, but I'm so nervous about my next scan next Tuesday. I wish I could have a scan every day just to make sure everything is still fine.


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi All, 

Re walking from King's Cross- if you come out of the Pentonville rd exit and turn left and  left it takes you straight onto Gray's Inn rd with no roads to cross- definitely makes the walk seem less hassley- and trafficky

The Pentonville rd exit is at the opposite end of the platform from all the other exits on the Victoria line- not sure about the other lines but look for signs, Everyone may know this but it took me a while to realise it!

I know what you mean about people recognising you from here- I briefly took off details about my DH as I felt it was too identifying and still um and ahh about it now- 

Kate x


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Blimey!

Mami-Congratulations! I'm so pleased for you and look forward to hearing the progress.

Mollythesheep-I'm so pleased for you, I wasn't sure whether you hadn't been on FF because things had gone badly or gone well! You  are inspiration for the GIFT process!

Mrs CC- I was going to say the same as Mollythesheep, as I was being advised to go towards GIFT with my 4follies, as luck would have it they found others at EC but its definitely worth asking about. I hope the increased dose helps. Re CRHG and poor responders I think they are very good all rounders, have faith!

VM-good luck for your scan!
Molly, lots of follie vibes coming your way!

MissT-hope test on friday is more conclusive

Lollypop-sorry you're feeling crap-use FF to offload, we're all here for you

Kate-good luck with the patches! I'm still on for the 4th!

Hi to Elvie, Rex, 24 hours, mm, mim and anyone else I haven't mentioned!

AFM-in hotel room in Edinburgh watching family guy and reading FF! 
vicks


----------



## missmunro (Sep 18, 2009)

Morning ladies

Phew, being a morning person rather than a night person, it’s hard just getting up first thing in the morning and trying to catch up on everything that has happened on this board since the night before!

Claire ... hang in there, it definitely doesn’t sound like all is lost. But it certainly is an uphill struggle – my feeling, expectation is that people/your body/life will keep throwing rocks in your way. BUT it’s just a difficult path – it doesn’t mean you won’t get there in the end. I’ll be in Friday for 12.15 appointment, so perhaps our paths will cross.

But yeah, it’s weird trying to identify people in that waiting room.  

 I’m not afraid of the clinic reading this. I think it’s good if they know some of the things we’re not so satisfied with!

Molly ... my worry was that the follicles would be too big! I was afraid that one might run ahead of all the others, or ahead of the lining development, or ahead of the clinic schedule ... It seems with IVF they can just hang in there for days and days until you have a good crop of mature follicles, so you have time on your side. Yes, Dr Google is sometimes a dangerous thing ... but then again, without the internet we would be at the mercy of the clinic and their very limited sharing of information. We would all have spent way too much for our drugs for a start.

Kate, good luck with oestrogen patches. I think I might ask for some to help with my lining ... I am up for 4th as long as treatment doesn’t get in the way (I think I should be on 2WW by then).

mm


----------



## Mrs.CC (Sep 11, 2008)

Sorry quick question,

Why will they possibly not go to ivf with 3 follies, but will do gift?? We are supposed to have icsi due to lazy sperm....will this make a difference?

Thanks for all your replies, sorry I will do a more detailed post later.

Claire.x


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi Girls, 

Mami - I know, there is such a variation in HCG levels, I would have been please had they not asked me to retest, grr!  Has your news sunk in yet?  Have you told many people?

Lollypop - I hate days like that, hope you're feeling better today!

Livity - great news on the bloods, good luck with the patches today.

MrsCC - I'm so sorry I can't help with your questions, hope someone has the answers for you soon.  Hope scan was good today.

Happyhay - I have everything crossed for you that you were loosing one and have one hanging on in there!

Molly - glad your scan was good, go follies!

Elvie - I agree the walk is grim, I do wish the clinic was somewhere a bit closer to a tube.  I took that back streets walk once, never again!  I just walk straight up Greys Inn Road now.  I don't mind the clinic knowing who we are from the posts, it's a good way to make their service better!!

Ceciliab -  

VM - good luck for next Tues, got everything crossed for you!!!

Mollythesheep - thanks for your story, that has made me feel good.  I am so please that you saw one beautiful heartbeat on your scan, amazing stuff.  Got everything crossed for your next one!

Vicks - Love family guy!!

I finally ended up speaking to one of the nurses yesterday after I called them back at 4pm!!  She was a bit confused as to why I had been asked for a repeat as she thought that my levels were ok?!?  She went and spoke to the doc and he told her that he was being cautious and just wanted to double check that all was ok as he thought I was about one day out of where I should be.  Kind of put my mind at rest, but not entirely as she said, that she wanted to reassure me that everything was ok but then ended the conversation saying I was in with a fighting chance!  Didn't really know what to take from that really!

Anyway, ended up leaving work a bit early and hot footed it down to acupuncture, am so glad I went, I left there feeling very chilled and he told me that my pulse indicated that I was very pregnant!  Hope he's right!

Went for my BETA this morning, had another nurse who again was confused as to why they were retesting me!!  Oh well, lets hope the result eliminates all the confusion!!  Will keep you posted!  Am up for the 4th Nov too, hope everyone else is!
x


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

This all takes me back Miss T to my first cycle. I don't know about you but I always thought that once you got a BFP it'd be a lot easier but in some ways the worry carries on. It does get easier once you get through the first trim. 
I had endless extra scans and all sorts of shaky blood HCG levels but the result of that cycle is on the sofa watching Cbeebies right now! 

As for me, scans every day for now - lining a bit thin but not disastrous so I'm onto aspirin and they might take some bloods tomorrow to see what my hormone levels are like. I think that my cycle is just long so it's all taking a bit longer and is a little less predictable but the follicle is still growing as is the lining. I think we're simply two or three days behind but will get there! 

Can anyone remind me how long you have to allow for with ET (if I get that far!)? I remember the other two times I had trouble filling my bladder enough but can't remember how long it all took and need to plan.


----------



## Mami78 (Jul 22, 2009)

hey all
Missti: best of luck for ur result, will be checking later to make sure all is fine... i told all my close friends and familly that am pregnant now, but only my parents and DH parents know we have twins... i wont tell anyone else that i am expecting twins till i hit the 12th week and make sure both babies are holding well

livity: good luck for today

claire: i guess the best thing is to ask ur dr but to my knowledge, GIFT will need sperm with motility, because they remove ur eggs and put them back in the fallopian tube where they usually get fertilized and they put the sperm next to them, so they get fertilized alone without any help, while in ICSI they induce the fertilization

elvie: good luck with ur cycle... in my ET i stayed 2 hours in the clinic. i was there at 5 and even with 2 litres of water before 5 i had to wait till 6.15 for my bladder to be full. 6.30 the ET was over and i slept for 30 min and left

vicks: hope u are enjoying edinburgh 

VM: thanks for ur call ... i really wish u will have the same ultrasound result next week. will call u tuesday just after ur appointment

24hrs: how are u doing?? did ur symptoms kick

Rex: how are u when are u goind on ur vacation

missmunro: hope everything is fine

mollythesheep: glad to hear ur ultrasound went well...

AFM: all is great... but suffering from too much nausea but it is ok... i can handle anything for the sake of the babies
i booked for an ultrasound on the 14th...  i will be than end week 9 and than i will do my 12 weeks ultrasound in lebanon 
kisses to all


----------



## jo_11 (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi all,

Still keeping up with everyone's progress on this post... LOTS of BFPs, so all good news for you guys, plus it gives others of us (including the unfortunate recent BFNs - I'm sorry  ) lots of hope.

Just wanted to answer Claire/Mrs CC's post... Ranieri has vaguely mentioned GIFT as a possibility for me, although at the moment we're still awaiting results of DH's karyotype and DNA fragmentation tests (which seem to take forever) before discussing further.  Where there's lazy sperm (as my DH has), they do a variation of GIFT, called ZIFT (so it's a zygote transfer rather than gamete transfer).  With GIFT, they do EC then mix the sperm in and transfer (via laparoscopy) into the fallopian tubes.  With ZIFT they need to put the sperm in, then wait for fertilisation, and transfer to the tubes via lap the following day.  I've been trying to do some reading and I think, although don't quote me on this, that it may be possible to put four back in (there's little information on UK websites though, so I'm unsure at this stage whether this is a US reference or not).  The idea is that the embryos may be rather fragile, so it's best to get them back in their natural environment asap.  I like the concept but not the idea of a lap.

Hope this helps.

Jo
x


----------



## Mrs.CC (Sep 11, 2008)

Afternoon girls,

Thanks everyone for all your replies.

Mami.......It's so exciting for you, I bet your parents are over the moon to be having twins on the way!

Missti.....I'm sure all is ok. It's confusing enough anyway without the nuses telling you they're confused!!! but in a way it's a good sign because they obviously thought the results were fine!

MM.....How's it all going?

Happhay......I hope all is ok hon. Let us know.x

Molly the sheep......thanks for your wonderful story, good luck with your bump.

Vicks.....Thanks, I'm hoping they will find more at ec. As for family guy, we named our dog Brian after the dog in family guy!!

Molly.....how are the follies?

Livity....How are you today?

Hi to anyone I've forgotten!!

Well I've just got back from scan etc.....and oh what a difference it makes when you have a nice doctor doing your scan and explaining everything to you!!
I had the older lady, sorry don't know her name but she was so lovely to me that I could have burst into tears.....emotional anyone!! Anyway she said yes I have 3 good sized follies and 3 smaller ones, which is unusual cos of my age but not to worry because its quality not quantity. I told her that the previous lady told me they would prob cancel cycle and she said no, they will prob tell me to do my trigger shot tonight and hopefully the smaller ones will grow, then they will bring ec forward to sat instead of monday!! My e2 had gone up to 5 thousand something instead of 2 thousand something so she said that was good and it should go up even more today! Also my lining is good!
So I feel so much better today after having it all explained to me and I feel like I'm still in with a fighting chance of hopefully getting that one egg fertilized!!
Wait for phone call tonight and i'm in still tomorrow morning for the same.

So I've cancelled all my customers today and am sitting with a hot water bottle on my tummy and drinking milk.

Claire.x


----------



## Mrs.CC (Sep 11, 2008)

Jo,

Thanks for that info, that's really interesting. Nothings been mentioned to me about changing but I suppose if they are not happy with results tomorrow then I will bring it up.

Good luck with your tx.

Claire.x


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Good luck Claire!!!  Glad you're feeling so much more


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi Girls, 

Just got the call, levels haven't doubled, they are only 644 so now they are concerned that it's an ectopic.  I really cannot believe this and I am really, really scared.  I'm in first thing for a scan to see if they can see anything in the uterus, if not then they’ll refer me to the EPU to take it forward form there.  Am actually shaking, can't believe this.
x


----------



## missmunro (Sep 18, 2009)

Hello Claire ... oh that is so much more positive. I had that older lady on Tuesday. Thrilled that they are going ahead as planned - if it really is three (ie there are none hiding and the three smaller ones don't have a growth spurt) then that is still three eggs with a fighting chance ... and as you are younger they are more likely to be good quality eggs. Great E2, great lining ... you sound so ready.

Did they tell you about the three smaller ones before? Because now I'm wondering if I really have just the two (just two, but each of them precious to me!) or if there were smaller ones she ignored. 

Does anyone know if there is any chance of ovulating before the trigger? Because I'm starting to get EWCM, and I have a short cycle so it is feasible that I might surprise them. Anyway, I will be in tomorrow so hopefully we will be prepared.

I'll be injecting my last amps of menopur tonight. Hope this is it, otherwise I'll end up having to pay the clinic for more - at £100 a go instead of £50 ... ouch.  

mm


----------



## missmunro (Sep 18, 2009)

Oh MissTi, I cross-posted, I'm so sorry that this is turning out to be a rollercoaster. Fingers crossed for the scan tomorrow ... actually, I can't believe it either.   I'll be thinking of you tomorrow morning.


----------



## Mrs.CC (Sep 11, 2008)

Missti......I'm so sorry hon, I really hope all is ok.
Have you got anyone with you, looking after you? It must be such a horrible shock....I relly feel for you.
Thinking of you.

kd74....Thank you hon.

MM.....Thanks so much, I feel so much better. I was told there was only 1 other smaller one yesterday!!
and yes you are right even if there are only 3 thats hopefully 3 eggs! They are bring ec forward because one of the follies is very large and they are worried it will ovulate!!
So maybe you have a couple more hiding....but as you say you have those 2 precious ones!

Claire.x


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks mm

MrsCC - I came straight home from work and am now snuggled on the sofa with DH, just trying to remain calm.
x


----------



## 24hours (Sep 18, 2009)

oh missti, i'm so sorry  . you must be having a hard time. i hope you are strong to take whatever comes and i'm sure DH will be there for you.
i'm     a lot for you.
i remember a nurse telling me about some incredible stories about beta levels and how some ladies having incredibly low levels ended up having normal pregnancies -they couldn't believe it! let's hope you are one of those. i'll keep you in my mind.
sorry to have missed it, but i though the test was tomorrow, not today.

OMG! it's really difficult to keep up! 

MisCC, The old lady is Effeth (spelling?). She is a sweetie, isn't she? it's true that she explains everything really well.

Happyhay, how are you doing? have you tested again? any more bleeding? i keep my fingers crossed for you  

VM, good luck with your scan on tuesday.

Elvie, i think you should give yourself 3 hours for the ET, just in case your baldder is too full, and then you have to empty, and then is too empty and you have to wait... you know. but good luck!

mami, great to hear from you. i'd be dying to tell everyone about the twins!

I see the rest of you are doing more or less fine so i won't respond one by one. otherwise this post will never never never end!

I remain the same. very little symptoms really. a bit of nausea, but very very little. a bit sleepy and a bit hungry. hopefully it stays like that!

a huge     to everyone and lots of    .


----------



## VM (Sep 23, 2009)

MissT, i am so sorry you have to go through this after everything. Really really hope they see the embryo in the uterus tomorrow and it is all a false alarm. Will be thinking of you tomorrow morning. Dont lose hope   

V xx


----------



## Mrs.CC (Sep 11, 2008)

Evening girls,

Just had the phone call from the hospital and I'm in sat morning for ec..........oh my good, I'm so nervous!! 
My e2 levels have gone up to 7455....so pleased with that.
I have to do my pregnyl trigger shot tonight at 8pm, I've got 2 ampoules.
Quick question, Do I mix them up sepratley and do 2 injections or is it 1 liquid to 2 powders like the menopur and just 1 injection?

I was expecting to go in for a scan etc tomorrow and ask my questions then, but they don't need me in now!!!

Any help would be great.
Thanks

Claire.x


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Oh Bloody hell, MissT, I think you guys have been tested one too many times! Still ,cuddle up to DH, it may just be a slow grower, all is not yet lost x

Mrs CC, that all sounds fab, mix 2 vials of pregnyl into 1ml of diluent, Its a bit stingy straight out the fridge, so take out 10mins before. Good Luck!

just a sgort post this time and     to everyone,
Vicky


----------



## MrsFos (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi,
Ive been reading these posts for a while now and it really helped us to make our decision to have ICSI at UCH. Am just waiting on the PCT decision to allow us to be treated here on the NHS.  My DH has oligozoospermia with 94% of them immobile.  Im all ok from tests ive had.  But to prepare me for the treatment was going to start have accupuncture and wanted to know whether there is anywhere nearby the clinic or in the general area that people can reccommend, was also going to try yoga.

Am looking forward to keeping in touch with you all and all your stories, its all very much going into the unknown for us at the moment.


----------



## Mrs.CC (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks Vicks.....I was getting a bit worried when I hadn't heard from anyone, I was paranoid I was going to do it wrong!!!

Well here goes...I'm off to do it now!!

Hello Mrsfos....welcome to the group.

CC.x


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

MissTi - so sorry to hear this. Let's hope it isn't an ectopic and all is well.   for you and I'm not even religious!

Welcome mrsFos. 

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## Mim (Apr 20, 2009)

Miss T - Thinking of you hun. Keeping everything crossed for you.  Mimxx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Miss T- I have everything crossed for you hun- keep cuddling- very good for endorphins and that will help all of you- I'm so sorry you are having such a rollercoaster, it is just not fair- big hug-   . What time is your scan tomorrow?  for a happy result. 

Claire- so pleased you are going ahead- it seemed mad to think about cancelling- a real waste- it does make it so much better when things are explained properly- when I had my cancelled cycle the reason it came as a shock was that the doc hadn't prepared me at all- the next time I mainly saw a much better doc and it was so much clearer.   for saturday. 

lots of love to everyone else- I'm now patched up- has anyone else used oestrogen patches? I'm not convinced they are goign to stick for 2 days - already seem iffy. 

Kate x


----------



## molly097 (Jul 21, 2009)

Evening All,

Miss T - so thinking of you right now. 

Claire....yay that's amaze news that you are going ahead. Best of luck on Saturday, let me know how you get on and how hubby's sperm'ie are on the day. 

Do you guys keep your gonal in the fridge? I'm so silly I was trying to proove to my husband that there is gonal left once you have done the 300 so I went into the bathroom and poored out 150's worth - the pen wasn't finished I poored down the drain my shot for tomorrow night! Now I need to get a gonal at the clinic tomorrow as homecare isnt coming until Sat. Not going to be able to put the gonal in the fridge for at least 6-7 hours so wanted to check whether this was ok?

Mol x


----------



## Mrs.CC (Sep 11, 2008)

Hey there,

Kate....thanks so much, I can't quite believe it's going to happen sat!!
Obviously I know nothing about the patches, but I'm sure they will be fine....they're made to stick so they will stay stuck!!

Molly...I know I'm so pleased that all is not lost. I'll keep you posted. When are you hoping to have ec?
I've kept my gonalf in the fridge, but I'm sure if you check with the clinic tomorrow they'll tell you what to do.

Claire.x


----------



## molly097 (Jul 21, 2009)

not due for ec until thurs, a week today! x


----------



## Mami78 (Jul 22, 2009)

Missti: hold in there hun... nothing is conclusive until u do that scan... i am praying hard for u... i know how u feel... but look at me... i am a perfect example for u.... i had an ectopic, had a miscarriage, had a failed cycle and see where i am now... i made it, i overcame all those demons and god sent me twins... please dont give up hun... all will be ok sooner than u know


----------



## missmunro (Sep 18, 2009)

Morning everyone

Claire ... hope the trigger went in ok. Let me know how it went, so I am prepared in case of mine ...

... but I am genuinely concerned now that I may have ovulated, as my BBT was up this morning - not by much, but I am a slow riser. 

Welcome Mrs Fos. Kings X is so central, I think people go for their acupuncture/yoga all over London. There was a post a while back about a woman who does 'fertility yoga', her name is Jane Kersel and she's in Chelsea. I haven't practised with her. I'm at the very expensive (but only briefly) Kite Clinic for my acupuncture, but there are lots of recommendations for others who are more targeted for IVF. 

I'll be in for 12.15 today. Please keep your fingers crossed for me that it isn't all too late ... 

mm


----------



## Mrs.CC (Sep 11, 2008)

Morning girls,

MM......good luck for your appointment later.....I'm sure it isn't to late. Let us know how it goes.

The pregnyl was fine, but I just did it the same as I did my menopur and in the same place, and I'm worried now that this is wrong! It was such a quick phone call last night she just asked if I had it and that was it....stupidly I didn't even ask how to do it!!
Blimey is the worrying never ending!!!!

Anyway hope all goes well luv
Talk later.

Claire.x


----------



## jo_11 (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey everyone,

Hope you're all well and looking forward to the weekend... yey, it's Friday   

MM:  Fingers crossed for your appointment today... I don't know the protocol with IUI; do you also inject an ovulation suppressant?  With my ICSI cycle I was worried that I had tonnes of EWCM but was told that's a good sign.  Hope all goes well.

Mrs CC:  Yes, pregnyl should be in the same place (or thereabouts); as a bit of a body map, I was told to draw a line from my nipple down, and then from my belly button across, and it's where those two lines meet... don't actually get a pen out but you know what I mean  

I wonder if anyone can help me/give me some tips... after our failed ICSI at the LFC last month I'd decided I didn't want to see them again as I thought they were rubbish (hence the move to CRGH).  Those feelings have subsided somewhat now though, and I'm going back for a follow-up appointment this afternoon, just to see if they have anything helpful to say.  Any tips on what to say/ask would be appreciated.

Thanks.

Jo
x


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

hi  jo, 

maybe ask them if they would have done anything different/ if there was anything unusual in the cycle, 

I think sometimes there is not too much they can say- after our failed fresh cycle our consultant at CRGH pretty much just said "so it didn't work" and then discussed FET with us- but in some ways I knew he'd say that as apart from me not getting preg everything went well- which I know sounds silly. However after our FET didn't work he was much more detailed about everything which was great. I think a lot depends on how consulted you feel through the cycle. CRGH really work with you as an individual which makes you feel in control- 

Good luck with the consult- you've got nothing to lose and they may be helpful- are you going to transfer your notes- don't even know if you can do this? 

K x


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Oh Claire forgot to say I'm sure its fine to do trigger shot in same place- I did all mine in my thigh. 

Enjoy your drug free day!!

K x


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

Just a quick one to say Molly really nice to meet you this morning!
LOL at us spotting each other via the handbags!


----------



## jo_11 (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks Livity K,

I do wonder how much they can tell us, other than "it didn't work" which is why I've not contacted them 'til now.  But I'm now thinking I've got nothing to lose, and I may actually learn something.  And no, I didn't feel at all consulted during the process; actually, when I did start asking questions before we started, I was told I could go somewhere else if I wasn't happy with their policy on doing things.  For example, they decided my protocol before looking at any of my hormone levels but I never got an answer as to why.  I much prefer CRGH with the individual approach.  Phew, thank God I found them  

I've got a copy of all my notes (LFC gave them to me as we went along), so these are all safely with CRGH.  

Oh and I found a list of questions on here that you can ask after a failed attempt, which are most helpful... I will go along armed with these.

Jo
x


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Girls, 

Thank you all so much for your good wishes, it really means a lot.  Had my scan today on a new machine so they could get the best look.  Doesn't look like it's an ectopic as she saw a small sac in the uterus, however due to my hcg and progesterone levels they do not think it's a viable pregnancy.  They've given me gestone and are going to rescan me on Monday as well as repeating my hcg bloods.  She did say that in medicine never say never, so I guess I have a small chance of this being ok, just have to keep my fingers crossed.  Am a little confused as I'm on cyclogest as well as gestone, have just called them back to double check as don't want to OD.  Have good weekends all.
x


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Big Hug MissT     

Will be thinking of you for monday and praying it is  a good result. 

I'm away for the weekend on my sisters hendo- will be thinking of everyone. 

Kate x


----------



## Mrs.CC (Sep 11, 2008)

Afternoon girls,

Jo.....Thanks for your reply, I was doing my jabs in exactly the place you said so that was where I did my trigger shot.
I hope you're feeling better about your follow up consultation, hope it all goes well.

Livity.... It's not fair I haven't got a drug free day.....I have to still do my cetrotide tonight!!
Mind you that's only one so not to bad!!
Have a fab weekend...I bet it'll be brill.

MM......How did your appointment go today? Hope all is on course.

Hi to everyone else.

I've got a question for any of you girls that have had ec. I can't find my info sheet on it.....typical that's the one I've lost out of about 30 bloody forms!!!
Do I need to take anything with me tomorrow (ec)?
I know I have to fast after midnight, but does that mean no water as well?
I remembered that I have to remove nail polish, Is there anything else? 
How did you girls feel after? Not sure wether to get tube or get Mark to drive??
Sorry for all the questions!!

Thanks ladies.
Claire.x


----------



## missmunro (Sep 18, 2009)

MissTi ... am hanging on to the little hope they have given you and holding out for the never. What a relief for you that it's not an ectopic, but it's going to be a difficult weekend. Big hug from me too.

I also had a shiny fancy scanner today - I read somewhere that CRGH had two, so I assumed that maybe when you get closer to your procedure they upgrade you. I hadn't ovulated, of course not, silly me. The scan showed three good sized follicles, she said there were a couple more smaller ones but didn't say how many. And lining had thickened up well enough, phew. Told me to come back tomorrow for another scan ... I queried this. Tomorrow will be CD10 and I usually ovulate on CD11 or 12. If she had told me to trigger tonight and come back on Sunday I would have gone with it. So she went to consult with a colleague (Ranieri, I think), came back - and told me I am having the IUI tomorrow! Waited to see a nurse, who gave me the pregnyl shot then and there (ok, so I paid £30 for something that I have in the fridge for £7, but it was worth it to get the nurse to do it). She also gave me cyclogest ... now why was this not on my prescription so that I could order it outside the clinic?

Anyway, grizzling aside, I am thrilled to have got this far. I'm going to get up early and go to my old yoga studio for a recuperative class before the IUI. 

Claire ... not sure if you'll be in any fit state to be sociable, but if you are I'll be there for 11.45 appointment.


----------



## Mrs.CC (Sep 11, 2008)

MM.....yey I'm so glad it's all gone ok for you.
Wow we're both in tomorrow now!! How you feeling?......I'm getting a bit nervous now.
That's strange that the cyclogest wasn't on your presription, I hope it didn't cost you too much!!

I'm going to be in early tomorrow at 8am, so we prob won't see each other....that's a shame.
Sorry I'm not that clued up on iui, so after tomorrow what happens next for you?

A customer just text me to ask how I was getting on, and she's made me feel better cos she had ivf and only had 2 eggs fertilize but she is now 13 weeks pg!!......
Fingers crossed we have a tiny xmas bump!!!

Claire.x


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks Livity, have a fab time on the hen do....

MrsCC - take a dressing gown and a pair of slippers so you can cover up if you need to go to the bathroom, also take lots of mags as sometimes there's a bit of waiting around.  You can sip a bit of water before hand, but not too much, I would get your DH to drive if I were you, they say it's sedation, but you are actually totally knocked out so you might feel a bit woozy and sore afterwards.  Can't think of anthing else but if your DH is likely to get hungry tell him to take a sandwich or something as there's nothing round there at all and if he's waiting around for you it could be quite a while past lunch.

MM - thanks chick, I am too, am actually feeling so much better now that I know it's not an ectopic, I was so scared this morning I was shaking.  Hopefully the bean will hold on tight!  Good luck for IUI tomorrow.

DrR called me back, was quite impressed as it was relatively quick, he told me to stay on the Gestone and Cyclogest and told me to try to relax over the weekend!!  I asked him if he thought I had a chance and he said I wouldn't be asking you to carry on with the meds let alone give you a different one on top if I thought there was no chance.  He also told me that just today he had a lady that they could see no heartbeat at 6 weeks and then at 7 weeks one appeared, and the fact that they saw a small sac in my uterus is a very positive sign, I guess anything can happen really.  Am feeling quite a bit more positive now as I feel like I'm in with a chance, yae!
x


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

Hello lovely ladies

MissTI - hope and   that all is ok with your scan on Monday   . Try and relax over the weekend and look after yourself hun

Kate -    for your cycle.  Have a great time at your sisters hen do, sure you will have a lot of fun  

Claire -     for your EC tomorrow, hope your follies are great .  Sorry cant answer your questions about EC as haven't needed to have that yet on IUI's, hope the other girls can help you out  

MissMunro - That all sounds great today.  Sending you huge    for your IUI tomorrow, 3 follies thats great.  I might see you if I am in at 11am not 9am not sure until first thing tomorrow.  I will be the one sitting with tall broad man with glasses and shaved head, (cant miss him) I have thick dark long blonde hair.  Will just smile at everyone in the hope one of you might be a FF girlie. Do you know which doctor is in tomorrow?

Mrs Fos - Welcome to a great thread, sorry to hear about your DH  but sure CRGH will be able to bring you the baby of your dreams   .  They are a great clinic, I have every faith in them.  My DH has oligozoospermia / azoospermia but sadly in our case he also has Translocations and Inversion (abnormal chromosomes) so we cant use his sperm  . So we are having to go with DIUI TX instead, next best thing...

Mami - Sorry bit belated but congratulations on you carrying twins, double the joy and happiness, very happy for you  

VM - hope your scan goes great next week 

Hello to elivie, vicks, fozi, lollypop, molly, happy hay and everyone else forgotton   

AFM - Had my day 9 scan today for our dIUI with clomid cycle. I have two follies, one in left ovary size 20 and one in right ovary at size 22 which is great, lining is only 5 something at the moment so needs to thickening up a bit .  Have another scan tomorrow, have to do a urine test first thing to see if surged or not if I have straight in tomorrow first thing for IUI if not in mid morning for another scan and probably another urine test and then go from there.... Bit anxious about which doctor is working tomorrow and Sunday as I had Dr Claire last cycle and she is so lovely. I must admit I would prefer to always have the same doctor every TX cycle but obviously thats not possible when it falls at weekends. Anyway sure it will all be ok, must keep thinking positively 

Have a lovely weekend all

Lots of love
Jennyxxx


----------



## missmunro (Sep 18, 2009)

Gawd, now I am fretting again. I had the trigger at 2pm today and the IUI is scheduled for 11.45 am tomorrow. From everything I have read, you ovulate 36-40 hours after the trigger - which would line up with my normal CD11/12 - and washed sperm can only survive for an average 6-12 hours. So 11.45am tomorrow is looking far too early.

Sorry, totally self-absorbed at the moment. I have a call in to the clinic, they say a nurse will call me back but I really want to speak to a doctor. I suppose I can always quiz them again tomorrow ...

mm


----------



## Mrs.CC (Sep 11, 2008)

Hey girls,

MM.......See it's never bloody ending is it!!!! I'm sure all is ok....they know best don't they!!! Let us know what they say when they ring back.

Missti....Thanks for the info re: egg collection....very helpful. I'm going to have a bath and pack my little bag later!! and blimey I can already hear Mark moaning about being hungry!!
I'm glad you are feeling a bit more positive....I think what dr.R said to you on the phone sounds very promising. Try and have a nice calm, relaxing weekend hon, I'm thinking of you.

SD......Thanks very much. Good luck for tomorrow, I don't know which dr. is working tomorrow. I thought it best not to ask cos I would only have then worried what they were like and it being my first time I wouldn't know any different anyway!! (if that make sense)

Positive thinking everyone.
Claire.x


----------



## missmunro (Sep 18, 2009)

ok, I have to go away and get off the internet otherwise I am just going to wind myself up just when I am supposed to be relaxed.

Sweetdreams & Claire ... will look out for you (though Claire, I think I will miss you). I will be the worried looking one (how come everyone looks so casual in that waiting room?!), shortish dark hair, I am half Chinese. I might have my sweats on as coming from yoga. Claire - can we send Mark out to get sandwiches all round? I went hungry today. Note to self to remember your real names 

The nurse called back, sounded totally relaxed about the whole thing. The CRGH website does say they do the IUI the day after the trigger ... though the rest of the world seems to do it at 36 hours. Anyway, am going to try not to think about it anymore, will ask again when I see the doc tomorrow.

I did ask the nurse who was on tomorrow, but she didn't know. 

Claire and SD, if I don't see you - best of luck tomorrow. 

MissTi look after yourself this weekend.

mm


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

missmunro - I had my trigger the day before my IUI last cycle, so yes CRGH do the trigger and then the IUI next day if your follies are at the right size and lining all ok.  I spoke to nurse today about how long frozen sperm can survive once inside and she said that it can survive 2 - 3 days, which I was surprised about as I thought when defrosted and washed they didnt last as long, but apparantely they do, so try not to worry hon    , they do know what they are doing and it will all work out perfectly    and your have a BFP real soon


----------



## Mim (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Miss T - I'm so pleased that it is all more positive than thought yesterday. Dr R is great isn't he, just those few wise words can push you to think so much wore positively...still keeping everything crossed for you Hun.

MM- Lots of luck for tomorrow.   I think it's normal to fret about whether they have the timing right on the trigger, I know I certainly did.  They have done this hundreds of times and I'm sure they have to double verify any process like that.  Don't worry, you need to be relaxed!

CC = loads of luck for EC tomorrow.  I triggered in the same spot and all was OK.  Def get your DH to drive as you will be woosy afterwards and don't plan to do anything tomorrow night but watch Strictly/X Factor with your feet up!

Livity - My friend who's at Herts & Essex has been on the patches.  She finds the patched great and they do stay on for 2 days, but are def ready to replace at the close of day 2.  She has it on her stomach.  Have a good weekend.

Mami - Huge congrats on the twins!!

Jo - My experience is that it's a bit of numbers game and that they don't really expect for you to get lucky first time around and that it's a bit of a litmus test to see how you respond etc, in prep for the next cycle.  Certainly CRGH would not do any further tests for me unless I had two fails.

Molly - I got my Gonal from the clinic last time and they said although it says to keep refrigerated, it as not necessary.  Central Homecare do pack it in ice though.  It's a bit like suprefact spray says discard after 1 wk, but the clinic says it's good for 2!!

Mrs Fos - Welcome!  I'm at the London Acupuncture Clinic in Harley Street - Danny is lovely.

Love to all else and have a good weekend!
Mimx


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

Mim - hello hon, hope you are ok?  

Mrs CC - Try not to worry hon  , everything will all work out great tomorrow for your EC I am sure and you will get a very lovely doctor working tomorrow too, sending you lots of


----------



## Mrs.CC (Sep 11, 2008)

MM.....Ha ha....you have just really made me laugh!!
Mark's been giving me a laptop curfew cos I should be relaxing.......he's like the laptop police!!
I will definitley have my sweats on....I'm going for comfort tomorrow.
I'm glad the nurse sounded cool with it all, and they must do it the way they think is best.

Yeah we can send Mark on a lunch run....ha ha!!

Well not long now, fingers crossed for all of us.

Sd......Thanks hon.x

Claire.x


----------



## Mim (Apr 20, 2009)

Hey Sweetdreams - Sorry missed you!!  Am fine thanks, doing a stupid amount of knicker checking  and this week has dragged! Fingers crossed, I scan on 10th, which seems far too far away!

How are you getting on m'luv...??

Mimx


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

MIssT        for the weekend will have all fingers and toes crossed!
ALso    for those having IUis and ETs this weekend we had ours on a sat and were able to get Mr S adn Alpesh both on call!!!! I spent ages fretting about the trigger timing and when confessed to Mr S he laughed at me and told me not to worry...
love
C


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

Mim - glad you are ok,    for your scan on 10th, hope time goes quick for you.  . All good with me, trying to stay really positive, I might be having dIUI tomorrow or Sunday so just waiting till lining right thickness or I surge, hoping its 2nd time lucky for us.

Ceciliab - hi hon, how are you? sorry to hear you had a problem with your donor backup, but really glad you got it all sorted now, not what your stress levels needed just before start TX .  Gosh not long for you now, when do you start DR?

love 
jennyxxx


----------



## Mim (Apr 20, 2009)

Sweet Dreams - keep us posted tomorrow xxx


----------



## 24hours (Sep 18, 2009)

hi girls, 
so much going on!!!!!!!
just a quick BIG GOOD LUCK     for the girls at the clinic tomorrow.
i have people at home this weekend, so i'll be disconected.
a big   to the rest!!!


----------



## molly097 (Jul 21, 2009)

Good luck to the lovely ladies this weekend!

Elvie great to meet you too! Got my call back from the nurse and the bloods are looking fine, so I am staying on the same dosage. 

I am in on Sunday 10.30 for more boods. 

Mol x


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

24 hours - hope all is good with you and bump, when is your next scan?   all goes great for you. 

Molly97 - glad your bloods are all ok today.  Really hope all is great on Sunday for you   

xxxxx


----------



## VM (Sep 23, 2009)

Claire, for the EC make sure you dont drink any water. When i had my EC, a girl next to me was also there and she had drunk some water a few hours before and was told off by the anesthesiologist. As the other girls said, a dressing gown and slipper will also come handy. Oh and if you wear contact glasses make sure you go with your glasses. Good luck!!

V xx


----------



## Mrs.CC (Sep 11, 2008)

Hey VM......Thanks very much hon. It's all feeling very real now!!!

Claire.x


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Just a quick one as its getting late,

MissT-will be thinking of you all weekend, I'm glad Ranieri had some comfortin words, I have everything crossed for you.   
For all of you at the clinic this weekend-very good luck!   
Vickss


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Sweetdreams- -thanks hun,  exciting!!  Good luck for today!

MrsCC - thanks hun, good luck for today!

MM - good luck!  Promise I'll spend the weekend chilling.

ceciliab - thanks hun  

24hrs - have a great weekend!

Mim - don't worry about your scan hun, I have a good feeling about you!

Molly - glad your bloods were ok, hope they're good on Sunday too.

VM -   

vicks - thanks hun!

AFM not  much happening....for a change!!  Did my first gestone yesterday, couldn't believe how long the needle was!!  Didn't hurt at all now, hope I did it right?!?  Am feeling very not pregnant, so not holding out much hope for Monday, think I'm trying to prepare myself for  another mc, really hope it doesn't happen though .  Have good weekends all  
x
x


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

MissT-It aint over til its over!-pregnancy symptoms this early are quite variable so lack of them is neither here nor there. I realise it would be more reassuring if you had some though. What are your plans for relaxing this sunny day?
Have just been to the gym so am feeling a little bit virtuous! DH partying in Berlin so am taking the opportunity to exercise and get some work done, suspect will spend half my time on FF though, for light relief!
vicky
PS thinking of you girls at the clinic!


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

Miss TI - Don't give up hope hon,     it will all be ok on Monday  

Vicky - Enjoy your weekend and going to the Gym  

Mrs CC - Hope everything went ok for you today  , while I was sitting in waiting room upstairs was hoping you were all ok and your follies doing great downstairs.  

MissMunro - Were you sitting in waiting room on the left as you come in reading a book?  I was the one that was with my DH helping to clear up that women's coffee that she spilt all over the floor and all down her legs (that must of hurt), we were sitting opposite that very cute blonde toddler with blue eyes with the two ladies.  Cant miss me I am usually the one wearing the least amount of clothes in the waiting room as having hot flushes..  Really hope your IUI went great today , was sending positive vibes around the waiting room to you  

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all having a great weekend   

AFM - Day 10 - had another scan today and follie 1 left ovary is now a whopping giant 32mm woz only 23 yesterday,  and the other follie 2 right ovary is 23 woz 20 yesterday, so really happy about that, my lining has thickened some more since yesterday but not as thick as ideally I would have liked but Dr didn't seem worried at all about it, so hopefully that will be all ok .  So had my trigger injection today and dIUI all booked in for tomorrow lunchtime.

Lots of love
Jennnyxxxxx


----------



## Mrs.CC (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi girls,

Misst.....I'm glad you are having a relaxing weekend, I would say try not to worry, but I know thats near on immpossible. Fingers crossed it will all be fine. Well done you for doing the jab with the long needle......that sounds horrid!!

Molly....Glad your bloods were all ok, hope it goes well monday too.

SD.......Glad it was all ok today for you, wow those follies have grown!! Good luck for tomorrow, i'll be thinking of you. Thanks for all your kind wishes.x

MM.......How did you find today, was all ok?


Mim.....fingers crossed for the 10th.....I'm sure all will be fine, it's so exciting!

Hi to everyone else.

Well I've been back about an hour from the hosp. Got my feet up, hot water bottle and lots of water!!
Dr.A did my ec.....and we got 6 eggs!! So i'm pleased with that I was expecting only 3 at the most. He did say that 2 were quite small so not sure how they will be, but as always just have to wait til tomorrow for the fertilization phone call!! I'm dreading it already, I'm thinking as long as 2 fertilize i'll be ok.....positive thoughts, positive thoughts!!
I have to start lovely supossitries tonight and prognova tabs and clexane jabs tomorrow.
I feel fine now....but no doubt tiredness etc will kick in later.
Oh and I did get Mark to stop off and get me a huge macdonalds on the way home.......not great I know, but I've been craving one for bloody ages....woops!!

Love to everyone

Claire.xx


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

Claire - Great that all went so well today and they got six eggs thats fantastic,    that they fertilise and embies divide perfectly. Really glad you are feeling ok, but take it easy and rest up and get DH to spoil you rotten...   Thinking of you and    great news tomorrow.

Jennyxxxx

[/quote]


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Mrs CC-thats fab-Dr A really is the king of EC! Enjoy being spolit and take this opportunity to have a glas of wine, if all goes well it may be your last opportunity for many months!

Sweetdreams-they are some huge follies you've got! Good Luck for the iui tomorrow, sure it will all be fine.

Vicky


----------



## Kittycat104 (Oct 24, 2009)

Hello

I am new to the thread but have been reading for a while. Your positive comments have helped me make up my mind to move clinics to CRGH after my last failed cycle of IVF.  Hopefully I will have a better experience than at the last clinic. 

Have my first consultation next week - can anyway who has changed clinics tell me if they will want to repeat tests or can I crack straight on with my next IVF - am impatient!  

Happy Saturday night to you all xx


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi Louise, They may want to repeat some tests based on your response to the last IVF. I got away with some of the basic tests but they did want to repeat DHs sperm analysis. Jo who is also on this thread had an ovarian stimulation test to try and guage appropraite doses of drugs etc and her DH also had to have further tests on his sperm such as DNA fragmentation. Its a bit iritating to have things delayed but then if it gives you a better chance of success, its probably worth it, Hope that helps, Vicky


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

OMG- have just been asked by a 5year old trick or treater if i had any children and when I said no, he asked why? I really wasn't sure what to say-didn't think the ins and outs of TTC and IVF were appropriate!
Funny little scrap, he was!
Vicky


----------



## Mrs.CC (Sep 11, 2008)

Vicks & Sweet d...........Thank you so much for all your wonderful good wishes, positive vibes and support.
All you ladies def make this journey a lot easier.
I was hoping you girls liked dr.A....I thought he was lovely.He was the one that found my left overy when the other dr. couldn't!!

Hope everyones having a nice evening.
I've just woken up after a little nap & am watching strictly!!

Claire.x


----------



## jo_11 (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey everyone,

Mrs CC:  Glad your EC went like a dream; you sound v relaxed.  Six eggs is great; let's hope they're doing well in the lab  

Vicks:  OMG, what a cheeky youngster!  I've only had three trick or treaters tonight; I bought enough sweets for about 300, so I suspect I will be in pig 'n' mix heaven later  

Sweetdreams:  Fingers crossed for tomorrow  

Louise:  Welcome!  Yes, this thread is great (if you can keep up!); it made me make up my mind to switch to CRGH.  As for going again, CRGH like you to wait a couple of months... I think it's probably the right thing to do as it's an awful lot to put your body through (annoying though it is).  As for the tests; I only had my previous tests done in August but CRGH wanted to do them again (day 3 test, then stims, then day 4 test to check reaction - I like this idea as it sets your protocol individually).  They also wanted DH to go for some tests, as he's got low count, low motility and high morphology (DNA fragmentation and karyotype to check chromosomes); these tests take a while.  My tests are done so we're just waiting for DH's results, and I'm trying to be patient... not one of my virtues it has to be said.  As Vicky says though, I'd like to get it right this time, rather than just charging in which felt like what happened at my last clinic.  

Hope you all have a good Saturday night... X Factor shortly, yey!

Jo
x


----------



## MrsFos (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi everyone, Louise im new to this thread too, welcome   
Jo you mentioned your DH had to have DNA fragmentation and karyotype to check chromosomes and that the results take a while, how long did they say it would take?
Xfactor on now, enjoy!


----------



## jo_11 (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey Mrs Fos,

I see from your signature that your DH has an unpronouncable diagnosis too  

I was told the karyotype test takes the time as they have to 'grow' his blood in a culture... they said up to 4 weeks, as it needs to be sent somewhere else to be done.  I'm going to give them a ring after 2 weeks, just in case the results are back sooner.  

Enjoying X Factor but does anyone else find that the backing music (and often vocals) is so loud it drowns out the contestants?

Jo
x


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Had to stop watching it, Lloyd so horribly out of tune!


----------



## missmunro (Sep 18, 2009)

Good morning everyone ...

Thanks for all the good wishes for yesterday.

MissTi ... well done on getting that long needle in. I found the needle wasn’t so bad – they are so very thin – but sometimes the injection hurts, my trigger shot did so it was just as well the nurse was doing it and not me. Hope you are having a chilled, ‘me’ weekend with lots of treats (no pun intended).

Sweetdreams ... yes, that was me! Were you reading something like ‘The power of now’? Dr A called me when he should have called you. I think I saw you on Friday as well. I did momentarily wonder about you in your t-shirt as I was wearing about three layers! But then, I get cold when stressed ... Wow, congratulations on your super follies and good luck for today, it’ll be a breeze. 

btw did you see what happened with that lady on Friday who left ... and then came back about 20 minutes later in a wheelchair looking not very well at all. They called an ambulance for her. How awful.

Mrs CC ...omigod, six eggs, congratulations! Now how do they manage to get six eggs from three follicles?! That is a bit scary for me – as I also had three follicles in the end. Sounds like you are doing a good job of spoiling yourself, I’m sure the burger did your soul loads of good, and it might be the last one you have in a while! It was so worth going ahead after what the silly doctor said about cancelling. Fingers crossed for a good result with fertilisation today.

Mine all went smoothly yesterday. I had to wait for ages, and then the procedure was a matter of minutes – didn’t even get a chance to ask my stupid questions. Was pleased with the quality of the donor sperm – 7.5 million, 95 per cent motile and good morphology. Couldn’t help comparing it with the 40 per cent motility I was trying to get pregnant with when I was in a relationship. But dismayed in the afternoon by leakage – especially when you compare it to the tiny volume of sperm that goes in. Have to confess, after the injecting and scans and all the activity, to feeling a bit weird about the whole thing now. And nothing to do, not even yoga, for two weeks except the cyclogest. 

Looking out today for news on your IUI sweetdreams and your fertilisation call Clare ...

Thinking of you, and hello & thanks to everyone else,

Mm


----------



## Mrs.CC (Sep 11, 2008)

Morning girls,

Hey MM.......Thanks for all your well wishes....we were very pleased with 6.......but now waiting for the next hurdle to get over.....fertilization!!! I hope the phonecall comes earlier rather than later.

I'm so pleased everything went well for you yesterday. I was thinking of you and sweet dreams while I was in my bed downstairs. Definitley hoping to meet you all soon.
It's so weird when the build up seems to take forever then all of a sudden it's done and completley out of your hands!
The sperm that you chose sounds great....my fingers are crossed for you hon.
So are you not on any drugs at all now?? Just waiting to test?........It's so exciting!!

Claire.x


----------



## Mrs.CC (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi girls,

Me again!!
Just had the phonecall and 3 eggs have fertilised......yey. They are going to call me tomorrow with more news and let me know when et will be, they said prob tues or wed.
I'm so relieved, I was thinking all morning that none had fertilised!!
So now praying that our little embies are growing and dividing nicely and I can't wait for them to be snuggled inside of me.

Claire.x


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Claire-thats fantastic news- yippee 
MM- congrats on the IUI, fab sperm count!
Vicks


----------



## molly097 (Jul 21, 2009)

Great news Claire - fingers crossed it continues to go well. 

MM - hoping you get great news. 

Was at the clinic this morning for bloods - it was so busy even on a Sunday. Waiting for the call tonight. 

Dr A is fab - my consultant is Serhal but I never get to see him so I have asked specifically asked that DR A does my EC, so hopefully the timings work out. 

Speak soon ladies. 

Mol x


----------



## Mrs.CC (Sep 11, 2008)

Hey Molly,

Thanks so much....I'm just pleased that we got some that fertilised!!

Glad all went well.....it's always so busy there isn't it!!
I'm the same as you, Dr.Serhal is our consultant but we've only seen him on our initial consultation.
I'm hoping Dr.A will do my transfer, he was so nice yesterday.
Hope your e2 levels are all good and your follies are growing....I take it they will tell you this when they call later.

Claire.x


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Claire- hooray hooray for your 3 little embies- I'm also hoping for a tiny xmas bump!!

K x


----------



## Mrs.CC (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks Kate.....xmas bumps all round I say!!
How was the hen do? Were you the only one not drinking?!

CC.x


----------



## missmunro (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks Claire, Vicks, Molly ... I think I was a bit stunned yesterday, beginning to get excited now. Am imagining my sore boobs are a symptom ... though I usually do get sore boobs at ovulation time 

Claire ... congrats on your three little embryos, hurrah! sending out positive vibes for all of them. I'm not entirely off the drugs - I have cyclogest pessaries for progesterone support, looks like that is standard practice at CRGH but probably even more called for with me due to my short cycle. 

Molly ... looks like everything going smoothly your end, good luck with the call tonight.

Vicks ... I don't actually know much about what makes good sperm, but the difference between 40% and 95% was certainly encouraging, esp as I was worrying about how long they would survive.

mm


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

MM-its got to be double the chance,surely! (40-95%), The pregnyl is a bugger as it can give you realy sore boobs!
I'm a big fan of Dr A for EC too! Hope he's around when you need him, molly!
Vicky


----------



## molly097 (Jul 21, 2009)

me too! 

Guys I know this is a bit of a random q....but what's the timings for when hubby should ejac before d-day. Is it the night I do the pregnly?

Claire - was your hubby's sperm ok yesterday? Did you go with Icsi or IVF? I'm starting to get v worried about my hubby's as you know its not great and Im concerned the pressure on him wont make it any better. But hey there is nothing I can do about it!

I was in great form last week, but I'm feeling like a total grump the last two days, and I'm a bit knarky with hubby so I'm feeling a little bad about it. I'll put it down to the hormones  

Mol x


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi, Ideally he should have ejaculated between 2 and 5 days before D day. Its a bit crap for them, my DH hates it, apparently theres just a few knackered copies of readers wives in there for them! STill, it is all they have to do in comparison to injections and sticky pessaries!
Vicky


----------



## molly097 (Jul 21, 2009)

tee hee....totally get you! thanks


----------



## Mrs.CC (Sep 11, 2008)

Hey there,

Molly.....I think Mark only left it 2 days. They didn't mention his sperm today on the phone so assuming it was ok but that they still did icsi as haven't said any different!

How funny cos Mark came out grinning like a cheshire cat cos he said they had great porn in there!! He wondered who was chief buyer up there.....I think he'd quite like the job!!! He even remembered what it was called and had a look on the internet last nite.......obviously thinking of all the important stuff!!!.....Typical man! 

Molly try not to worry....as you said theres nothing you can do about it now and thats what icsi is for.....there are worse cases than our hubby's and it works!!
We're all a bit grumpy through this, I think it's to be expected....all those drugs!!

Claire.x


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

My DH hasn't been in there for probably 6 weeks now so maybe they've updated!


----------



## molly097 (Jul 21, 2009)

That's v funny. 

Dr A just called all good with the bloods - about 5,400 oestrogen level. Got a scan and bloods tomorrow at 9.30. 

Mol


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

Jo - totally with you re the backing music - it's too loud. 

Molly - is that a good level? I am really clueless. Sounds good - it's a big number!

Vicks - omg at the cheeky trick or treater. I have a problem with my neighbour who is rather ancient and has alzheimers and asks me literally every time I see her when I'm having another baby. She'd have to live next to someone with fertility problems wouldn't she! It's terribly sad that she can't remember - I've even told her now the reasons why as I was so sick of being asked but she can't recall anything so just asks again....and again.

MrsCC - how funny re the porn! I've always wondered what's in that room....must be very weird for them to have to do all that to order. Pressure or what. Not that I have any sympathy given what we have to do compared. Congrats on the embryos....must be such a relief. 

Hi to Livity, Miss munro and all the other regulars. And to the new ones too - I am pretty new on this thread as well. 
Not new to ff though - been knocking around on here for five years now....gosh that's a long time!! 

As for me, I had my last scan and it showed I ovulated and the lining has improved to a reasonable level so we're all go for ET booked in on Weds pm....it seems a bit surreal as this FET has been so low key compared to last time. I really really wish I'd been offered an unmedicated FET last time - I found the progesterone injections horrid and couldn't do them myself (whereas I'd done all the fresh cycle ones). 

Elvie x


----------



## Mrs.CC (Sep 11, 2008)

Evening girls,

Molly.....Great e2 level. Good luck for tomorrow.

Elvie....Thanks hon. Glad all is ok with you and you are good to go for wed. Might see you there, it's either tues or wed for et for me.

Hope everyones having a nice sun evening,
I'm just watching come dine with me.....not an x factor fan....though I seem to be the only person who doesn't watch it!!!

Claire.x


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Elvie and any other recent FET ers, How do they time the ET? Am having FET next time as well and trying to guage when things will happen. I know they wait for you to ovulate but how many days after ovulation do they do the transfer?

MissT-thinking of you hope tomorrow goes ok x
Vicky


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Everyone, 

Vicks- think it is the age of the embryo- so a 3 day would go back 3/4 days after ovulation and a 5day 5/6 days- ( not totally sure if  they add a day or not) does that make sense?  I had medicated but I think that's how it would work for natural- with medicated they start you on progesterone that number of days before- When do think it will be?

Claire- enjoy the next couple of days preparing for embies in!! Chris's response to your post- which I read to him- was to ask what the title was 

Molly- hope all keeps goign well. 

MissT really good luck for scan tomorrow- have everything crossed for you hun, 

MM-    everything is getting together nicely and that sperm is doing its stuff. 

Elvie- good luck for your transfer

Hello to everyone else- Rex, Mami, 24hrs, VM, Fozi, MrsFos, Jo, and anyone I have forgotten. 

My sisters hen do was fun and not too boozy so I didn't feel too out of it, another girl was preg so was also off booze, that said I did sample 8 wines (sips only) as my friend had set up a wine tasting for us and I was leading it! If anyone ever wants a really good evening (obviously in between tx  ) I would really recommend this- she supplies and writes descriptions of 8 wines and how to taste them properly and you have to match each wine to its description- it is a real laugh and a bit different. We also told lots of stories about my sis which were brilliant- 

have a good week everyone,

Kate x


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

Vicks - as Livity has said, it's down to what stage your embryos are at. You have to go for scans to check whether you're likely to ovulate soon/ have ovulated. Once they confirm the follicle has gone and you have ovulated they then add on the number of days old your embies are. 
If you have a regular cycle it's probably pretty predictable - I don't but it's still been fine, just a few extra scans.


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

Hello lovely ladies

Mrs CC - Mr Serhal is my consultant too yet I keep having IUI's at weekends and you get who is on call, saying that though, very impressed with Dr A, think he is brilliant, when he did my IUI it was very smooth and didn't hurt, just bit uncomfortable, whereas it did hurt last time and I bleed on and off for 2 days as well. fantastic news about your 3 embies,    for your ET next week.

Louises - Welcome to a a great thread.  We changed clinics and only had to repeat.  AMH which was good.     for your apt next week. 

Molly -   for your scan and bloods tomorrow hope all great 

Jo - I had my DH's karyotyping tests done through Mr Ralph and it took 3 weeks to come through.     for results of your DH's tests hope all good.

MM - Yep I was the one reading that book, all about trying to say focused on the here and now and not worrying about the past and future. Positive thinking and all that.  Sperm count sounds great glad it all went smoothly.     for your 2WW that it goes quick.     for BFP.  Did the clinic tell you when to start taking the cyclogest, should it be same day you have IUI (in the evening) or morning after?  They didn't tell me, I assume you take it the next day in the morning, as with my last cycle told to take in the evening of the day after IUI for some strange reason, bit confused about it all. Different doctors seem to advise different things...

Elive -    for your ET on wed hope injections are not so bad this time and you get some help.

Vicks - When do you reckon you will do your  FET? 

Kate - glad the hen do was fun   

Hello to everyone else hope you are all ok   

AFM - Well arrived at clinic today for my appointment at 11.45 and four hours later I finally had my IUI at 3.45.  Saw the lovely Dr A all went very smoothly and very painless due to him taking his time and being so precise and expert.  Was having to keep drinking water to get a full bladder and then having to empty my bladder as kept not being seen and then start drinking again and had only eaten a bit of cereal at 8am so was feeling pretty rough throughout the long long wait..... I have had to wait 2 hours for an apt before but never 4 HOURS.....  Got home shattered at 7pm,  had dinner watched Xfactor and now off to bed. So now the madness of the 2WW begins...


----------



## Mrs.CC (Sep 11, 2008)

Morning girls,

Missti.....Good luck for your scan, my fingers are crossed for you hon.

Livity.....Glad you had a fab weekend, it sounds great. Mark is glad to help....he said if Chris wants the name he'll give it to me..ha ha!! How you feeling?

SD.....Wow what a long wait, I bet you were knackered last night! I'm loving Dr.A, I really hope he can do my et this week!! I have felt fine since ec, no bleeding or feeling uncomfortable at all....so that's good!

Hi to all the other girlies.

Well I got my phone call this morning and she said that my 3 embies (or pumpkins as we've been calling them, cos they were collected on halloween) were all looking good and had divided into 4 cells. They can't tell which are the best 2 yet so are going to ring me again tomorrow and let me know wether to come in tomorrow or if it'll be another day! 
Yey.....stay growing strong & healthy little pumpkins!!!
Not long to go, I know it's early days as in getting a bfp, but I'm staying positive!!

Claire.x


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

Girls which one is Dr A??! I need more clues?


----------



## Mrs.CC (Sep 11, 2008)

Elvie.....he's not that tall, dark balding hair and I think he wears glasses!!


----------



## 24hours (Sep 18, 2009)

Vicks,
in my natural FET i had the transfer 4 days after ovulation was confirmed.
they told me that they usualy do it one day less of the age of the embryos (mine were day 5 blasts).
i think that must be because they don't know the exact time of ovulation and also, because the lining degenerates with time, so better to do it sooner than later. It's my own interpretation anyway. You better ask if you want the reasons...
it's so exciting the thread now. everyone is about to or just done something  .
I'm thinking of you all girls


----------



## Lollypop72 (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi guys,

Have been off for 5 days and everybody's been so busy...sorry I can't catch up with all the personals but good luck and hugs to everybody...    

After my mini breakdown last week ...thanks to your supportive advise, I marched into work the next day and demanded that I have afternoons off...work were fine but obviously it has cut my wages in half ...poop... ...but had to be done and I instantly felt better.

Did my first Burselin injection last night...Spent 10 minutes trying to get the air bubbles out before remembering I had to flick the syringe before squirting the excess back into the bottle...I was convinced I was going to kill myself....drama queen! After plucking up the courage it went in quite easy..bit wierd though...lucky I've got a bit podge round the middle lately!

I promise to be more dilligent at keeping up with all the news...

Love to all

Px


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi ladies - such a  buzz on this thread, it's great.

MM, Claire, Mrs CC - congrats and good luck!

Sweetdreams - lots of  to you too for a BFP this month. Re; the PoN book - I keep meaning to borrow it off a friend to read, but def need to learn to focus more on being in the now, rather than always looking forward or feeling melancholy about the past. Anyway, thought you might like this webpage which I came across a while ago but need to be reminded of now as I hop back on the tx wagon 

http://www.thirdage.com/brain-fitness/10-steps-to-mindfulness

 to everyone xoxo

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## missmunro (Sep 18, 2009)

Vicks … yeah, I do think it is down to the pregnyl rather than anything else …

Molly … good news on the bloods, hope all went well with the scan today. 

Elvie … good luck for Wednesday. It seems low-key is resulting in a number of successes against expectation with FET …

Kate … mmm, the wine tasting sounds good. I am not overly fond of alcohol … but every once in a while I do miss it. Have been teetotal for months and months now, feels like forever. 

SD … glad to hear it went well yesterday, welcome to the 2WW! I would have been grateful for a four-hour delay given my worries about timing. In the end, I was only delayed by an hour … though by the end of everything I did seem to be the only one there. No one told me I needed to have a full bladder, but the catheter seemed to go in ok. And no one told me what to do with the cyclogest – I had to get them to get a nurse to tell me. She said to start the next day, ie the day after the IUI, I am taking them morning and night. Am experimenting with what is the most effective route – I think I lost most of the pessary today … enough detail, I think …

Mrs CC … great news on your pumpkins … let’s hope they continue to grow like pumpkins too!

Lollypop … great news about going half time. It is so worth it, to give yourself some space (see KD’s link!) …

… thanks KD. How much longer until AF?

MissTi … any news?

All quiet with me. Nice to feel sort of normal after the menopur-induced bloatedness. I actually want to eat (and did – had a huge piece of plum cake today). But need to remember to be gentle with myself – found myself running for the train today, I’d get a good telling off from Zita West. 

mm


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi girls, 

Apologie for no personals, have three pages to read through since yesterday!  Have had the most manic day ever.  DH had his treatment day at the hospital today, we were there for 9am for a 9.45 appointment, we didn't get seen until 11.30, so had a long time just sitting in the waiting room stressing about what they were going to say.  All is stable so nothing to worry about until next time!  

AFM, had scan at lunchtime, sac in the uterus didn't show much sign of a change but hcg levels have gone up to 1244 so they want me to continue with the med and have another scan and bloods on Thurs, hopefully my levels will be higher by then, fingers crossed.  Will keep you posted.
x
x


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

MissT       well done hun really hope the progesterone does the trick and your bean continues to stick and grow, and that DH's appointment goes well - you guys are amazingly strong always bowled over by what you have to deal with!

love and  
C


----------



## missmunro (Sep 18, 2009)

MissTi ... what a day! It must be such a relief that all is stable with your DH ... and looking a bit more promising with your little bean. Sending lots of positive vibes for a slow starter turning out strong and healthy.

mm


----------



## molly097 (Jul 21, 2009)

Miss T that definitely sounds more positive, lets hope that continues. 

Claire - how are things today with you?

Sorry can't do all personals I am in work such just logged on for sneaky update. 

AFM - I knew things had been going to well! Got a voice message from the nurse last night to say stop taking the meds and that she had booked me in for bloods this morning. No explanation no nothing - totally outrageous. So I started to panic that I am over stimming and got a bit hysterical. Called them back on out of office line and spoke to Dr A who reassured me a little. Went in this morning for bloods and this time is saw DR R for an explanation at my request. He said that when the levels reach 9 thousand ( and I still have a few days to go) they take you off the drugs to try and stop over stimming. My eggs seems to be in pretty good shape so all I now need is for my natural levels to make them grow a little further and for the oestrogen levels to not get too high and plateau out a bit, only then will it be time to take the pregnyl - but no more medicate for me for the time being. I feel fine but its totally scary but best to to be on the safe side so I am now officially 'coasting' as they say. I think this is quite normal for PCOS and my 'youngish' age.  

Waiting for the 5 o'clock call with news so I will keep you posted. 

Hope everybody else is well. 

Mol x


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

ooh how exciting Molly! It shows you've responded well and it's good they're cautious although yes they should have given you a better explanation originally. 

Miss Ti - fingers crossed for the next blood test and the scan for you. Can't believe how long you had to wait for that supposedly 9.45 appointment - actually I can believe it.

Hi to everyone else. Big ET day for me tomorrow. Bet you I won't manage to fill my bladder enough in time and then we'll be delayed - I never manage it. I have the bladder of an elephant it seems.


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

MissT- I kept checking in last night to see if you'd posted! Something must be happening if the HCG is rising! Fingers crossed for next tests and scan. We were penicilled in for a meet up tomorrow, but maybe the timing isn't brilliant for you with everything going on, what do you think?

Molly-that sounds positive about the eggs being in good shape, Its difficult not to over react when you get random telephone calls with no explanation, it all sounds fine though.

Elvie-Good luck for tomorrow, I hate the whole full bladder thing, don't over do it because if you get delayed you might be over full andhave to try and pee out 200mls with a very full bladder which must be jolly difficult!

Hi to everyone else!
Vicky


----------



## molly097 (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks girls. I'm honestly not sure what to make of it but what can I do!

Elvie good luck tomorrow!

Mol x


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

Having a bit of a moment as I've just had a call to say they are defrosting them now not tomorrow morning due to the way they were frozen (almost five years ago so they used a different method and it takes longer to thaw them).

I wasn't expecting this and am now feeling nervous! Will get a call in the morning about how they did overnight. 
I'm wondering if it all feels more weird as I haven't had any meds or body changes as it's a natural cycle. 
Yikes.


----------



## VM (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi girls, just a quick one to say that i had my scan today (two weeks after OTD) and it is a singleton. Had hoped for twins but i am still very very happy. Will continue on clexane and cyclogest and back for another scan in two weeks. In the meantime nausea is becoming worse, difficult to deal with it at work at times but no complaint of course.

Mami: tried to sms you but for some reason the msg is blocked. 

Elvie: good luck for tomorrow.

MissT: goods news HSG is rising. Fingers crossed for the next bloods+scan!

Hello to everyone. I havent been posting often (work is v busy) but following your progress. 

V xx


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi Girls, 

Wow, just managed to catch up!

Vicks - I totally agree, it ain't over till it's over, I just wish they could be more clear with what they are thinking, I think they are confused themselves!  You made me laugh about the trick or treater!  They do the FET based on how old your embie was when it was frozen, so if it's a day 5 blast it's five days from your positive surge on an OPK, I had to have scans every day at one point as I didn't ovulate until day 19!

Sweetdreams - Thanks hun, glad IUI went good, enjoy being PUPO!  PS can't believe you had to wait 4hrs!!

MrsCC - Thanks hun, six eggies, well done hun, that's great!  Three fertilized is really good chick, wishing you all the best!

Louise - welcome to the thread, I had to re-do most of the tests, was annoying at the time, but for the best I think, good luck!

Jo - hope you get DH's tests through soon

MrsFos - welcome to the thread!

MM - thanks hun, whoo PUPO, and sperm sounded like great quality!  I feel your pain with the cyclogest but I think they prefer for us to use them in the front door so to speak.

Molly - hope you're feeling a bit less grumpy, is really hard with all the hormones floating around!  I think the fact that they leave us voicemails about important stuff is so bad, good luck!

Elvie - ohh good luck for tomorrow, don't worry about the defrosting today the new freezing process only came about pretty recently from what I know, so try not to worry, I know how nerve-wracking it is though!  I found unmediated FET really rather strange, in a good way though, just found it weird to have no drugs at all!

Livity - thanks for your good wishes hun

Lollypop - glad you're feeling better hun

KD74 - hello!

Cecilia - thanks for all your good wishes chick!

VM - congrats hun, that is amazing news!!!!  Well done you!!  Roll on the week 10 scan!

Am feeling rather calm today about the whole thing, as Vicks said, there is obviously some thing happening in there or the levels wouldn't be rising, I'm not getting my hopes up, as you never know, but I really hope the little bean sticks around.  Am counting down until 5.30, can't wait to get home tonight, didn't sleep too well last night, m getting quite bad leg pains from the gestone, think I might need to swap sides, boo, was hoping to stick to just the one leg! 

Re tomorrow, I am up for a quick dinner if anyone else is, let me know asap and I'll get a table booked….
X
x


----------



## 24hours (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm up for tomorrow!


----------



## Mrs.CC (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi girls,

Missti....Glad you're feeling nice and calm. My fingers are crossed that your little bean stays stuck.

VM.......Congrats on your scan, how exciting. I hope the sickness isn't too bad!!

Molly.....That's not that bad hon. At least you've responded well, I wouldn't worry at all. I hope you get good news later that puts your mind at rest.

Hello to everyone else, how is everyone?

I've just got back from et.......So now I'm officially pupo!!! Very scary, not sure how I'm going to get through the next 2 weeks!!! It really does feel out of my hands now. We had 2 x 8 cells put back and it's a 3dt. We've got one left which they are going to see if it reaches blast then it can be frozen!!
The embryologist was really nice and she said that one embie was perfect and one not far off perfect. So now I have to keep positive and hope my little halloween pumpkins stick around.

Claire.x


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

I'm up for dinner tomorrow- finish work about 5.30 in tooting so could be in centre by 6.15ish-

Good luck to everyone, 

Claire did you have transfer today?? we crossed over there so have just seen your post!! Positive vibes to the pumpkins!!

Miss T- beanie sounds cautiously good- hang in there littley and I'm so glad your DH is stable.

Elvie- fingers crossed for your frosties- 

Sweetdreams- glad your IUI went well eventually- your poor bladder. 

VM- yeah for a singleton-  

Everyone else big    and hello- hope to meet/see some of you tomorrow. 

Kate x


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Just a quick one, will post more later. I'm on for tomorrow. Where's the best place to meet? MissT do you work centrally?
Vicky


----------



## missmunro (Sep 18, 2009)

Molly ... sounds like things are on track despite your abrupt voicemail. Hope the 5 o’clock call went well, enjoy drug-free coasting!

Elvie – good luck for tomorrow.

VM ... so excited for your singleton, I would say make the most of the nausea and make sure you get lots of attention and sympathy!

MissTi, great to hear you sounding calm and positive. You are so strong. 

Mrs CC ... congratulations on your perfect pumpkins! Welcome to the 2WW. Just don’t forget that you are on it! Do everything slowly and let yourself be spoilt.

My work week has been screwed up and I’m afraid I’m not going to be in town tomorrow. Really sorry that I am missing meeting you all again. In the meantime, need to get back onto sorting out drugs: I need an extra supply of cyclogest because I’m back in Paris on Saturday for two weeks. I ordered from Boots, shipped today ... but for some reason etd is 9th November (should take two days). Of course, I can’t get to speak to anyone there now, so their very last supply of cyclogest is now stuck in transit and I need to get alternative supply. I’ll be really pi**ed off (and sad) if I end up not needing them ...

mm


----------



## 24hours (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi girls,
if central is fine for you i'd really recomend PING PONG, in great malborough st. (nex to liberty shop / oxford circus).
it's great fun dimsum and they have huge rounded tables downstairs so we can see and hear everyone. there are some other things apart of dimsum. have a look at the menu. http://www.pingpongdimsum.com/
what do you think?

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

MrsCC - congrats on being PUPO!!!!!  Whoo hoo, good luck for the 2ww...

Livity - thanks hun!

Vicks - I do indeed work centrally, Paddington to be precise.

MM - hope you sort the drugs dilemma, there are a good few chemists in central london that hold stocks of cyclogest, Bliss at Marble Arch and Welbecks near Marylebone High Street.  Sad we won't be seeing you tomorrow.

24hrs - I love Ping Pong, if everyone else doesn't mind?

So far I have Vicks, 24hrs, Livity, anyone else?
x
x


----------



## Mrs.CC (Sep 11, 2008)

Missti....Thanks very much hon.

MM.......Thank you, I am planing on taking it very easy. I've got no work for 2 weeks and I'm just going to relax as much as I can. I've already got Mark running round after me....bless him, and my mums going to stay for a few days and do my ironing etc....I don't know what I'd do without her!!
Hope you get your cyclogest sorted.

Livity....Transfer went smoothly thanks, just praying they stick!!

Molly.....How was your phonecall?

Sorry I won't be meeting you all tomorrow...boo hoo, but I'm going to do nothing for the next couple of days! I definitley want to meet up next time though.
Have fun!!

Claire.x


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Ping pong sounds good to me, I love dimsum and I've never been there. I can also get there easily.

What time??

K x


----------



## molly097 (Jul 21, 2009)

Yay Claire, great news....I hope I can follow in your foot steps. 2 weeks off sounds heaven. I'm off now for about 10 days, my work are being amaze. 

Elvie - good luck tomorrow. 

Well I spoke to the nurse at about 6.30 and she told me to for the pregnyl tonight. I asked her were my bloods ok and she said they must be if they are giving you the pregnyl. She said the DR spoke to Serhal who said I should defo go for tonight so the EC is on Thursday fingers crossed. Wow I can't believe its here! I am probably over stimming so hopefully it will all be ok. 

My Mum is flying over from Dublin tomorrow to look after me for a whole 10 days I can't wait. 

Should the hubby ejac the night of the Pregnyl?

Mol x


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Shall we say 6.15?

Molly - good luck for EC on thurs..x


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Evening!

Molly-It all sounds very positive, good luck for Thursday! Re Ejac, it shouldn't be less than 48hours between ejac and EC, so tonight might be pushing it a bit, depends when he last did it, should be between 2 and 5 days.

MissT-ping pongs good for me too!    615 is fine!

Claire -enjoy your 2ww, if thats at all possble! certainly enjoy not being at work!

mm-hope you get the cyclogest sorted, what a nightmare!

VM-congratulations on the scan results-woo hoo!

Elvie-I hope your beanies thaw well and good luck for tomorrow!

Hi to everyone else!
AFM still waiting for AF to appear-no sign as yet, starting to delude myself into thinking-maybe it could have worked for us on a natural cycle-how silly!
Vicky


----------



## molly097 (Jul 21, 2009)

do u know if 2 days equals the night of the pregnyl? As concerned that will only be about 36 hours?

thanks

Mol x


----------



## VM (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi girls, i am in for tomorrow as well although i might be a bit late, hopefully no later than 6:30. xx


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Vicks, not silly at all, you never know! Mol, sorry can't help.  VM look forward to seeing you.....
x


----------



## Mami78 (Jul 22, 2009)

hey girls
i was busy the best couple of days so couldnt logg to check on u... 
VM: congrats  so happy for u... i totally forgot yesterday as i was almost all the day in the US embassy finalizing my things for the greencard... i remembered this morning, so will call u this afternoon,

Missti: again and again u impress me with ur strength... u are a superwoman... and am sure u will have a bright future full of kids... i am praying hard for u so this time the baby picks up and u wont have anything to worry about

Claire: wishing u the best... i hope both of the babies will stick and u will be my twins mate 

Molly: i know its a bit late to reassure u, but same as u they stoped my medicin for 2 days since my E2 was going high and they let me stimulate on my own, i was also scared that they might stop the cycle, but they reassured me that there is nothing to worry about... i hope ur EC will go great and u will have plenty of mature eggs and all of them fertilize

vicks: hope that it really worked naturally... u never know, plenty of poeple get prego after a failed cycle... 

livity: how are u doing where are u in ur cycle now??

24Hrs: how are u feeling how is ur little one ohhhh i so want to go to ping pong  eat on my behalf

elivie: how did ur FET go?

Rex: where are u??

hi to missmunro, cecilia and anyone i forgot

AFM: too much nausea... i really want this month to fly, coz am always feeling sick and tired... 
was very busy lately finalizing things for the greencard and finally we go our landing visa and we took the decision to go deliver there, so the babies will get the passport right ahead.... i should fly by end of february and stay there till end of june, mid july...
i feel excited about this but also worried....
i will have my second ultrasound on the 14th... so i hope both babies will be doing great.

kisses to all and have a nice day


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

Hi,
Afraid it's bad news here, my embies didn't make it so ET is obviously cancelled. 
On the one hand it's obviously hugely disappointing but I'd rather it was this way than a. if I'd done a medicated cycle and then it had been cancelled - all I did really was a few scans so less effort and b. if they'd limped along, been transferred and then I'd had another miscarriage. 

Suppose we've got to work out whether to do another fresh or not given we do have our son and are enormously grateful for him.

I hope better news lies in store today for the thread than I can bring!! 
Lx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Elvie, 

Sending you a big hug   - I hope you are ok today 

Kate x


----------



## 24hours (Sep 18, 2009)

oh elvie    
i'm so sorry. it's good that you were on a natural cycle though: less stress and less expenses. as you say you are really lucky to have your son and i'm sure that helps inmensely to cope with the disapointment.
i wish you the best with whatever you decide.

girls, i'll be at ping pong at 6,15. i don't think there's need to book today... i don't know if there's good reception downstairs, but miss ti has my number anyway.

see you there!


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Oh Elvie - I'm so so sorry hun, don't know what to say.  Like you said good that you were on an unmedicated cycle, take some time out to think about what you want to do going forward and look after yourself chick.

Mami - great to hear from you, we will miss you for sure tonight!  Not long to go until your next scan, and great that you're all sorted for the states.

24hrs - you can't book unless there are 8 of us and at the moment there are 6, I'm sure we'll all find each other, I'll be there by 6.15 also.
X
x


----------



## Mrs.CC (Sep 11, 2008)

Hey girls,

Elvie....I'm so sorry hon. I hope you come to the right decision for you both.x

Mami.....Great to hear from you, thanks for your good wishes.....wow I'd loveto be joining you in the twins club but trying not to get carried away!!
Glad you're feeling ok despite the sickness......good luck with everything.

Hi to everyone else.

Claire.x


----------



## Mami78 (Jul 22, 2009)

elvie: am really sorry ... i wich u good luck in whatever u decide

Missti, 24 hrs: i really wish am there to meet u  i am gonna miss the gathering and the nice food at ping pong  btw, 24hrs, i went there once again after i went with u... took some friends and everybody liked it 
enjoy it... mouah


----------



## 24hours (Sep 18, 2009)

yes mami, what a shame you are not around  
we'll miss you.
big   for you and your twinies!!!!


----------



## missmunro (Sep 18, 2009)

Elvie ... so sorry about your precious embryos. Are those the last of your frozen ones?

Mami ... wow, what an international pair of twins you already have! Conceived in London, nurtured in Dubai and to be delivered in the US. 

Gutted I am not going to be there tonight.

Kate ... thanks for call last night, much appreciated.

Vicks ... everything is still possible! You read about it so often (well, more often than you should if the medical profession is any authority).

mm


----------



## missmunro (Sep 18, 2009)

grrr, I have been charged £45 for a Hep B test AND £100 for a Hep B profile, which I didn't agree to. Does anyone know what the difference is? Waiting for someone to call me back.


----------



## jo_11 (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey girls,

Will be sorry to miss the meet up tonight; I have to go to a work seminar and smooz, zzzzzzz.  I'll be meeting up with Vicky at the Fertility Show on Saturday, so looking forward to that though.

Elvie:  Really sorry to hear your new although at least there was no stimming to go through (little consolation I know).

MissMunro:  OMG, really expensive!  I dread to think how my mine/DH's tests costs; I think mine was £385 for a day 3 test, no idea about his tests as they weren't on the price list sheet.  

AFM, follow-up with previous clinic proved positive and they were really happy with my egg quality, yey!  Just wanted a few more of them but I wasn't on max dose, so fingers crossed.  Still going to go with CRGH though as they're sooooo much better, and old clinic didn't want to do anything about DH's little men.  We're off to see Ranieri on Tuesday for a follow-up, so fingers crossed we can jump on the IVF rollercoaster again towards the end of the month 

Hi to everyone else; I do hope you're all doing well - I'm really enjoying catching up on the all the posts; it does give hope/strength.  Oh and just to add to the twins news, my friend who's at CRGH (but not on this thread) had her six week scan on Tuesday, and she's got two on board 

Jo
xxx


----------



## Lollypop72 (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi girlies

Elvie...So sorry to hear your bad news.    

Missti...staying strong & positive definately helps and may those levels keep on rising

vicks: They wouldn't have recommended a natural cycle if it was a waste of time...fingers crossed though I know it is nerve wracking and you never feel prepared enough.

Claire: sticky vibes  

Molly: Good luck with the EC 

24Hrs, MM, Liv and everyone else hope you are all alright

Sorry can't make tonight...coming down with a cold and haven't had a night in for nearly a week...feeling exhausted... may just go home to bed.

Love to All

Px


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

Just to say thank you for your kind words today. 
Have fun tonight - sorry I can't join in and meet some more of you.


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

Mrs CC -     for embies snuggling into their new home and a BFP, hope 2WW goes quick for you   

Missmunro - hope 2ww goes quick for you too hon and    for a BFP

Elvie - So sorry hon     so unfair and heartbreaking for you, thinking of you, xxxx

MissTi -     that all is still ok hon   

Molly -    for your EC hope you have lots of lovely follies 

hello lollypop, jo, vicks, livity, rex, fozi, VM, 24hours, mami, kd74 and anyone else forgotton      

AFM - hope you ladies had a good time last night, wanted to come and meet you all but really not very good company at the moment as feeling very down and not feeling very positive about this cycle at all as I think I have ovulated on day 13 and 14 and they did my IUI on day 11.  I wanted them to let me surge naturally then do IUI but my follies far too big so they had to trigger me day 10 and did IUI next day 11.  So preparing myself for the worst and that I will probably have to do it all again next cycle    In need of loads and loads of PMA.. sorry for moan girls....

sweetdreamsxxx


----------



## Mrs.CC (Sep 11, 2008)

Morning girls,

I hope you had a lovely time last night.....wish I had been there.

SD.......I'm so sorry your feeling so down. It's reallly horrible how this journey gets you. My fingers are crossed that all is ok for you, and i'm thinking of you hon.x
Thanks for your kind wishes.

Molly....How are you? Is ec still today?

Livity....How's things with you?

MM.......How's the 2ww going for you?

Hi to everyone else, all ok?

Well this 2ww is bloody awful isn't it!!! I'm only 3 days in and already just want to see some sort of sign....I know pathetic. 
Up until now you're always having to do something, drugs etc and can feel like you are helping, but this it's just waiting for the luck of the draw.....god I just want it to work.

Claire.xx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Everyone, 

Sweetdreams    I'm sorry you are feeling so down- it is tough sometimes to keep smiling- I've got my fingers crossed for you. 

Mrs CC- I know what you mean about the 2ww- it's exciting and terrifying and very very slow all at the same time. 

Vicks, VM, MissT, 24hrs- it was lovely to see you last night,Vicks,  I told Chris what your DH said about it being a cult and he thought coven was more appropriate!! 

Molly hope you've had a successful, productive egg collection-   Enjoy time with your Mum. 

MissT hope scan is good news and you have a happy beanie,  

AFM- I had the scan this morning with DR A- he said lining was not quite where they wanted it to be- 7mm? And that I should start using progynova vaginally twice a day as well a patches- I have another scan on mon- dependant on that transfer could be next weekend- I think- he was a bit non commital. I'm going to acupuncture now so I'll ask her to work on it as well. Also going to google any foods/supplements etc- but I don't think in 4 days it can do much- any suggestions gratefully received. 

Have a good rest of the day everyone else. 

Kate x


----------



## missmunro (Sep 18, 2009)

SD ... sorry you are feeling down, are you sure about when you ovulated? I thought the trigger reliably triggered ovulation 36-40 hours later? I didn't even bother trying to monitor particularly - just assumed I was ovulating in my sleep early Sunday.

Kate ... not sure where you're at in your cycle, I also had a thin lining but it thickened up in time (only just, I think). I was told by the nice older lady to add baby aspirin (75mg) daily. If you google it, jury is out on whether it works or not, but I don't think it can do any harm unless you have asthma. I also carried on with all the other stuff: brazil nuts (6+ a day, I love nuts), pineapple juice (1-2 glasses daily) and milk (organic, full fat, was on 2 glasses a day but now down to 1 as I really don't like it). And, of course, the 2l of water. I also squeezed in some hormone balancing yoga poses - inversions are supposed to be good for hormonal balance (but you shouldn't start them now if you've never done them before) and recuperatives. They all get the blood flowing to that area. Let me know if you are interested and I'll PM you the poses.

btw, cyclogest turned up yesterday - the very next day after they took the order!

mm


----------



## 24hours (Sep 18, 2009)

ohhh sweetdreams,
i'm sorry you're feeling down! but i'm really sure there's no marging for mistake when you do the trigger injection. you have to have faith and trust the professionals.    

nice to see you all last night ladies. rex, what a shame you couldn't do it  

any news from Mis Ti


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

Hey Sd just wanted to second the others - the trigger really does get you to ovulate as they have to be able to time EC at the right time when doing IVF. Maybe you had a later surge for the LH but that would not make you ovulate if you had already triggered - does that make sense? Your cycle doesn't know what is going on with all the other drugs and they trigger you so they can get the sperm into you at exactly the right time. Try to hold on hun     and you can always call the nurses for a chat to put your mind at ease and I am having PMA for you     did you read Teresa's PUPO broom analogy on the donor thread? good luck hun am thinking of you    

Hi to everyone else sorry just popping up occasionally!
Miss T am so happy bubs is hanging on in there  
Fozi hope you are o? have lost track a bit of what you are up to....

love and   to all
C


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi Girls, 

Just to let you know that the scan wasn't good today.  The sac is still in the uterus but hasn't grown at all since Friday so they are sure it's not a viable pregnancy.  Am stopping the meds today so that I can hopefully have a natural miscarriage.  Was so gutted when they told me and cried all the way back from the clinic to the tube station.  What can I do though, tried my best and spent a whole lot of money, will just have to try again.  Luckily my one NHS go come up in January so hoping to try again then, all things being well.  Thanks for all your support girlies, you have really helped me through  
x
x


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Oh Miss T-sending you a massive hug   - was so hoping for a different outcome for you both- have lots of cuddles- are you able to take some time off? 

We're  here for you if you want to rant/chat/ get virtual or real hugs, If you want distracting at any point let me know as I have random days off, 

lots of love, 

Kate x


----------



## Mrs.CC (Sep 11, 2008)

Hey Missti,

I'm so so sorry hon, I was really hoping it was your time......life's so unfair!!
I hope you can take some time and come to terms with it all, thinking of you both, look after each other.

Claire.xx


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

MissT you poor thing hun am so sorry - you could not have done any more than you did to try to keep this baby, am so sorry it has happened twice now. Wish I could give you a proper hug not this icon thingy but am thinking of you so much   
love
C


----------



## molly097 (Jul 21, 2009)

Elvie babe - gutted to hear your news, I'm thinking of you. 

Miss T - so sorry to hear you news. Stay strong, I'm sure luck will come your way soon. 

Claire - sounds like things are nestling in nicely. 

Kate - go lining go lining go!

SD I know its hard but do try and stay positive. 

MM - hope things are ok with you - I can't quite work out where you are at with your cycle?

AFM - I had the EC today they got 16 eggs so I am delighted with that! Won't know how things are going until tomorrow but my hubby's sperm was the best its ever been (which is still not great - but better), so when I left the hospital everything was all prepped for ICSI. Fingers crossed everything goes our way. 

Speak tomorrow. 

Mol x


----------



## Mrs.CC (Sep 11, 2008)

Yey Molly.......blimey 16 eggs thats fab, congratulations hon I bet your so pleased.
Fingers crossed for fertilisation...but I don't think you'll have to worry with 16 eggs!!!!

Claire.x


----------



## VM (Sep 23, 2009)

MissT, I am so so sorry, was almost certain it had worked this one for you. You so much deserved it. Life is really not fair sometimes. I am thinking of you and hope you find the strength to deal with it. Please let us know if there is any way we can help. As Kate said we are here for you. Loooots of hugs    . Love V xx


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello everyone,
just lurking in the background whilst not having treatment at the mo,  and trying to keep up with you all!  

Welcome to all you new ladies   wishing you the best for all your treatment.

big   to you all

Fozi


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Just popping in to give MissTI a big      am so sorry hun.
Hopefully you wont have to suffer any more procedures and the miscarriage will be a natural one.

am thinking of you, take care my lovely.

Fozi


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

MissTi, so sorry to hear this. 

Molly - well done on your 16 eggs - fantastic. Keep us posted. 

Hi to everyone else. 
L


----------



## Mami78 (Jul 22, 2009)

missti: am really so sorry... i know how u feel and i know how a second miscarriage can feel... but beleive me soon i will be in my place... hopefully in January and than u will forget all about it... just think now that u have 2 little angles and those 2 angels will be praying for u and they will send u soon 2 beautiful babies... 
and January is almost here, so soon enough u will be cycling and pregnant again

Molly: congrats on the 16 eggs... am sure all will be fine

kisses to everyone


----------



## missmunro (Sep 18, 2009)

oh MissTi, I'm so very sorry ... after a while you just think that at some point it's just got to be your turn. Really admire your positive spirit and determination. I do hope that things unfold as easily as possible in the circumstances over the next few days. Sending you and the lost one much love.

Molly, congratulations on your 16 eggs. I am in the 2WW! Nearly half way through though. Not going nuts (just yet) though - feeling quite calm and positive. Being single, after having tried for 18 months in a relationship, it's nice to be back in the position of having a reason to hope even if just for one month.

Hello to everyone else.

mm


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Just a quick one to send MissT all my love, so sorry, its very [email protected] Wishing you all the luck for January. Now atleast you know where you are even if it isn't quite where you'd like to be.
Sorry no other personals, I must shower!
Vicky


----------



## 24hours (Sep 18, 2009)

missti,
i'm so so sorry    
i don't know what to say, because there's no consolation for that. same as mami, i've been there and i really understand how you feel like. time helps and also, if you can take a few days off and do something special with DH, do it. you need time for yourselves away from everything else. 
it's good you can have an NHS try in january and i hope you have a busy christmas planned ahead to keep your head in other things. my last m/c i went for summer hollidays and it really helped. 
i know how strong you are, but anything you need, i'll be here for you.
we'll be praying for you so next time you'll be third time lucky!    

sorry to the other girls, no personals today, as i'm really busy. i've got work to do!!!


----------



## Lollypop72 (Oct 16, 2009)

Miss T,

So so sorry.   We are all here for you and know what you are going through . Take care of yourself and let yourself have a good cry...it helps.

Lots of love thinking of you 

Px


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

Hello lovely ladies

MissTI - I am so sorry sweetheart, its so unfair and heartbreaking for you both     , so sorry, thinking of you and sending you lots and lots of love xxxx

Molly - great that EC went so well, 16 thats fantastic,     that all goes great and lots fertilise and divide perfectly and ET goes great  

Mrs CC and MissMunro - hope the 2WW is not making you go too loopy, its so hard isn't it to not analysis every twinge and look for all early signs of pregnancy... I find the 2WW the hardest bit of the TX cycle..just waiting and not knowing..   to you both for BFP's

Hello fozi, 24hours, mami, rex, livity, vicks, lollypop,vm, elvie, ceciliab ande everyone else hope you are all ok     

AFM - Thanks for all your sweet messages and reassurance   .  It was really stupid of me to monitor myself after IUI as I am not sure how reliable these tests are when you have been taking clomid and are on cyclogest, the confusing thing is that my fertility monitor said I ovulated day 13 and 14 and when I used the clearblue digital OPK's they had two lines and smiley face on day 11 (IUI day) and 12, 13 and 14, so they are both saying different things  .  I know I have to just relax, trust the clinic that they know what they are doing and try and stay positive..  

lots of love 
jennyxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs.CC (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi girls,

SD.......Glad you're feeling a bit more positive today, I think we are so worried that something will go wrong at each stage that sometimes we convince ourselves it has!!
You are so right, the 2ww is def the hardest part of all this.....I just want to know one way or the other!!!!

Missti.....I hope you are feeling ok today hon and are being looked after.

Molly....Can't wait to hear about fertilisation......hope they are all dividing nicely.

MM.......You're sounding nice and positive, any symptoms yet??

Hello everyone else.

Well this 2ww is sooooo hard!!! I just want to know. I am prob the most impatient person in the world so this killing me!!! I haven't been doing anything, my lovely mum has been staying and doing my cleaning and ironing.....what would I do without her!!!
I'm not going back to work til dec, but tomorrow gonna get back to normal...walk the dog, have a look round the shops etc and just try and stay positive thinking 'this has worked...I am pregnant'
We found out today that our one remaining embryo didn't make it to freeze, bit dissapointed but at the moment more concerened with the 2 little pumpkins inside me!!!

Claire.x


----------



## molly097 (Jul 21, 2009)

got the call this morning.....9 made it to fertilisation which they seemed happy with, so fingers crossed all is well tomorrow when they call me about the quality etc. 

Feeling a little weak with some pains in the belly but no doubt that is pretty normal after ec. 

hope your all well. 

Mol x


----------



## Mrs.CC (Sep 11, 2008)

Congratulation Molly.....take it easy now.

CC.x


----------



## missmunro (Sep 18, 2009)

Great news Molly, good luck with the call tomorrow ...

Mrs CC and SD ... nothing to report on the 2WW really. I thought I felt some AF-like feelings this morning, but probably entirely my imagination. I am only 5dpo. Otherwise all normal. I have to say, so far so sane. But then it is my first time, and I am full of hope. Also, I spent two weeks for several months, over a period of 18 months of TTC naturally, dreaming up symptoms, watching what I was eating, making plans for pregnancy, birth and family, only to be disappointed every time. Over the months I learned that I can invent any number of symptoms, and did it less and less. 

Anyway, SD, glad to hear you back with us, so to speak. 

wow, all the lights just went out, better post quick.


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

yay Molly 9 is great! 

We have sort of decided we will try a fresh cycle in Jan. Scary. I will pop back from time to time to see everyone until then and hope to see lots of good news! I feel like I've only just arrived on the thread and have had my treatment all cut a bit short


----------



## molly097 (Jul 21, 2009)

Oh Elvie, I'm so happy you are going to try again as I know how much number 2 must mean to you. I'm only on my first go, but if I am lucky enough I defo would like more than one. 

Take care. 

x


----------



## missmunro (Sep 18, 2009)

Morning ladies ... just to let you know that I queried those Hep B related charges, as well as a couple of others. I have now challenged three items that they have billed me for, and am being refunded for all of them, a total of £200.

So obviously billing not their strong point ... just a little caution.

It's such a lovely morning am tempted to go for a quick walk, though it is only 7.30am. Leaving for Paris this afternoon. Feeling good.

A lovely weekend to all you great ladies, esp the 2WW-ers and anyone having treatment this weekend.

mm


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

*New home this way ladies >>> *http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=216304.new#new


----------

